# Allgemeine BETA Eindrücke (asmodier und elyos)



## Kevvulk (20. Juni 2009)

Also da ich denke das so ein Thread kommen wird mach ich den schonmal auf ^^


Also ich hab bisher Magier und Krieger getestet. 

beide gefielen mir und ich bin bis lv 10 nicht gestorben (kA warum soviele schrieben das sie gestorben sind... muss man eben einfach nur aufpassen und auch mal tränke nutzen).

Auch hab ich die taste gefunden mit der man sich hinsetzt zum reggen, nicht das emote des sitzen.
Mit der Komma tase ( auf der tastatur neben der  "m" Taste ^^)setzt man sich hin und dann geht das reggen extrem schnell (auch hier schrieben ja einige das das reggen ewig dauert...  naja einfach das richte hinsetzen finden dann geht das eben).

mfg


----------



## Sin (20. Juni 2009)

Das Testsystem:

Intel E8200 @ 8400
4 Gigabyte DDR800
Windows Vista 64 Bit
ATI Radeon 4870 

Zuerst: Ich habe bereits viele Betas getestet, unter anderem WoW, WAR, Hdro und Tabula Rasa und muss sagen, dass der Start am Freitag in Relation zu den anderen Spielen relativ Reibungslos verlief. Ok, es hieß um 21 Uhr gehen die Server on, viele konnten jedoch erst post 22 Uhr einloggen, aber das war zu verkraften.

Da sich viele Leute auf einmal einloggen wollten dauerte es natürlich etwas, auch die Server waren recht voll. Hatte manchmal Wrteschlangen von bis zu 1000 Leute, bzw 20-30 Minuten wartezeit.

Ok, here we are: Nachdem ich endlich einloggen konnte, entschied ich mich zu beginn erst einmal für die Elyos, sagten mir Optisch mehr zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein Priester sollte es werden, um im Anschluss zu einem Kantor zu mutieren.

Die ersten 3 Level gingen verhältnismäßig flott, wie man es aus gängigen Mmorpgs kennt. Vom Asiagrinder wo man direkt ins "kalte" Wasser geworfen wird und zugucken darf wo der Pfeffer wächst, bekommt man zunächst nichts mit, denn 2 Meter von Spawnpunkt seines frisch erstellten Charakters bekommt man sofort seine erste Quest.

Die Quests an sich sind ebenfalls Genre typisch: Töte 4 hier von sammel 3 davon. Dabei werden die Quests an sich recht kurz gehalten, langwierige killquests aka töte 30 Talbukdornzehrer und 30 davon und 30 davon sind, zumindest im Startgebiet was sich von lvl 1-9 erstreckt, nicht zu sehen.

Bei den Elyos herrscht im groben und ganzen von der Optik her "Friede Freude Eierkuchen". Alles ist recht hübsch gehalten und die Geschichte wird schön erzählt. Einzig was ein wenig nervt ist auf dauer dieses Japanische gequike meines Chars.

Zum Char selber: Der Priester, zumindest meiner, levelt sich sehr schwer. Nahezu jeder 2.-3. Spell hat der Feind resistet und auch im Nahkampf macht er in den ersten 9 leveln kaum Schaden, dafür ist er mir dank Heilspells nie gestorben und konnte es auch mal mit 2-3 Gegnern auf einmal aufnehmen. 
Praktischerweise waren alle Gegenstände die ich gefunden habe für andere Klassen, und hatte auf Stufe 9 nur meine Questbelohnungen. 
Der Weg von lvl 1-10 hat bei mir ca 6 Stunden gedauert, da lvln einige Klassen fixer als der Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke aus dem Startgebiet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Char ist normal groß, das komische Ding rechts neben mir soll wohl ein Kind darstellen, aber ka was sich der Ersteller dabei gedacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir befinden uns da gerade im Wald des ersten Startgebietes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal die miniversion eines Elyos, diesesmal in dem ersten Dorf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier 2 Bilder meines frischen lvl 10 Kantors




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein Salamander, eins von diesen nutzlos Tierchen welche wohl Zierde sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Stadt der Elyos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die selbe Stadt, andere Perspektive




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Stadt wie sie schwebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Mob aus dem Asmodia Startgebiet inklusive dicken fettem Baum im Hintergrund.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Charaktereditor lässt leider viel zu viel möglichkeiten zu, und so kann man selbst solch grotesken Köpfe erstellen.

Die Perfomance:
Mein System habt ihr oben, vielleicht könnt ihr davon ja eventuell eure Einstellungen ableiten.
Ich habe alle Regler auf ganz hoch, allerdings Bloom effekt aus, mag sowas irgendwie nicht. Sichtweite und Details also auf Maxmimum
Die FPS waren zwischen 50 und 150, nur gelegentlich wenn ich mich schnell umgedreht habe gingen sie auf ~30 -35 runter. 
Selbst bei mehreren Spielern und NPCs gleichzeitig war die FPS konstant, auch wenn alle am Zaubern waren.

So, das waren die ersten paar Stunden, vielleicht folgt ein update.


----------



## Kevvulk (20. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du den Titel umändern würdest ist: "Allgemeine Beta Eindrücke", dann könnte jeder hier rein Posten der was zu sagen hat, und wir wären bewart vor einer Flut neuer Threads ^^




Gute Idee, hab ich nun erledigt.

hatte ich vorher so eingestellt weil ich dachte das dieses WE nur die asmodier spielbar sind. hab aber dann gelesen das auch die elyos da sind... also passt das ja nun so doch besser


----------



## Venkman (20. Juni 2009)

Ich habe ein Vermögen für den Key ausgegeben, um endlich mal an der Beta teilnehmen zu können (5,95 Euro)

Erster Eindruck.

Uff, naja, irgendwie langweilig. 

Bin aber gerade zum Entschluss gekommen, heute abend erst mal auf party zu gehen und das game morgen noch mal in Ruhe zu testen.

Erst dann werde ich ein finales Urteil bilden.

Happy WE


----------



## Kevvulk (20. Juni 2009)

Problem ist einfach das es immo nur bis lv 10 geht. Da hat man nicht wirklich irgendetwas von der gewählten Klasse, man kann also nur die 4 Grundklassen spielen.

Aber mir macht es fun bisher, auch einige der quests sind sehr lustig und machen spass (die böse hexe mit den hasen z.b XD )


----------



## Sin (20. Juni 2009)

so, mal n update meinerseits


----------



## Geige (20. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Der Weg von lvl 1-10 hat bei mir ca 6 Stunden gedauert, da lvln einige Klassen fixer als der Priester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei ihrem ersten mal werden wohl alle Spieler solange für das Startgebiet brauchen, 
besonders wenn sie die "Locate" Funktion übersehen!


Recht nett geschrieben und auch schöne Screenshots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (20. Juni 2009)

Nette Screens..dein Cha sieht aber wirklich aus wie in Lineage 2..Copy+Paste^^.

(Das Startgebiet btw auch mit dem Teich...)


----------



## Kevvulk (20. Juni 2009)

Schöne Screens und auch schöne Beschreibungen dazu.

Aber war ja klar das du elyos spielst ^^


Die Beta geht zwar nur bis lv 10 aber trotzdem macht es schon spass, freu mich schon auf den Release. 
Dank der Beta konnte ich mich immerhin endlich entscheiden welche Klasse ich spielen werde. Den Kantor.

Werde also mit einen Holzstab deinen Elyos verhauen gehen :X


----------



## Nadaria (20. Juni 2009)

hab bisher jeweils 3-4h gebraucht für 1-10 habe bisher an diesem we folgende klassen gelevelt

1x Templer
1x Gladiator
1x Kantor

Krieger lassen sich extrem schnell und sehr einfach bis 10 lvln. Deutlich einfacher und viel schneller als mein Ranger auf dem CN Server. 
Templer war für mich die falsche wahl gewesen. er macht mit schild/schwert mir einfach viel zu wenig schaden. es ist eben als ob man einen krieger tank geskillt in wow lvlt. es ist zäh man hält viel aus aber macht eben kaum schaden.
Auch ist der Templer denk  ich wirklich ein Gruppenchar der für solo play nicht gedacht ist. auch stelle ich mir die zukunft in pvp fragwürdig vor.
trotz allem wollte ich eben mal testen was er so hat und wie er sich spielt auch wenn man das kurz nach lvl 10 sicher noch nicht richtig sagen kann doch aus den cn foren bestätigt sich dieser eindruck.

gladiator gefällt mir sehr gut haut gut schaden raus. hat gleich von anfang an aoe attacken wo später noch einige dazu kommen. eine kampfmaschine eben die es auch mit mehreren mobs aufnehmen kann.


kantor gefällt mir auch sehr gut. schöne buffs, heilungen und moderater schaden. vom dps sicher nicht mit gladiator vergleichbar dafür hält er mehr aus und hat schöne buffs später für die gruppe.

ranger hab ich in china schon auf lvl 20 und macht in den ersten lvl überhaupt keinen spass da waren alle 3 klassen vom beta event wesentlich schöner zu spielen.
später wird der ranger allerdings richtig aufdrehen bis dahin heißt es dann aber zähne zusammen beißen bis er die ersten richtig guten skills hat.

mfg


----------



## Duath (20. Juni 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Auch ist der Templer denk  ich wirklich ein Gruppenchar der für solo play nicht gedacht ist. auch stelle ich mir die zukunft in pvp fragwürdig vor.


Der Templer dominiert zur Zeit das PvP. Die meisten "Nerf-Schreie" beziehen sich zumindest auf den Templer.


----------



## Norjena (20. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Der Templer dominiert zur Zeit das PvP. Die meisten "Nerf-Schreie" beziehen sich zumindest auf den Templer.



Und inwiefern? Wegen Heilung, Schaden, CC?

Und vor allem was fürn Templer, Zweihand oder Schwert+Schild?


----------



## Kevvulk (20. Juni 2009)

hab nun auch mal beobachtet das man durch Rohstoffe sammeln ebenfalls XPs bekam. Bleibt das so ? wenn ja dann lohnen sich Berufe ja endlich mal in doppelter Sicht.


----------



## Sin (20. Juni 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> hab nun auch mal beobachtet das man durch Rohstoffe sammeln ebenfalls XPs bekam. Bleibt das so ? wenn ja dann lohnen sich Berufe ja endlich mal in doppelter Sicht.



Ne das was du meinst ist was anderes. Es gibt ne art unsichtbaren xp balken für die sammelfertigkeit. Jedesmal wenn dieser unsichtbare balken 100% bekommen hat, steigst du eine Stufe in der Fertigkeit auf.


----------



## Kevvulk (20. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ne das was du meinst ist was anderes. Es gibt ne art unsichtbaren xp balken für die sammelfertigkeit. Jedesmal wenn dieser unsichtbare balken 100% bekommen hat, steigst du eine Stufe in der Fertigkeit auf.



Nein das meine ich nicht.

Sondern du bekommst echt normale xps, zwar wenig aber bekommst etwas. Stand vorhin mit meinen priest kurz vorm lv up, hab dann 2 pflanzen geerntet und hatte dadurch dann mein lv up (nicht vom beruf lv up, sondern von meinen char).

Auch hat Dagrimm das im aion blog geschrieben :

"Apropos Erfahrungspunkte: Einige wenige davon gibt es auch, wenn man den "Sammeln-skill" benutzt und eifrig Blümchen aufklaubt.."

Es sind nicht viele XPs aber immerhin etwas ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juni 2009)

Hab heute nen Asmo Priester auf 8 gezockt, morgen wird der auf 10 gelevelt und auf Elyos Seite geschaut. 

Gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut, die Zwischensequenzen sind schön und die Welt hübsch. Achja und die Perfomance ist klasse!


----------



## nebir0s (21. Juni 2009)

Muss sagen bin begeistert von der Beta, leider nicht soviel Zeit dieses Wochenende bis jetzt gehabt. Arbeiten ahahah -> Scout LVL 7^^ Spielt sich aber bissl zäh, dafür herausfordernd und das macht den Reiz. Also man muss schon was tun. Ja ich bin schon paar mal gestorben - lol

Ich muss wirklich sagen das UI ist super gemacht, würde mir nur wünschen den Font des Questrackers und die Namen über den Chars etwas kleinermachen zu können. Wie man es beim Chat auch machen -> aber was solls, das sind Kleinigkeiten. Den Chat selber finde ich etwas ruhig oder können die Leute plötzlich nimma schreiben!?!

Das einzigste was mich bissl nervt der BattleSound, hab den ausgemacht^^ Habe auch die Helligkeit etwas runtergedreht, da mir optisch das Spiel etwas zu hell wirkt. 

Kann trotz allem nicht glauben wie flüssig dieses Spiel läuft. Wenn man übrigens den Hintergrundsound mal ausmacht und rumläuft, hört man wirklich lauter tolle Umgebungsgeräusche ... zb. liegt ein ganz kleiner Holzbalken am Boden, läuft man drüber hört man es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo man eher denken würde da kommt nix.

Und nur mal so am Rande - Aion ist absolut ein Game für sich -> WoW Vergleiche sind in meinen Augen Überflüssig. 

Allen noch viel Spass beim weitertesten.....


----------



## Cørradø (21. Juni 2009)

Ich konnte noch gar nicht soviel testen, wie ich wollte, da meine Frau den Account in Beschlag genommen hat!

Die Präsentation ist bombastisch!
Superschöne Charaktermodelle, wunderschönes Setting bei beiden Fraktionen.
Der Stil gefällt mir super, man muss aber ne gewisse Affinität oder zumindest Toleranz für Asia-Style mitbringen.
Vielleicht liegts daran, dass ich noch nicht maximum-Details gefahren bin aber die Umgebung wirkt auch ein wenig steril, wie eine Actionfigur die unbespielt im Blister bleibt. Hat jemand nen ähnlichen Eindruck bei sich beobachtet? *lach*

Zum Aufwand lässt sich bis Level 10 nicht viel sagen. Was ist das levelcap? 50?
Denke genregerecht - eher deutlich kürzer als in WoW.

Was mich genervt hat waren die koreanischen Stimmen... mein bulliger breiter Krieger hat ne nervig piepsig-hohe Stimme, weil die Stimmvorschau nicht funktioniert hat -.-°

Ich bin total hin und weg von der Gestaltungsmöglichkeit bei den Charakteren... für einen eventuellen späteren Mainchar werd ich wohl Stunden brauchen, bis der 100% das widerspiegelt, was ich darstellen möchte.

Erfreulich auch, dass sich sammel und Killquests bis jetzt nicht so zäh hinziehen wie in anderen Spielen (20-40 identische Sachen sammeln oder töten...= schnarch).

Bis jetzt ein durchweg positiver Gesamteindruck.


----------



## Duath (21. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Und inwiefern? Wegen Heilung, Schaden, CC?
> 
> Und vor allem was fürn Templer, Zweihand oder Schwert+Schild?


Beides, alles.
Templer stehen durch ihre Skills und ihre HP-Reg sehr lange, setzen CC ein, um den Gegner kurz Handlungsunfähig zu machen, wechseln dann kurz auf ein Zweihandschwert (man hat 2 Waffensets, die man im Kampf schnell wechseln kann) und bringen in der kurzen Zeit, wo der Gegner im CC ist, eine große Schadenskombo mit dem Zweihandschwert an den Gegner.

Es ist übrigens nicht so, dass du mit Stigmata "umskillen" kannst. Alle Stigmata geben dir eine spezielle Fertigkeit, je nach Stigma ist es entweder eine offensive Fertigkeit (z.B. "Divine Slash I - By striking with your 2 handed sword, 377-381 base damage plus a random amount of physical damage is inflicted on the enemy. Must have 2 handed sword equipped. Requires Stigma.") oder eine defensive Fertigkeit (z.B. "Steadiness I - For 1.5 minutes the following status effects will have their resistances increased by 1000: stun, knock back, knock down, gyration and air shackle. Requires Stigma.").

Du kannst dir aus 4-5 Stigmata entsprechende Fertigkeiten für deinen Charakter zusammen suchen und beliebig kombinieren, aber diese machen nicht einen Unterschied wie eine komplett andere Skillung in WoW aus.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juni 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach lässt der Charakter Editor zuviele Möglichkeiten zu. Habe teilweise wirklich abstrakte Sachen gesehn, zerstört imho die Atmösphäre.


----------



## Kevvulk (21. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach lässt der Charakter Editor zuviele Möglichkeiten zu. Habe teilweise wirklich abstrakte Sachen gesehn, zerstört imho die Atmösphäre.



Gerade der Editor ist die große Stärke von Aion !! Endlich keine Klone mehr ! Wie sehr hat mich das bei WoW angekotzt das fast alle Chars aussahen !!

Kann ich persönlich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen warum man sagt "zerstört imho die atmosphäre". Klar, es werden einige Spieler wirklich abstrakte Charakter erstellen, jedoch sind das bestimmt die ganzen Spieler die eh nach einiger Zeit wieder abhauen weil man sich in Aion anstrengen muss und nicht alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommt wie beim marktführer.

Also ich hab bis heute zumindest nur normale Chars gesehen, einige sehr kleine manchmal aber immer mit passenden Drumherum.

Fazit:

Der Editor ist super ! endlich kann ich meinen "wahren" Char erschaffen XD


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (21. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach lässt der Charakter Editor zuviele Möglichkeiten zu. Habe teilweise wirklich abstrakte Sachen gesehn, zerstört imho die Atmösphäre.



Naja, wer seinen Char so gestallten will, lasst se doch oO
wenn se sowas kroteskes, bzw. hässliches gestallten wolln... ich würd ned mit nem char der so wie auf dem pic oben spielen wolln...



Kevvulk schrieb:


> Gerade der Editor ist die große Stärke von Aion !! Endlich keine Klone mehr ! Wie sehr hat mich das bei WoW angekotzt das fast alle Chars aussahen !!
> 
> Kann ich persönlich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen warum man sagt "zerstört imho die atmosphäre". Klar, es werden einige Spieler wirklich abstrakte Charakter erstellen, jedoch sind das bestimmt die ganzen Spieler die eh nach einiger Zeit wieder abhauen weil man sich in Aion anstrengen muss und nicht alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommt wie beim marktführer.
> 
> ...



Von dem was ich so an videos (zur char erstellung besonders) gesehn hab, hat mich im vergleich zu wow wirklich beeindruckt^^
find auch das mit den wirklich stark veränderbaren größen toll^^


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juni 2009)

Der Editor ist ja auch geil, es stört mich nur ein wenig. 

Hab übrigens die Tastenbelegung so eingestellt das es wie WoW ist >.<


----------



## Norjena (21. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Beides, alles.
> Templer stehen durch ihre Skills und ihre HP-Reg sehr lange, setzen CC ein, um den Gegner kurz Handlungsunfähig zu machen, wechseln dann kurz auf ein Zweihandschwert (man hat 2 Waffensets, die man im Kampf schnell wechseln kann) und bringen in der kurzen Zeit, wo der Gegner im CC ist, eine große Schadenskombo mit dem Zweihandschwert an den Gegner.
> 
> Es ist übrigens nicht so, dass du mit Stigmata "umskillen" kannst. Alle Stigmata geben dir eine spezielle Fertigkeit, je nach Stigma ist es entweder eine offensive Fertigkeit (z.B. "Divine Slash I - By striking with your 2 handed sword, 377-381 base damage plus a random amount of physical damage is inflicted on the enemy. Must have 2 handed sword equipped. Requires Stigma.") oder eine defensive Fertigkeit (z.B. "Steadiness I - For 1.5 minutes the following status effects will have their resistances increased by 1000: stun, knock back, knock down, gyration and air shackle. Requires Stigma.").
> ...



Hm ok, gibts Möglichkeiten über Equip von "Off" auf "Deff" zu wechseln zb, oder auch sind auch hier kaum Unterschide bei den Stats zu finden?


----------



## Duath (21. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm ok, gibts Möglichkeiten über Equip von "Off" auf "Deff" zu wechseln zb, oder auch sind auch hier kaum Unterschide bei den Stats zu finden?


Ich habe die Stats auf den "End-Game-Items" nicht gesehen, aber alleine die Sockelung lässt sehr viel Spielraum, wie man seinen Charakter unterschiedlich gestalten kann. Du kannst dir durchaus 2 Sets besorgen und dich außerhalb eines Kampfes umziehen, in das eine Set machst du Lauter Manasteine mit HP und Block, und in das andere Set kritische Trefferchance und Schaden (einfach gesagt).


----------



## Tja (21. Juni 2009)

Eindrücke:

Asmodier sagen mir nicht zu. Die Gegner sehen im Vergleich zu den Dukaki Sentinels doch eher sehr niedlich aus (die Hunde sind allerdings sehr gelungen). Hauptstadtmäßig nehmen sich beide nicht viel, sieht einfach fantastisch aus. Das die Augen der Asmodier im Kampf zu leuchten beginnen, ist natürlich ein toller Effekt, aber geschichtlich gesehen sprechen mich die menschenähnlichen Eylos einfach mehr an. 

Der Charaktereditor sollte zukünftigen MMORPG-Entwicklern als perfekte Vorlage dienen, selten einen derart genialen Editor gesehen. Meine Freundin spielt seit gut 90 Minuten daran rum


----------



## Kevvulk (21. Juni 2009)

hab nun einen Freund die Beta spielen lassen.

Er ist überzeugter WoW Gamer und war bisher von Aion nicht begeistert.

Er hat nen krieger gespielt, alle quests gemacht, gladiator gewählt, sich die stadt angeguckt usw ...

folge = er mag das spiel und hat sich nun auch einen preorder key besorgt und will das Game später spielen ^^


Mir gefällt auch die Perfomance immo, läuft schön flüssig.


----------



## Stampeete (21. Juni 2009)

Also meine Eindrücke waren durchweg Positiv! 
Welche Rasse ich schlussendlich spielen werde weiss ich zwar noch nicht,
aber fakt ist Aion ist einfach nur geil!

In meinem Blog habe ich schon einen kleinen Bericht geschrieben, wer will schaut mal...

Stampeetes Blog


----------



## Sithrael (21. Juni 2009)

Hab das game mit meinem freund gestestet. Muss sagen das es wirklich gut gelungen ist, abgesehen von so einigen Kleinigkeiten.
- bis lvl 10 .... das reicht finde ich nicht unbedingt für einen Einlbick in die jeweilige Charklasse
- Grafisch ist fast alles super gelungen. einzelne Übergänge sind nen bissl scharfkantig gelöst etc
- und nunja, dass schlimmste ist wohl das für östliche games typische geschreie bei fast jeder Bewegung des chars

Hatten 3 chars getestet: Prister - Kantor (schwer zu lvln aber lohnt sich dank der heilfähigkeiten und de rkantor ist eh ne sau geile allroundklasse)
                                  Krieger - Gladiator (richtig schön zum lvln, geht schnell, reibungslos und der Gladi ist eben nen hamma pvp UND pvm char der dazu noch nen echt geilen Style hat!
                                  Späher - Jäger ( ein wenig langwierig zum lvln aber dafür sehr interessant und auch individuell. Fallen etc und dann schön reinballern. die schüsse sehen echt klasse asu!)

Wollen noch den Beschwörer mal anspielen, die anderen Klassen naja, die sind nicht so unser geschmack ^^


----------



## Kevvulk (21. Juni 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> Hab das game mit meinem freund gestestet. Muss sagen das es wirklich gut gelungen ist, abgesehen von so einigen Kleinigkeiten.
> - bis lvl 10 .... das reicht finde ich nicht unbedingt für einen Einlbick in die jeweilige Charklasse
> - Grafisch ist fast alles super gelungen. einzelne Übergänge sind nen bissl scharfkantig gelöst etc
> - und nunja, dass schlimmste ist wohl das für östliche games typische geschreie bei fast jeder Bewegung des chars
> ...




@ geschreie. Das wollen sie rauspatchen, oder zumindest umändern damit es mehr inst westliche passt. Auch die stimme sind ja noch östlich, wird ja auch noch geändert.

das mit lv 10 ärgert mich auch, jedoch das nächste beta event ist ja auch länger.

Geschlossenes Beta-Event 3: 2. Juli – 6. Juli (Asmodier, 1-20)
Geschlossenes Beta-Event 4: 17. Juli – 20. Juli (Elyos und Asmodier, 1-25)
Geschlossenes Beta-Event 5: 31. Juli – 3. August ( Folgt später)
Geschlossenes Beta-Event 6: 14. August – 17. August (Folgt später)


----------



## Sithrael (21. Juni 2009)

es hat ja hauptsächlich mein freund gespielt, daher werde ich in den nächsten betas definitiv auf sm oder kantor gehen. kantor interesiert mich irwie voll. ^^

mein kumpel hat den key gewonnen, aber wo kann ich die eig kaufen?


----------



## Kevvulk (21. Juni 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> es hat ja hauptsächlich mein freund gespielt, daher werde ich in den nächsten betas definitiv auf sm oder kantor gehen. kantor interesiert mich irwie voll. ^^
> 
> mein kumpel hat den key gewonnen, aber wo kann ich die eig kaufen?



http://www.***.de/Gamecards-CD-Keys/Aion...CFZF_3god7gfXpg

da z.b


----------



## Sithrael (21. Juni 2009)

cool, danke!

kann ich deiner sig entnehmen das du auch kantorspieler bist? =)


----------



## Tja (21. Juni 2009)

Ich finde das geil, hat was. Rauspatchen wäre Mist, einfach eine Option zum abstellen würde reichen so kann jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Kevvulk (21. Juni 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> cool, danke!
> 
> kann ich deiner sig entnehmen das du auch kantorspieler bist? =)



Also bisher gefällt mir der kantor am meisten.
Er macht net viel dmg im vergleich zu den richtigen DDs aber mir gefällt der style von ihn.
Auch das er vorne steht und bufft gefällt mir.

Mal sehen ob er überflutet wird wie der paladin in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Wenn es so sein sollte dann werde vllt doch auf den Spiritmaster weichen, die beiden gefallen mir am meisten bisher


----------



## Asmagan (21. Juni 2009)

Finds eigentlich ganz gut das Aion unserem Kulturkreis einigermaßen angepasst wird, aber meine Meinung dazu ist eh nicht ganz fair. Weil ich hasse eigentlich diese Asia-Style Spiele wie die Pest. Aber wie es aussieht muss ich mein Schubladendenken diesbezüglich einstellen, weil Aion haut mich ein klein wenig um. Passt mir gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Everquest 2 wurd auch für die asiatischen Markt angepasst und andere Games auch, deshalb find ich es gut das es auch mal umgekehrt gemacht wird. Wobei ich mir für die Leute die drauf stehen wünsche das sie wählen dürfen.


----------



## Tja (21. Juni 2009)

Asmagan schrieb:


> Finds eigentlich ganz gut das Aion unserem Kulturkreis einigermaßen angepasst wird, aber meine Meinung dazu ist eh nicht ganz fair. Weil ich hasse eigentlich diese Asia-Style Spiele wie die Pest. Aber wie es aussieht muss ich mein Schubladendenken diesbezüglich einstellen, weil Aion haut mich ein klein wenig um. Passt mir gar nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Lokalisierung, geschichtliche Hintergründe werden angepasst, spielerische Elemente zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Asmagan (21. Juni 2009)

Na ja spielerische Elemente hoffentlich nicht. Mein halt auch die Texte, Charakter-Sounds etc.


----------



## Duath (22. Juni 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Ich finde das geil, hat was. Rauspatchen wäre Mist, einfach eine Option zum abstellen würde reichen so kann jeder selbst entscheiden.


Version 1.2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMTxqriuEOc



Asmagan schrieb:


> Finds eigentlich ganz gut das Aion unserem Kulturkreis einigermaßen angepasst wird, aber meine Meinung dazu ist eh nicht ganz fair. Weil ich hasse eigentlich diese Asia-Style Spiele wie die Pest. Aber wie es aussieht muss ich mein Schubladendenken diesbezüglich einstellen, weil Aion haut mich ein klein wenig um. Passt mir gar nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gemeint sind damit unter anderem Anspielungen in Questtexten. Es gibt sehr viele Anspielungen auf asiatische "Märchen" o.ä. mit denen wir in unserem Kulturkreis absolut null anfangen können. Um die Anspielungen nicht ganz untergehen zu lassen werden sie für den westlichen Markt angepasst. Es gibt aber auch Anpassungen, die in Aion allgemeingültig sind - d.h. es gibt sie auch in Asien. Ein gutes Beispiel ist das Auktionshaus, das vor allem im Hinblick auf den westlichen Markt ins Spiel kam (laut Aussage eines Entwicklers setzen Asiaten mehr auf das "Private-Store-System").


----------



## Sin (22. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Version 1.2:
> Ein gutes Beispiel ist das Auktionshaus, das vor allem im Hinblick auf den westlichen Markt ins Spiel kam (laut Aussage eines Entwicklers setzen Asiaten mehr auf das "Private-Store-System").



Nur leider ist der Private Store noch im Spiel integriert. Würds besser finden wenn nur eins von beidem aktiv ist. Eigentlich sind die gar nicht mal so schlecht, so kann man sich mit Ressourcen in die Handwerkshalle stelle und seine Rohstoffe verticken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (22. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nur leider ist der Private Store noch im Spiel integriert. Würds besser finden wenn nur eins von beidem aktiv ist. Eigentlich sind die gar nicht mal so schlecht, so kann man sich mit Ressourcen in die Handwerkshalle stelle und seine Rohstoffe verticken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja es gibt auch Leute, die die Shops besser finden als ein Auktionshaus, ich z.B 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen bin ich froh, dass beides drin ist.


----------



## Mikehoof (22. Juni 2009)

Kann mal jemand der damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt hat das PVP von Aion beschreiben? Kann ich mir das so wie in WoW vorstellen oder gibt es ein anderes Spiel mit dem man es vergleichen kann?


----------



## Ocian (22. Juni 2009)

Man kann es in einigen Aspekten gut mit Lineage 2 vergleichen. Aber dann kommt ja noch der Luftkampf dazu


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

Ich finde Private Store und AH sollten integriert sein, hat beides Vor- und Nachteile.

Habe bisjetzt nen Asmo Kantor gespielt und ne Elyos Kriegerin auf Level 5. Muss sagen das Pandemonium wirklich wunderschön ist und die Videosequenzen (Vorrausgesetzt es gibt auch genug nach Level 10) sind echt schön gemacht. Das Channel System betrachte ich mit geteilter Meinung. Einerseits Klasse für überfüllte Gebiete aber dadurch teilt sich auch die Spielerschaft auf.


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich finde Private Store und AH sollten integriert sein, hat beides Vor- und Nachteile.
> 
> Habe bisjetzt nen Asmo Kantor gespielt und ne Elyos Kriegerin auf Level 5. Muss sagen das Pandemonium wirklich wunderschön ist und die Videosequenzen (Vorrausgesetzt es gibt auch genug nach Level 10) sind echt schön gemacht. Das Channel System betrachte ich mit geteilter Meinung. Einerseits Klasse für überfüllte Gebiete aber dadurch teilt sich auch die Spielerschaft auf.



Das Channelsystem findet nur bis zu den Level 20 Gebieten Anwendung, wie es im Beta Forum zumindest steht, danach gibts diese Channel-Dinger nicht mehr, dass ist einfach um anfangs die Zonen nicht zu überfüllt zu haben, man wartet selbst so schon einige Zeit auf die Mobs.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (22. Juni 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Das Channelsystem findet nur bis zu den Level 20 Gebieten Anwendung, wie es im Beta Forum zumindest steht, danach gibts diese Channel-Dinger nicht mehr, dass ist einfach um anfangs die Zonen nicht zu überfüllt zu haben, man wartet selbst so schon einige Zeit auf die Mobs..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was eine Super Idee ist.

Im Startgebiet die Channels und danach dann offene Welt, also eine Mischung aus AoC und Rest-MMORPGs ^^ hatte gestern wieder 1 stune gebraucht um 10 kräuter zu sammeln XD alles überfarmt. also find ich super gelöst bisher


----------



## Norjena (22. Juni 2009)

Diese "Privat-Stores" fand ich schon damals in Lineage 2 sehr nett, freut mich das es die auch wieder in Aion gibt, und zudem noch das AH! 

Besser gehts garnicht finde ich.


----------



## Tarida (22. Juni 2009)

Die Privat-Stores erinnerin mich doch irgendwie dan das Maklersystem, aus dem ganz, ganz alten Everquest 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finde das sehr schön, vor allen Dingen kann man ja auch ein bisschen verhandeln oder sich austauschen.


----------



## Norjena (22. Juni 2009)

Damals waren die meisten der Stores eh Afk^^. Aber egal, es hat Atmosphäre gegeben und war gedacht zum sehen und gesehen werden....


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn es keine Channels nach Level 20 gibt ist es ok. Hatte halt die Befürchtung das sich die Spieler zu sehr aufteilen, sprich auf den einzelnen Channels gibts zu wenige.

Btw: Hab gestern vor Pandemonium drei leute von Powerwave gesehn wie sie Werbung machten^^


----------



## Tarida (22. Juni 2009)

> amals waren die meisten der Stores eh Afk^^. Aber egal, es hat Atmosphäre gegeben und war gedacht zum sehen und gesehen werden....



Man konnte das ja sowieso nur im eigenen Haus machen, insofern gabs auch was zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber egal, ich finde super, dass es das in Aion auch gibt.


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Mir gefällt auch die Perfomance immo, läuft schön flüssig.



Ja und das beste ist! es sieht besser aus als wow und lauft flüssig als wow mit meiner momentane Hardware


----------



## nebir0s (22. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ja und das beste ist! es sieht besser aus als wow und lauft flüssig als wow mit meiner momentane Hardware



lol das stimmt sogar irgendwie^^

Privatestore find ich klasse, ist in solkroad oder anderen f2p mmos auch oft vorhanden. erst die kräuter abfarmen auf der wiese und gleich an ort und stelle verkaufen.

Bah jetzt wieder warten bis zur Beta 3


----------



## Kevvulk (22. Juni 2009)

nebir0s schrieb:


> lol das stimmt sogar irgendwie^^
> 
> Privatestore find ich klasse, ist in solkroad oder anderen f2p mmos auch oft vorhanden. erst die kräuter abfarmen auf der wiese und gleich an ort und stelle verkaufen.
> 
> Bah jetzt wieder warten bis zur Beta 3



ist ja in 2 wochen ca.

da heißt es dann asmodier bis 20 oder ?


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

beides bis 25 hab ich gelesen :-O


----------



## Sithrael (22. Juni 2009)

schön, dann bekomm ich mal die gelegenheit meinen gladi zu uppen ... TRASH. will mal sehen ob es ihm dann möglich ist nen Kantor im Duell zu plätten.


----------



## Kevvulk (22. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> beides bis 25 hab ich gelesen :-O



Würd mir dann eher gefallen. Dann kann ich in der beta elyos spielen und mache mir net die anfangsquests der asmodier kaputt :X dann wird der release umso schöner.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

Die Anfangsquest, zum. Level 10 werde ich bestimmt zum Kotzen finden. Hab jetzt beides gemacht und werde nächstes WE eine Rasse weiter spielen, sprich das zwerite Gebiet. Dann gibt es ja noch mehr Beta-WE´s und zum Release werde ich alles asuwendig können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (22. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Die Anfangsquest, zum. Level 10 werde ich bestimmt zum Kotzen finden. Hab jetzt beides gemacht und werde nächstes WE eine Rasse weiter spielen, sprich das zwerite Gebiet. Dann gibt es ja noch mehr Beta-WE´s und zum Release werde ich alles asuwendig können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das befürchte ich auch schon ^^  deswegen versuch ich in der beta andere rassen und klassen zu testen als ich eigentlich später spielen will.


----------



## Sithrael (22. Juni 2009)

Kevvulk, jetzt doch auf beschörer umgestiegen? =)

Hier mal gleich meine Frage: Kantor ... Positives/negatives ...

würde einfach mal gerne von denen wissen die diesem char schonmal angespielt haben was sie gut bzw. schlecht finden.
denke ja das es ne allrounfklasse ist...aber man weis ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (22. Juni 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> Kevvulk, jetzt doch auf beschörer umgestiegen? =)
> 
> Hier mal gleich meine Frage: Kantor ... Positives/negatives ...
> 
> ...



kann mich einfach net entscheiden ^^

Beschwörer ist cool, macht zwar am wenigsten dmg von allen aber ist lustig.

Wechsel liegt auch daran weil ein Kumpel von mir auch auf Aion umsteigen wird und dann wohl Gladiator oder Kantor spielen wird.

Dann passt es wenn ich ein Fernkämpfer werde (einer der zwar wenig dmg macht aber style hat XD)


zum kantor kann ich bisher sagen ... naja. also das lvn als priester (ist ja die vorklasse) ging bis lv 10 am einfachsten muss ich sagen, kaum downtimes und heilt sich ja schick hoch.

Zum kantor selber, nun macht gut dmg und hat eben die hübschen buffs.

denke mal kantor wird ne gute soloklasse werden die aber trotzdem in gruppen platz finden wird dank den Buffs.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

Priest levelt sich einfach? Wtf?

Die ersten 10 Level fand ich grauenhaft! Okay, keine Downtimes und heilen ist genial aber 6 Smites für einen Mob brauchen, ne danke.


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

nebir0s schrieb:


> lol das stimmt sogar irgendwie^^



Jo es Stimmt und da kann mir nun Keiner Wieder Sprechen das die WOW ADDONS einfach Grottig Programmiert worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ja auf jeden fall AION ist schon gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (22. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Priest levelt sich einfach? Wtf?
> 
> Die ersten 10 Level fand ich grauenhaft! Okay, keine Downtimes und heilen ist genial aber 6 Smites für einen Mob brauchen, ne danke.



Also ich fand es bequemer als mit den mage (der zwar super dmg macht aber probs bekommt wenn mob zu oft wiedersteht und angelaufen kommt^^), scout und warrior.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

Meinen Skills haben die Mobs auch als Priest oft wiederstanden :-/

Hab nen Krieger auf 7 gespielt und der war recht eintönig und ich bin in Engpässe mit dem Leben gekommen. Bei der nächsten Beta werde ich definitv einen Scout spielen.


----------



## Sithrael (22. Juni 2009)

Scout soll heisen? =)

SM null dmg? ach das ist schon lustig. habe neulich erst gelesen das der sm die beste pve kalsse sein soll und im duell auch ordentlich mitmischen soll.

Im fliegen ist er scheiße auch wenn ich gehört habe das da noch andere pets dafür rauskommen sollen. dabei ist fliegen ja DIE neuerung in den MMO´s

*grüüüübel*

naja der Sm hat was, besonder wenn die Avas dann ausgewachsen sind.
ist das im lvln wie bei wow das man selbst nicht zu viel aggro ziehen darf weil sonst der mop auf dich und nicht dein pet geht?


----------



## Kevvulk (22. Juni 2009)

tamariob schrieb:


> Extreme Enttäuschung! Man hat schon in der Elyos Beta gesehen, dass das Game einfach kein Erfolg in Europa wird. Alle intelligente und realistisch denkende Menschen sehen das genauso. Es fehlt massiv an Content, das Spiel ist viel zu asiatisch für den Westlichen Markt und Class-Balance fehlt komplett.




Ui. hatte mich schon gewundert wo die WoW flamer bleiben ^^. hat ja lange gedauert bis einer wieder den weg ins Aion Forum findet. 

und wieder mal die typische schiene : "spiel wird flopp", "zu asiatisch", "content" und blablabla

Merkwürdig das viele hier in diesen Forum Spass an diesen Spiel hatte. Und wir kannst du über Content schreiben wenn die beta nur bis lv 10 ging ? 

Und balance bei einen lv 10 char ? lol ? 

Naja. geh du weiter WoW spielen, auf Leute wie dich kann man echt verzichten.


Gibt es im Forum auch ne Ignore funktion ? so langsam will ich garnicht mehr lesen was die Flamers schreiben, ist eh nur müll und absoult schwachsinnig.


EDIT: @sithrael 

scout ist der späher, der wird ab lv 10 entweder zum assassien (in etwa vergleichbar mit den schurken) oder zum jäger (fernkämpfer, kein pet, kann sich als baum oder so tarnen^^)

der jäger ist extrem schwer zum lvn und hat bis lv 20 probs (genau wie der assasine). 

beide klassen sollen aber später dne größten einzeltarget dmg haben-


----------



## Norjena (22. Juni 2009)

tamariob schrieb:


> Extreme Enttäuschung! Man hat schon in der Elyos Beta gesehen, dass das Game einfach kein Erfolg in Europa wird. Alle intelligente und realistisch denkende Menschen sehen das genauso. Es fehlt massiv an Content, das Spiel ist viel zu asiatisch für den Westlichen Markt und Class-Balance fehlt komplett.
> 
> Hab Elyos Chantor 12, Asmodian Chantor 10, Elyos Gladiator 11, Elyos Assasin 12. Alles in allem sind die klassen OK, aber nichts weltbewegendes - leider fehlt es total an der Balance. Der Priest levelt sich quasi doppelt soschnell wie ein Scout/Warrior am Anfang...



Klar, mit lvl 10 muss es auch sooooo viel Endcontent geben, du redest von Intelligenz und realistisch denkenden Menschen, ganz ehrlich, wann hast du das letzt Mal nachgedacht? Ich würde glatt tippen noch nie.

Aion wird so gut wie garnicht gehypt, ich wette du weißt nichtmal was das Wort bedeutet oder?

WAR oder AoC die wurden gewiped ja, aber die waren auch beide verbugt wie Kuhmist als sie auf den Markt kamen, Content usw gabs garnicht, hat Aion schon alles. Ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten Wow Quartalszahlen, falls sie kommen denn ich denke das sie stark rückläufig sein werden, und zwar nicht auf Grund von Aion.


----------



## Kevvulk (22. Juni 2009)

tamariob schrieb:


> Ich sag nur AoC/WAR, da gabs genau die gleichen Hype-Fanboys. Aber ich freu mich, desto mehr der Dreck gehyped wird, desto tiefer fällt das Game beim Release.




Keiner hypt das spiel. 

jeder schreibt was er PERSÖNLICH vom spiel hält.

AoC und WAR sind nicht gefloptt, sie werden noch immer gespielt und haben ihre Fans.

Ein MMORPG ist KEIN FLOP nur weil es nicht 11 millionen spieler hat wie dieses Diablo in 3D (anders genannt WoW) !!

Nur sehen das die WoW gamer nicht !

Ich weiß, oder besser gesagt gehe davon aus das Aion auch nicht WoW vom Thron stoßen wird (wollen die Entwickler ja nicht) oder das es auch nur halb so viele Spieler haben wird.

jedoch wird das Spiel gespielt werden von Leuten die daran Spass haben werden !!

Du als WoW gamer kennst Spass ja eh nicht mehr, bei euch heißt es ja nur immer das nächste lila item holen damit man sich dann wieder das nächste lila item farmen kann .... ui das ist aber content .....


naja. 

dont feed the trolls hieß es ja mal.


----------



## Sin (22. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Priest levelt sich einfach? Wtf?
> 
> Die ersten 10 Level fand ich grauenhaft! Okay, keine Downtimes und heilen ist genial aber 6 Smites für einen Mob brauchen, ne danke.



und von den 6 smites haben 5 resistet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (22. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> und von den 6 smites haben 5 resistet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann hatte mein priest glück. da hat fast nix resistet ^^ 

bei meinen mage dagegen fast alles XD war nervig.


----------



## Sithrael (22. Juni 2009)

na goil, währe ja auchmal was ganz neues wenn nen jäger, abgesehen von wow, mal nicht schlecht im lvln währe.

aber das ist auch wieder komisch, auch bei dem jäger habe ich gelesen das er gut im lvln sei, deshalb war ich da am anfang auch so hellhöhrig 0_o

naja, aber reaöistisch betrachtet ist ja klar, dasss nen jäger nicht wirklich gut im lvln sein kann. schade =(

anspielen werde ich ihn dennoch.


muss eben echt erstmal getestet werden wie sich die kalssen ab lvl 10+ verhalten! ...


----------



## Kevvulk (22. Juni 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> na goil, währe ja auchmal was ganz neues wenn nen jäger, abgesehen von wow, mal nicht schlecht im lvln währe.
> 
> aber das ist auch wieder komisch, auch bei dem jäger habe ich gelesen das er gut im lvln sei, deshalb war ich da am anfang auch so hellhöhrig 0_o
> 
> ...



Eben. da kann man noch nicht viel sagen, ausser die leute die die china version gespielt haben (obwohl da eben die ältere version ja ist immo).

Jäger lässt sich ab 20 bestimmt gut lvn, sobald er die richtigen skills hat ^^

Also wenn du solo lvn willst wäre der Kantor bestimtm ne gute Wahl. Macht gut dmg,heilt sich,bufft und hey, selbst ne gruppe nehmt den mit XD


----------



## mattenowie (22. Juni 2009)

leider ist das 2. beta we nun vorbei. schade!!!!

da ich beim ersten leider noch keinen beta key besessen hatte, war es für mich das erste.

hab mir erstmal einen priester (kleriker), krieger (templer) und magier (beschwörer) auf lv 10 gespielt.

mein erster eindruck von aion war erstmal, ach du meine sch...!! soll ich es net doch lieber wieder ausmachen??

von dem doch net wirklich zu übersehenen asiastyle war ich dann doch erstmal ein bissel abgeschreckt und dazu fand ich, dass die asmodier grafisch net in die restliche umgebung passten. 

dieses gefühl verflog aber sehr schnell, nach dem ich meine ersten quest abgeschlossen hatte und ins nächste teilgebiet wechselte.

mittlerweile muss ich sagen, dass ich so eine spiellust entwickelt habe, wie ich sie schon lange bei keinem mmorpg mehr erlebt habe.

die grafik hervorangend und dazu läuft das game auch noch mit einer perfekten performance. wenn ich überlege das ich mit meinem pc selbst bei war und wow so manchmal meine probleme habe/hatte und hier mit ~ 90 fps rum laufe dann kann ich nur staunen.

vom leveln her war ich schonmal begeistert als ich sah das es bis jetzt noch keine "töte und bringe 50 x" quests gibt.

den priester fand ich von allen 3 klassen am einfachsten zu leveln. ok, er braucht etwas bis der gegener liegt, aber dafür weis ich es selbst mit 3 gegener auf meinem level aufnehmen kann und sie dann auch liegen. das schöne ist halt an einem heiler, dass man seine gegner quasi tot heilt. jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie der kleriker sich in der nächsten beta weiter leveln wirt. dann kann man glaub ich auch das erstemalö eine richtgie einschätzung zur kalsse wiedergeben.

der krieger udn der magier wahren schon etwas schwieriger zu leveln, da man aufpassen musste, dass man nicht zu viele gegner pullt. aber auch hier lässt sich mit den ersten 10 leveln net genug erfahrung sammeln um einen wirklichen eindruck zur klasse wiederzuegeben.

in diesem sinne bin ich schon ganz gespannt auf die 3 beta.


----------



## pbast6 (22. Juni 2009)

Das der Jäger so schwer zu Leveln ist macht für mich gerade den Reiz aus das es dann warscheinlich wenigere im Endspiel als Main geben wird.
Ich hab mal bis 11 gespielt(also den 10er Ep Balken voll gemacht) und muss sagen das er im vergleich zum Magier(Sorcerer) doch deutlich 
schwerer ist und auch gefühlt deutlich weniger schaden macht. Fand ich ganz witzig wie weit ich die Mobs teilweiße kiten musste bevor sie starben.

Hab mit mal die skills angeschaut und wie es aussieht gibt es mit 19 nen Stun-Schuss der das lvln erleichtern soll, weil vorher gab es nur ne Falle 
die einen festwurzelt.
Ein weiteres Argument ist der Style eines Jägers^^. Ich steh halt auf die übergroße Waffen und es gibt nix cooleres als so nen rießen Bogen über der 
Schulter zu haben^^


----------



## Maradieter (22. Juni 2009)

So, Server sind down, dann versuche ich hier auch einmal meinen persönlichen Eindruck zu verfassen. Seit Warhammer online habe ich mir geschworen nie mehr mit grossen Erwartungen in ein game zu logen, dann kann ich auch nicht enttäuscht werden. Dazu gleich ein Statement vorne weg: Aion ist mit Abstand besser als ich dies je erwartet hätte!!

Performance:
Mein Kernsystem: Intel Dual Core 6750, 4 GB RAM, ATI Radeon 3850 (nu echt kein Burner), das ganze unter Vista Home prof. 32 Bit 
Die größten Performance Einbrüche, (falls man sie überhaupt so bezeichnen kann), hatte ich in 2 Situationen. Als erstes unmittelbar nach dem ersten login am Freitag Abend um ca 21:15 Uhr als ich im Startgebiet stand. Ich bin erst einmal ruhig stehen geblieben und habe mich mit der UI beschäftigt, dabei habe ich dann auch den Schalter gefunden mit dem man die dauerhafte FPS Anzeige aktivieren konnte. An dieser Stelle hatte ich dann "nur" gut 30 Frames, der Grund dürften die ca. 500 Spieler gewesen sein die da vor meinen Augen den grünen Hang runter stürmten und sich auf die anwesenden Questgeber und Mobs stürzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die 2. Situation war die, als ich das erste mal das Pandaemonium betrat nach erfolgreichem Abschluss der Klassenquest, wahrscheinlich habe ich mich dabei im "Mainstream" befunden, unmittelbar nach Port traf ich auf engstem Raum auf bestimmt 200 Mitspieler, die Framerate sank wieder auf ca. 30 Frames an dieser Stelle.
In allen anderen Spielsituationen hatte ich in Abhängigkeit von der Umgebung (Wald, Wasser, , in Gebäuden, Anzahl der Spieler und Mobs usw. zwischen 70 und 120 Frames!! Ich habe die ganze Zeit mit den Standardeinstellungen gespielt die das game anhand meiner Hardware eingestellt hatte (Alle Schieberegler auf dem vorletzten Balken, AA auf 2x), das ganze mit 1680x1050er Auflösung.

Fazit: Für das was einem da grafisch geboten wird kann man die Performance nur mit 1+ bewerten!

Stabilität, Bugs:

Ich mache es kurz, keine Bugs, keinen Disconnect, kein CTD, von der ersten bis zur letzten Minute (und ich habe die Zeit echt ausgenutzt) ohne Makel durchgelaufen.

Grafik:

Die Gafik von games ist immer Geschmackssache, deshalb kann ich da auch nur meinen persönlichen Eindruck wiedergeben. Für mich zählt das gameplay wesentlich mehr als ein grafischer Leckerbissen, bekomme ich neben einem inhaltlich guten Spiel auch noch eine gute "Verpackung" geliefert freue ich mich umso mehr. Kurz und knapp: Sie ist um Längen besser als die von WoW oder Warhammer. Was mich am meisten fasziniert hat ist nicht die Grafik an sich oder die Umgebungsdetails, nein, ich habe noch nie vorher so flüssige Bewegungsabläufe und Animationen an einer Spielfigur gesehen wie an meinem Aion Testcharakter.

Fazit: Für mich persönlich ist die Grafik top

Skills/Charakterentwicklung:

Es ist eindeutig zu früh um da mit Level 10 eine Einschätzung abzugeben. Neben dem Autoschlag hatte mein Gladiator einen Eröffnungsschlag der gleichzeitig auch der Beginn einer "Stylekette" darstellte die sich dann immer weiter verästelt. Da ich mit Level 10 nur die Auswahl von 2 Folgestyles hatte, waren die Kämpfe im Pve etwas "monoton" im Ablauf. Aber das kann man dem game ja nicht vorwerfen wenn ein Char levelbedingt wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal 5% seiner Möglichkeiten ausspielen kann. Ich erhoffe mir das ich in der nächsten Betaphase bis Level 25 einen genaueren Eindruck dieses Bereiches gewinne. 

Questsystem:

wie gehabt, kill xyz, bringe von a nach b. hole dies und das, typisch Quest halt. Kommen wir an dieser Stelle zu dem was wirklich in diesem Zusammenhang neu ist, mir zumindest:
Man kann die Quests ähnlich wie bei anderen games auf die UI pinen, dabei kann man dann bei Bedarf mit einem Klick die Quest öffnen und den Text/ die Augabe noch einmal detailiert studieren und nu kommt es. Die Mobs und Ziel NPC´s sind im Questtext verlinkt, mit einem Klick auf die Links öffnet sich die map und die genauen Positionen werden wirklich zu 100% sichtbar. Das war aber zu meiner Verblüffung noch nicht alles. Der gesuchte NPC wird daraufhin in der Minimap mit einem Richtungspfeil markiert. Im weiteren Spielverlauf (mit Level 10) konnte ich einen gesuchten NPC am Anfang nicht sehen obwohl ich auf der exakten Position stand. Per Zufall habe ich daraufhin einmal den Mauszeiger auf die Positionsangabe der Minimap bewegt und siehe da!! Mir wurde eine Entfernung angezeigt mit einem Richtungspfeil nach unten (nach oben habe ich daraufhin im weiteren Verlauf auch schon gesehen), der NPC stand unterirdisch!! Was ich damit sagen will ist das die ganze Anzeige sogar dreidimensional funktioniert....einfach klasse!!

Fazit: Quest wie man sie kennt, aber das "locate system" ist echte klasse, wenn man es verstanden hat dürften Recherchen im net bezgl. Quests der Vergangenheit angehören.

Crafting:

Nun, es dürfte klar sein das man normalerweise an 3 Betatagen nicht soviel machen kann, da ich mich aber auf einen Char in der Hauptsache beschränkt habe konnte ich das Craftingsystem wenigstens gut antesten. Ich habe exakt 10 Minuten vor Serverdown die erste Stufe im Rüstungsschmieden mit Skill 99/99 abgeschlossen. Das war auch nur möglich weil ich viele Stunden mit meinem Char in Level 10 "High Gebieten" verbracht habe und mir deshalb am heutigen Montag rund 100000 Kinahs (das ist die ingame Währung) zur Verfügung standen. 
Vom Prinzip her nichts neues, man farmt paar Erze, wandelt evtl ein paar Zutaten um, kauft beim Schmiedezutaten-NPC den Rest und schmiedet munter darauf los. Praktisch war das man immer einen Schmiedequest vom Ausbilder bekommen hat bei dem er einem eine Hauptzutat zur Verfügung gestellt hat und man 2 weitere beim NPC kaufte, dabei skillte man dann und bei Abgabe gabs dann random als Belohnung entweder ein Schmiederezept oder Schmiedematerialien. Alle 10 Skills gabs so immer einen neuen Quest. Die Anzahl der Teile die man schmieden möchte kann man einstellen und dann afk gehen. Bis zu dem Skill 99/99 war im unteren Bereich nichts dabei was mein Gladiator selber angezogen hätte, das fand ich etwas enttäuschend ehrlich gesagt, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch kommen.

Fazit: nichts neues in dem Bereich bis jetzt

Items/Auswirkung von Items:

Oha sag ich da nur! Da stand ich mit Level 10 und hatte das an was an drops gefallen war oder an Questbelohnungen dazu kam zuzüglich der frischen Klassengeschenkwaffe. (alleine die habe ich mehr als nur etwas gemerkt) Vorher gingen Mobs auf Level ganz gut, aber nicht ohne dabei auch gut Schrammen zu kassieren! Mit der Klassenwaffe vom Trainer gingen Mobs auf Level von einer Sekunde zur anderen ohne Probleme am Fliessband. Ich habe mich danach mit meinem Char und den Ausrüstungsmöglichkeiten beschäftigt. 
In der ersten Stufe habe ich mir dann ein grünes Set (bis dahin waren unterwegs bis auf einzelne drops alle items weiß) besorgt (nur namentlich ein Set, keine Set Bonis!). Das hatte daraufhin zur Folge das mein Gladiator mühelos Level+1 Mobs chain pullen konnte.
In der zweiten Stufe kam dann am heutigen Montag der Feinschliff in Form von Manasteinen (ähnlich der Juwele in WoW), das sind mit einfachen Worten Steine die das jeweilige item statmässig aufwerten. Diese Steine gibt es im unteren Levelbereich auch schon in 3 "Gütestufen" (als Beispiel: +12 parry, +14 parry und sogar grüne +19 parry steine). Ich hatte dann am heutigen Montag genügend ingame Geldmittel zur Verfügung um die Lücken per AH zu schliessen die nach meiner Farmerei am Wochenende noch bestanden. Das Ergebnis war das mein Equip weitgehend grün war und alle Rüstungsteile und die Waffe mit 2 Manasteinen der mittleren und höchsten Stufe bestückt waren, ich wollte einfach nur wissen wie die Auswirkungen sind. Ich mache es kurz, bin dann zum testen in ein Level 12-13 Gebiet gegangen und die Mobs waren kein größeres Problem mehr. An dieser Stelle möchte ich noch erwähnen das es auch möglich ist Items aufzuwerten, aus Kostengründen habe ich das aber auf meine Waffe beschränkt und sie auf +2 upgegradet.

Fazit: Ja das game ist itemlastig. (Im PvE habe ich den Unterschied mehr als deutlich gemerkt) Kleine Anmerkung noch dazu, im PvP zählt der Skill immer noch mehr! Ich habe trotz wirklich überlegenem equip 2 von 3 Duelle (bin ein schlechter Duellant, ist halt nicht mein Ding) verloren.


Aion wird mein game für die nächste Zeit werden, das steht nach 3 Tagen 100% fest.

Ich hoffe das einige, die nicht die Möglichkeiten hatten an diesem Wochenende an der Beta teilzunehmen, etwas an Info ziehen können. Für den Rest dann an dieser Stelle noch der Hinweis das ich meine rein subjektive Meinung abgegeben habe und nicht das Anrecht in Anspruch nehme, das mein Eindruck von diesem game eine allgemeine Gültigkeit haben muß! Danke!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (22. Juni 2009)

@über mir

sehr schön und ausführlich geschrieben ! (ich selber bin leider zu faul um wirklich soviel aufeinmal zu verfassen)

Das mit der grafik, animation und der perfomance ist denke ich mal einer der ganz grossen Pluspunkte von Aion. endlich wurde mal eine Engine gut verarbeitet.

Aion beweißt das man trotz super grafik auch super perfomance hinbekommt.


Crafting hab ich selber noch garnet getestet gehabt, wusste garnet wo die trainer dafür waren (hab mich in der hauptstadt eh schon ohne das verlaufen XD)


----------



## Tja (23. Juni 2009)

So nachdem ich mein "Ziel" (jeden Tag eine Klasse auf lvl 10) erreicht habe, kann ich das Ganze nun ja bewerten:

Schwierigkeit (einfach - schwierig): Magier > Heiler > Tank > Scout

Wobei man natürlich erwähnen sollte, dass besonders die "puren" Nahkampfklassen also Tank & Scout etwas rüstungsabhängiger als Heiler & Magier sind. 

Meine persönliche Wahl fällt - wie schon mal erwähnt - sicher auf den Kleriker.


Eine weitere geniale Neuerung, welche hier noch nicht erwähnt wurde:

*Death-Points (DP)*

Diese füllen sich recht langsam und werden erst im Gruppenspiel ihre wahre Stärke offenbaren. Das Prinzip ist recht simple: für jeden toten Mob füllt sich der Balken etwas mehr, ist dieser voll, kann eine seltene "Spezialattacke" auslösen, ist sehr sehr geil animiert und die Attacken sind wirklich mächtig. Als Kleriker erhalte ich z.B. sofort 50 % HP + 50 % Mana zurück. Die Punkte belohnen "sauberes" spielen, da sie mit dem Tod des Charakters auch wieder zurückgesetzt werden. 

Es gibt auch verschiedene Level der DP's (dementsprechend mächtig werden die Fähigkeiten), in der koreanischen Beta war ich mit lvl ~17 die zweite DP Fähigkeit bekommen.


----------



## Maradieter (23. Juni 2009)

Ja das ist wahr, das mit den Death-Points hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Diese "angesammelte Spezialattacke" hat mir mehr als einmal den Hintern gerettet wenn es vor lauter Übermut einmal eng wurde. Das ist mal eine echte Neuerung in dem Genre und verdient eine spezielle Erwähnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (23. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Aion wird so gut wie garnicht gehypt, ich wette du weißt nichtmal was das Wort bedeutet oder?
> 
> WAR oder AoC die wurden gewiped ja, aber die waren auch beide verbugt wie Kuhmist als sie auf den Markt kamen, Content usw gabs garnicht, hat Aion schon alles. Ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten Wow Quartalszahlen, falls sie kommen denn ich denke das sie stark rückläufig sein werden, und zwar nicht auf Grund von Aion.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass es tatsächlich Mist ist, was er schreibt, ist es langsam mühselig dass alle "Flamer" von WoW kommen sollen. Im WAR-Forum gibt es auch genug, die von AION nichts halten. Was du, Norjena, ja wissen solltest. Und in Sachen Hype fangen sehr viele Spieler in der Community wieder an, das Spiel hochzupushen. Du bist doch auch nur hier, weil im WAR-Forum laufend einer von AION rumgeschwärmt hat. Auch die Hypes von WAR oder AoC kamen größtenteils von der Community.

AION kann erst nach dem Release zeigen, ob es was drauf hat. Hier beurteilen jetzt viele die ersten 10 Level. In AoC waren die ersten 20 Level auch top, das erwachen kam anschließend. Ich bin auch auf AION gespannt, wie lange es mich motiviert zum weiterspielen. Bei WAR war die Luft relativ schnell raus. Ich lasse mich einfach überraschen, denn wenn ich mir einrede das es DAS neue ultimative MMO ist, kann ich nur enttäuscht werden.

Was das alles aber nun mit den nächsten WoW-Zahlen zu tun hat, und wie man sich auf so lapidares freuen kann, das muss ich nicht verstehen. Mir ist das sowas von egal, solange ich genügend Mitspieler auf meinem Server habe, das kann von mir aus auch der letzte WoW-Server weltweit sein.


----------



## Kevvulk (23. Juni 2009)

Das mit den WoW Flamern ist einfach so weil die lautesten und aktivsten Flamer bisher zumindest einige WoW Gamer sind. 

Am besten sieht man das wenn man eine News über ein anderes Spiel postet. Viele Kommentare sind dann : "das ist kein wow killer", "spielt wow !", "wow sieht besser aus" und blablabla.

Auch in den anderen Foren wie etwa hier im AION Forum sieht man es ja das einige Leute das Spiel schlechter machen als es ist mit falschen Infos (z.b das es ein Grinder ist usw).

Das es auch vernünftige WoW gamer gibt ist logisch (mein bester freund z.b ist noch immer bei WoW), jedoch sind das die Leute die wirklich gut formulieren und leider am leiser sind als die Flamer.

Gehypt wird das Spiel von den Leuten die es spielen wollen (wobei ich unter hype noch immer verstehe wenn dauernd werbung in zeitschriften und im internet gemacht wird, siehe wow tv werbung).


Wie schon geschrieben, ich selber mag das Spiel und ich behaupte mal das es nicht soviele Gamer wie WoW haben wird. Es wird aber genug haben damit man auf seinen Server Leute findet.


----------



## Maradieter (23. Juni 2009)

Ich habe das auch nie verstanden warum einige meinen "ihr spiel" verteidigen zu müssen wie den heiligen Gral sobald andere darüber berichten das ein neues game im Anmarsch ist was einen guten Eindruck macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da möchte man immer an das gute alte deutsche Sprichwort erinnern: _Jedem das Seine und mir das Meine _

Ich habe den Bericht oben aus ganz neutraler Sicht geschrieben, ein Vergleich zu anderen games kam mir dabei gar nicht in den Sinn.
Aber man kann Aion auch gar nicht mit WoW vergleichen, das Spielkonzept ist ja mit Blick auf das endgame ein völlig anderes. WoW ist als PvE game völlig unerreichbar zur Zeit, das game ist einfach eine Klasse für sich, sonst hätte ich es nicht 2 Jahre+ gespielt. *Mir persönlich* ist es nur langweilig geworden, das ist es für Millionen von Spielern halt noch nicht und das ist auch gut so! Ich suche nur ein anderes Spiel wo das PvP den endcontent bildet, das ist alles. Mein erster Eindruck ist nun der, das Aion das Potential hat dieses Spiel zu werden. Aber muß ich deshalb durch sämtliche Foren ziehen und meine Meinung anderen aufdrängen? Laßt sie einfach flamen und reagiert nicht darauf, ein Feuer dem man die Nahrung entzieht erstickt bekanntlich schnell.


----------



## Nadaria (23. Juni 2009)

Maradieter schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch nie verstanden warum einige meinen "ihr spiel" verteidigen zu müssen wie den heiligen Gral sobald andere darüber berichten das ein neues game im Anmarsch ist was einen guten Eindruck macht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch nach den eindrücken von Aion denke ich auch das WoW das beste Spiel derzeit auf dem Markt ist (wobei blizzard viel kaputt gemacht hat um pvp in das spiel reinzuzwingen). Die komplexität, die Vielfalt der PVE Content ist einfach unerreichbar. 
Trotz allem endet wow im grinden. sei es item grinden indem man eine instanz 600 mal besucht oder sich 3000 embleme farmt. sei es stundenlanges ruffarmen indem man die gleiche quest jeden tag 1 monat lang wiederholt. Es ist im grunde genommen das was die definition mit grinden gut beschreibt. was nicht heißt das es keinen spass macht und das es andere mmos besser machen oder innovativer sind.

doch irgendwann hat man einfach keine lust mehr. da können noch 20 neue instanzen kommen und der lvl cap weitere 10lvl drüber sein. das prinzip ist am schluss immer das gleiche. man geht 100 mal in die neue instanz rein farmt sie ab bis die nächste erscheint die grafik bleibt gleich, der char bleibt gleich, die spielweise bleibt gleich, die community bleibt gleich.

so kann aion noch so viel schlechter als wow sein das wichtigste ist doch es ist neu bietet mal was anderes und es macht spass (das konnte man durch die beta auch gut sehen) und da kann wow nochsoviel bessere und ausgefeiltere technik haben. ob man dann nach 1 jahr wieder in wow reinschaut, dabei bleibt (aion) oder was ganz anderes ausprobiert steht wieder auf einem anderen blatt. fakt ist wow ist einfach derzeit ausgelutscht für viele und man sehnt sich einfach nach was neuem, anderem.

daher verstehe ich die ganze diskussion nicht was nun besser oder schlechter ist denn darum gehts überhaupt gar nicht.


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Juni 2009)

WOW ist net komplex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht mehr... schon lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (23. Juni 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> WOW ist net komplex
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Damals in den alten Zeiten. Als wir noch alle jung und unerfahren war ..

hach, die guten alten zeiten ^^


----------



## Duath (23. Juni 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> *Death-Points (DP)*



DP heißt Divine Power (dt: göttliche Macht), nicht "Death Points" (Todespunkte).


----------



## Kevvulk (23. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> DP heißt Divine Power (dt: göttliche Macht), nicht "Death Points" (Todespunkte).




Aber führt der Skill den man damit einsetzten kann nicht oft zum Tot vom Gegner ? also kann man es ja fast als death points bezeichnen :X


----------



## Norjena (23. Juni 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass es tatsächlich Mist ist, was er schreibt, ist es langsam mühselig dass alle "Flamer" von WoW kommen sollen. Im WAR-Forum gibt es auch genug, die von AION nichts halten. Was du, Norjena, ja wissen solltest. Und in Sachen Hype fangen sehr viele Spieler in der Community wieder an, das Spiel hochzupushen. Du bist doch auch nur hier, weil im WAR-Forum laufend einer von AION rumgeschwärmt hat. Auch die Hypes von WAR oder AoC kamen größtenteils von der Community.
> 
> AION kann erst nach dem Release zeigen, ob es was drauf hat. Hier beurteilen jetzt viele die ersten 10 Level. In AoC waren die ersten 20 Level auch top, das erwachen kam anschließend. Ich bin auch auf AION gespannt, wie lange es mich motiviert zum weiterspielen. Bei WAR war die Luft relativ schnell raus. Ich lasse mich einfach überraschen, denn wenn ich mir einrede das es DAS neue ultimative MMO ist, kann ich nur enttäuscht werden.
> 
> Was das alles aber nun mit den nächsten WoW-Zahlen zu tun hat, und wie man sich auf so lapidares freuen kann, das muss ich nicht verstehen. Mir ist das sowas von egal, solange ich genügend Mitspieler auf meinem Server habe, das kann von mir aus auch der letzte WoW-Server weltweit sein.



Aion wird kaum gehypt das behaupte ich nach wie vor, ich weiß garnicht mehr wie oft ich in den Wow Foren gelesen hab "War is coming" oder "AoC wird sowieso besser". Von Aion hört man eigentlich nur selten etwas (zumindest im WAR Forum waren es nur ein paar einzelne Threads)

 Ich selbst war Aion gegenüber eher abgelehnt, habe mich aber einfach mal damit befasst weil doch einige Leute die wirklich schon spielen damit sehr zufrieden waren und ich das Vorgängerspiel Lineage 2 (mit dem Aion viel Ähnlichkeit hat) kenne.
Wirklich überzeugt das Aion das Top Spiel wird bin ich nicht, aber ich bin sicher das es "gut" wird.

Ob wirklich alle Flamer von Wow kommen wage ich zu bezweifeln, da hast du Recht das Vorurteil war unangebracht. Dennoch gehe ich einfach stark davon aus, ich kann es mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das jemand der wirklich MMOs wie AoC oder WAR spielt ins Aion Forum kommt und dann mit lvl 10 behauptet das Spiel floppt weil es keinen Content hat. (einfach weile beide Spiele selbst Fehler haben, und beide Spiele trotz nicht allzu hoher Spielerzahl alles andere als gefloppt sind). 

Von jemand der Wow spielt aber möglicherweiße mit der Wendung die das Spiel derzeit nicht ganz zufrieden könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen das er/sie in anderen Foren so etwas loslässt, einfach um zu verhindern das seine/ihre "heilige" Wow Welt nicht in Scherben fällt. (was sicherlich nicht der Fall sein wird)


----------



## Sin (23. Juni 2009)

WoW ist ein gutes Spiel, es versucht Casuals bei Laune zu halten, indem Blizzard immer wieder den Content vereinfacht. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist der kommende Patch: Reiten ab 20, Epic Mount ab 40 und fliegen ab 60, und das alles für einen Bruchteil der ehemaligen Kosten. Und genau das ist, was mich dazu bewegt etwas neues zu Spielen. Ich möchte gerne um das kämpfen was ich haben will und nicht an jeder Straßenecke hinterher geschmissen bekommen.

Ich spiele atm verschiedene Spiele nebenbei: WoW, Hdro, Warhammer, Lineage 2. Jedes spiel hat für mich seinen reitz. Wenn ich mal keine Lust mehr auf das öde Pvp in WoW habe, weil irgendein Schurke meinen Schamanen wieder im Stunlock hält und ich 0 Chancen habe, wechsel ich nach Warhammer und spiele mit meinem Erzmagier ein paar scenarien. Und wenn ich keine Lust mehr habe, wechsel ich auf meinen Hüter in Hdro und ergötze mich an der Grafik, baue auf den Feldern Brombeeren an um ein schönes Brombeerbier herzustellen und erfreue mich an der Hilfsbereitschaft der Community indem ich auf lvl 38 lvl 44 Mobs adde und auf eine Gruppe hilfsbereiter Mitspieler zurenne. 
Und wenn ich dann keine Lust mehr habe wechsle ich auf meinen Ranger in L2 und freue mich übers grinden.

Und Aion hat nunmal für mich einen neuen Reiz, es ist für mich eine Mischung aus L2, Hdro und Warhammer (Asiastyle, Grafik, Pvp)


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juni 2009)

Eben wegen den genannten Änderungen ist WoW für mich gestorben. Man kriegt imho alles in den Arsch geschoben. Klar ist es gut alles im Spiel mal gesehen zu haben, aber doch nicht auf Kosten von Herausforderung! Doch jammern nützt nichts, Blizz wird entweder weiterhin alles leichter machen oder es bleibt auf dem Stand. Komplett aufhören werde ich mit WoW eh nicht (Zuviel Geld dafür ausgegeben ;D).


Hat einer die Spielerzahlen von den zzt. führenden MMO´s?


----------



## Sin (23. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Eben wegen den genannten Änderungen ist WoW für mich gestorben. Man kriegt imho alles in den Arsch geschoben. Klar ist es gut alles im Spiel mal gesehen zu haben, aber doch nicht auf Kosten von Herausforderung! Doch jammern nützt nichts, Blizz wird entweder weiterhin alles leichter machen oder es bleibt auf dem Stand. Komplett aufhören werde ich mit WoW eh nicht (Zuviel Geld dafür ausgegeben ;D).
> 
> 
> Hat einer die Spielerzahlen von den zzt. führenden MMO´s?




http://www.mmogchart.com/charts/


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juni 2009)

Dankeschön

Wtf? Runescape und Dofus hat mehr Spieler als HdRo?


----------



## Duath (23. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wtf? Runescape und Dofus hat mehr Spieler als HdRo?


"Last updated on April 9th, 2008"


----------



## Kevvulk (23. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> "Last updated on April 9th, 2008"



Das ist ja nicht mehr so ganz atuell OO


----------



## Tja (23. Juni 2009)

Ncsoft hat doch immer und immer wieder betont, gar nicht mit WoW konkurrieren zu wollen, anders als z.B. das großkotzige Mythic (jeder zweite Satz great & awesome) + Aufstellung eigener Regeln. Hinzu kamen die ganzen "War is coming" Schreier, welche ähnlich schlimm wie die WoW-Fanbois waren. Verglichen dazu ist es doch sehr still um Aion, ich persönlich begrüße das. Habe nicht die geringste Lust, mir irgendwelchen "Denglisch" (wird ja sogar im Forum von den Moderatoren geduldet...), Schwachsinn oder anderen Kindergartenkram im Spiel anzutun.

Durch die ganzen Vereinfachungen bleiben die Störenfriede hoffentlich bei WoW. So eine kindische, unreife, von Rechtschreibungsverweigern überfüllte und auf "Händchen Halten" bedachte Gesellschaft fand ich noch in keinem MMORPG vor. Und jammern nützt bei Blizzard nur etwas, wenn man es auf kindische Abschaumart macht und sich dann auf den "Gelegenheitsspieler" rausredet. Die einzige Sprache, welche Blizzard (vor allem seit Activisionfusion) versteht, ist Konto kündigen. Persönlich gehe ich ohnehin davon aus, dass der Großteil der Mannschaft längst an Diablo 3, Starcraft 2 und dem Projekt Hydra arbeitet.

Age of Conan ist leider eine ganz andere Geschichte. Viele gute Ansätze, aber es wurde das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen und scheinbar nicht, oder erst viel zu spät geliefert. Scheint sich aber zu erholen, wäre dem Spiel zu gönnen. 

Meine Erwartungshaltung bleibt immer die Selbe: anspielen und dann gucken.

Was ich bisher gesehen habe, überzeugt mich und lässt auf viele gute Ansätze für den späteren Bereich hoffen. 

Aion wird seine Spieler finden, sofern die langfristige Finanzierung gesichert ist, ist es mir ohnehin vollkommen egal, wieviele das nun sein werden.


----------



## Sin (23. Juni 2009)

Nunja, was mit einem Mmo passiert das 0 Werbung macht, sieht man ja leider an The Chronicles of Spellborn, kaum Spieler, Serverzusammenlegung, und das alles weil Frogster lieber Runes of Magic gehyped hat statt diesem spiel.


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Juni 2009)

Achja... hab grad das Betavideo geschaut... die Grafik sah aber net so toll aus in Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. Juni 2009)

Zu behaupten das Mythic gesagt hat sie wollen WoW das Genick brechen ist eine absolute Frechheit und Lüge, mehr kann man dazu net sagen.
Es gab mehrer Interviews in denen Jeff und Paul deutlich gesagt haben, dass man einen Erfolg wie WoW wohl nie wieder sehen wird, und sie sehen sich auch nicht als Konkurrenz dazu, da sie eine ganz andre Sparte treffen wie WoW (WoW PvE, WAR PvP).

Was Spieler erzählt haben ist ja wohl absolut egal, nur weil einige gern einen WoW-Killer gehabt hätten. WAR war nie dafür gedacht, und wollte das auch gar nicht.

Und das man natürlich bei seinem Spiel sagt: Great and Awesome, ist ja wohl klar, man muss von seinem eignen Produkt überzeugt sein, sonst kann man den Release auch kippen.


----------



## Norjena (23. Juni 2009)

Es sollte dazu gesagt werden das Wow kein PvE Spiel und auch kein PvP Spiel ist, sondern beides/alles, auf alles wird geachtet, alles wird genutzt, auf alles wird balanced.....


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juni 2009)

Wobei richtiges PvP ja erst reingepatcht wurde. Imho ist WoW im grunde ein PvE Game


----------



## Sin (23. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Es sollte dazu gesagt werden das Wow kein PvE Spiel und auch kein PvP Spiel ist, sondern beides/alles, auf alles wird geachtet, alles wird genutzt, auf alles wird balanced.....



Das ist nunmal etwas was nicht, bzw nur sehr schlecht geht. Man kann keine Klasse im PVP und PVE gleichzeitig Balancen.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juni 2009)

Naja, bei den Schurken hat man sehr erfolgreich den Burst DMG abgeschwächt und gleichzeitig haben sie ihre Stellung im PvE behalten.


----------



## Sin (23. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Naja, bei den Schurken hat man sehr erfolgreich den Burst DMG abgeschwächt und gleichzeitig haben sie ihre Stellung im PvE behalten.



Naja, die Schurken schaffen es immernoch z.B. mich als Healer Schami im Aoe Stun zu halten und zu töten bevor ich irgendwas machen kann. Aber hier gehts ja auch um Aion, nicht um WoW ^^


----------



## Norjena (23. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Das ist nunmal etwas was nicht, bzw nur sehr schlecht geht. Man kann keine Klasse im PVP und PVE gleichzeitig Balancen.



Es geht durchaus, die Klassen werden sich nur immer ähnlicher, einer der Hauptgründe weshalb ich kein Wow mehr spiele.
Wobei es immernoch genug Beispiele gibt in denen es nicht hinhaut.


----------



## Tja (23. Juni 2009)

Aldaric87:

Das Auftreten von Mythic war großkotzig ganz einfach. Ich kenne die Firma seit Dark Age of Camelot und da waren sie noch ganz anders. Natürlich muss jeder Entwickler von dem Produkt überzeugt sein, aber wenn jeder zweite Satz ein "great und/oder awesome" enthält, ist das nicht sehr glaubwürdig. Und dieser Barnett spielte den PR Clown, ohne wirklich sinnhafte Aussagen abzugeben. 

In einem Punkt gebe ich Dir aber Recht, so einen Erfolg wird es ZUM GLÜCK nicht mehr geben, in Zukunft werden sich die Spieler (wie früher) einfach auf viel mehr MMORPGS aufteilen -->kleinere Gesellschaften --> Ende des Einheitsbreis und wieder für jeden was dabei.


ad WoW kein PvE/PvP Spiel:

Steinigt mich, aber ich finde seit der Arena (die Idee an sich war ja nicht schlecht) und der damit verbundenen E-Sport-Schiene ist es ein PvP Spiel geworden. Bestätigt alleine die Tatsache, das ganze Klassen etliche Male zum Zwecke des PvP abgeschwächt wurden. Die einfachste Lösung wäre gewesen, Funktionen NUR im PvP abzuändern, sie jedoch im PvE unangetastet zu lassen. Ich kann nur für die Klasse des Jägers sprechen, aber als der Tierherrschaftsbaum "nutzlos" wurde, gab es einige, welche eben nicht Überleben spielen wollten sprich danach aufhörten. 

Gründe zum aufhören gab es viele:
Blizzard tat nichts mehr für die Veteranen, PvE auf Sparflamme und permanentes Stärken/Schwächen und wenn ich mir die 3.2 Änderungen ansehe, war es die absolut richtige Entscheidung. WoW entwickelt sich immer mehr in Richtung MMOAG (Multi-Massive-Online-Action-Game), MMORPG ist das jedenfalls keines mehr. Wenn ich sowas will, spiele ich Diablo 2 mit ein paar Kumpels ohne monatliche Gebühren und hab wahrscheinlich mehr Spaß & Herausforderung.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja, die Schurken schaffen es immernoch z.B. mich als Healer Schami im Aoe Stun zu halten und zu töten bevor ich irgendwas machen kann. Aber hier gehts ja auch um Aion, nicht um WoW ^^



Das wars aber auch schon. Palas und DKs nuken mich immernoch weg. 
Würden wir wenigstens im PvE die besten sein (In meinem Raid bin ich ja noch, aber sobald eine Klasse mich überholen würde, Zack ich wär draußen)

Ich hoffe NC kriegt die Balance hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (25. Juni 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> WOW ist net komplex
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jap leider, mit wotlk haben se alles kaputt gemacht, hauptgrund is der extrem niedrige schwierigkeitsgrad, und ansonsten sehr viele störende kleinigkeiten, teilweise alles nur hingeklatscht und z.b. igbts auch nirgendswo truhen etc. ...


----------



## Sin (25. Juni 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> jap leider, mit wotlk haben se alles kaputt gemacht, hauptgrund is der extrem niedrige schwierigkeitsgrad, und ansonsten sehr viele störende kleinigkeiten, teilweise alles nur hingeklatscht und z.b. igbts auch nirgendswo truhen etc. ...




So, genug von WoW geredet, hier geht es um Aion ^^

Aus diesem Grund nochmal 2 Bilder aus der Beta:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2009)

Das erste ist n1


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (25. Juni 2009)

auf den 2 bildern kann man ja nomal richtig schön die grafikdetails sehn^^
sieht echt super aus^^


----------



## Sin (28. Juni 2009)

Ups falsche Taste.


----------



## Shinar (29. Juni 2009)

Meine Einschätzung ist (und die hat sich in anderen MMOs immer bewahrheitet), dass Aion drei Monaten nach Release um die 500'000 aktive Spieler in Europa und Nordamerika haben wird.


----------



## Norjena (29. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Meine Einschätzung ist (und die hat sich in anderen MMOs immer bewahrheitet), dass Aion drei Monaten nach Release um die 500'000 aktive Spieler in Europa und Nordamerika haben wird.



Ich rechne mit mehr, wird zwar sicher nicht der "Wow-Killer" aber wird sich, da bin ich sehr sehr zuversichtlich mit einem großen Abstand zu den anderen MMOs auf Platz 2 einreihen.

Die meisten Spieler sind von Spielen wie Warhammer oder AoC weg weil die zu release einfach komplett unfertig waren, Bugs ohne Ende, Qeustlücken, Serverlags, Abstürze oder wie bei WAR 401....etc, bei Aion scheint das alles schon zu laufen, selbst die Balance wird bei uns großteils hinhauen weil das Spiel mindestens mit der Version 1.3 bei uns erscheint.


----------



## Sin (29. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich rechne mit mehr, wird zwar sicher nicht der "Wow-Killer" aber wird sich, da bin ich sehr sehr zuversichtlich mit einem großen Abstand zu den anderen MMOs auf Platz 2 einreihen.
> 
> Die meisten Spieler sind von Spielen wie Warhammer oder AoC weg weil die zu release einfach komplett unfertig waren, Bugs ohne Ende, Qeustlücken, Serverlags, Abstürze oder wie bei WAR 401....etc, bei Aion scheint das alles schon zu laufen, selbst die Balance wird bei uns großteils hinhauen weil das Spiel mindestens mit der Version 1.3 bei uns erscheint.




Naja, aber was ist, wenn beim release in Europa doch nicht alles rund läuft und es bugs gibt? Dann kann man nicht mehr sagen: Ach, frisch released, das ist normal.

Und war btw bei WAR nicht der 404 Fehler?


----------



## Shinar (29. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich rechne mit mehr, wird zwar sicher nicht der "Wow-Killer" aber wird sich, da bin ich sehr sehr zuversichtlich mit einem großen Abstand zu den anderen MMOs auf Platz 2 einreihen.
> 
> Die meisten Spieler sind von Spielen wie Warhammer oder AoC weg weil die zu release einfach komplett unfertig waren, Bugs ohne Ende, Qeustlücken, Serverlags, Abstürze oder wie bei WAR 401....etc, bei Aion scheint das alles schon zu laufen, selbst die Balance wird bei uns großteils hinhauen weil das Spiel mindestens mit der Version 1.3 bei uns erscheint.



Ich dachte mit Version 1.2, 1.3 ist in Korea noch nicht einmal online soviel ich weiss. Die Frage ist einfach, kann Aion alle Rollenspielbedürfnisse erfüllen (PvE, PvP, Crafting, RP etc. -> das "Geheimnis" von WoW)?


----------



## Norjena (29. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja, aber was ist, wenn beim release in Europa doch nicht alles rund läuft und es bugs gibt? Dann kann man nicht mehr sagen: Ach, frisch released, das ist normal.
> 
> Und war btw bei WAR nicht der 404 Fehler?



Kann sein, aber es war schlimm genug.

Aion scheint aber im Gegenteil schon gut zu laufen, man hört ja überall das die Performance etc top ist, bei WAR war das ja nicht der Fall, in der Zwischenzeit mag sich dort sehr viel getan haben, aber von den ehemals über 1Million Spieler sind eben "nur" noch runde 300k übrig, auf die Million dürfte es aufgrund des schlechten Rufs nicht mehr kommen. (auch wenn viele schon besser geworden ist, ein schlechter Ruf bleibt schlecht).

Selbst die Beta Event scheinen ja fast problemslos gelaufen zu sein und dort waren es jede Menge Spieler.

Btw, die könnten ja endlich mal Aion über den Launcher zum runterladen anbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und Amazon soll die Keys verschicken!

@oben, Aion soll im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen neuen Spielen alles bieten, ob alles gut ist wird sich zeigen, aber grade Wow hat für mich kein sinnvolles PvE mehr, das wurde mit Woltk begraben, möglicherweiße buddeln es ja die WARler in den Ländern der Toden wieder aus?

Aion kommt im September, das sind über 2 Monate, bis dahin wird Korea 1.3 sicher haben und wir dürften es auch gleich bekommen.


----------



## jo0 (29. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja, aber was ist, wenn beim release in Europa doch nicht alles rund läuft und es bugs gibt? Dann kann man nicht mehr sagen: Ach, frisch released, das ist normal.




Warum sollte es? Man sieht ja jetzt schon sogar in der Beta mit einer veralteten Version, wie Bugfrei es ist
Meiner Meinung kommt das Spiel um einiges fertiger und Contentreicher auf den Markt als damals WOW zum Release...


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja, aber was ist, wenn beim release in Europa doch nicht alles rund läuft und es bugs gibt? Dann kann man nicht mehr sagen: Ach, frisch released, das ist normal.
> 
> Und war btw bei WAR nicht der 404 Fehler?



Und war dieser Fehler nicht nur bei der Open Beta Anmeldung?

Aber ich denk auch das Aion mehr Spieler anziehen wird wie AoC oder Warhammer, da es mal in eine andere Richtung geht, eine gute Grafik hat und auch sonst interessanter ist.
Und sicherlich gibt es in Aion auch mehr Weibsvolk =D


----------



## Norjena (29. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Und war dieser Fehler nicht nur bei der Open Beta Anmeldung?
> 
> Aber ich denk auch das Aion mehr Spieler anziehen wird wie AoC oder Warhammer, da es mal in eine andere Richtung geht, eine gute Grafik hat und auch sonst interessanter ist.
> Und sicherlich gibt es in Aion auch mehr Weibsvolk =D



1. War auch noch danach, habe meinen WAR account vor ca 4 Monaten erst erstellt und hatte das Problem auch, da man sehr oft davon hört dürfte es damals wenn sehr viele ihre Accounts erstellen sehr schlimm gewesen sein, bei WAR gingen auch lange Zeit die Trial Keys nicht, da gabs jeden Tag viele Threads in denen die Trialacc Erstellung nicht funktioniert hat.

2. Es heißt Frauen, oder Damen! Weibsvolk hört sich.....irgendwie herablassend an?


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> [...]
> 2. Es heißt Frauen, oder Damen! Weibsvolk hört sich.....irgendwie herablassend an?



Sollte es natürlich nicht, war nur auf Das Leben des Brian bezogen.
Sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (29. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Sollte es natürlich nicht, war nur auf Das Leben des Brian bezogen.
> Sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm ahso...der Film is gut btw, hab ich vor Jahren mal gesehn, hab das meiste aber schon wieder vergessen^^.


----------



## Sir-Peter (30. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Sollte es natürlich nicht, war nur auf Das Leben des Brian bezogen.
> Sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


noch einer,der auf Monthy Python Online wartet?
schon mal Steine sammelt,bevor einer hier jehove  zu sagen wagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btt freu mich auf die CB am 2.July


----------



## Sin (30. Juni 2009)

So, am Freitag geht es in die nächste Runde. Hat jemand, der keinen Zugang zur Beta hat, bestimmte Informationswünsche /Bilderwünsche?


----------



## Maradieter (30. Juni 2009)

Da bin ich nun aber froh das ich bereits am Donnerstag wieder ran darf.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> So, am Freitag geht es in die nächste Runde. Hat jemand, der keinen Zugang zur Beta hat, bestimmte Informationswünsche /Bilderwünsche?



würde ja schon gerne ne weibliche elyos beschwörerin ina ktion sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit dem wind geist. vllt bekomme ich ja noch nen beta key, dann kann ich selber testen und bilder machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn jemand en key gewinnt den aber nicht merh braucht (vllt wegen amazon doer so) wäre er dann so lieb und würde ihn mir geben? :3


P.S. kann man eigentlich den weiblichen cahrs untern rock gucken Oo *gerade .hack gelesen*


----------



## Sithrael (30. Juni 2009)

@ Sin

Ich hätte da einen kleinen wunsch. Video oder Screens mir egal ^^ bezüglich des Galdiators. Wenn du wen in action siehst ^^

Und hier auch gleichmal noch ne frage dazu: die geschwindigkeit von schild einhand/ zweihand/ zwei einhänder/ streitkolben etc. variiert ja.

Was meint ihr welche für pvp und pve am besten geeignet sind? mal abgesehen von irgendwelchen boni.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

reintheoretisch würde ich mal sagen pole arme und zweihänder für pve und dual wield für pvp sonst triffst du bestimtm die assa net^^


----------



## Sithrael (30. Juni 2009)

das die pole dinger die zweihänder sind weis ich ja inzwischen, währe nett wenn ihr mir sagen könntet was das andere englische gekramse heist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

dual wield? damit meint man das benutzen von 2 schwertern, lernt der gladi ab level oder mit level 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (30. Juni 2009)

kay danke ^^

naja habe da eben auf nem eher seltnen trailer bezüglich des gladi gesehen wie er mit zwei schwertern kämpft, sah ziemlich nice aus xD


----------



## Skymek (30. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> dual wield? damit meint man das benutzen von 2 schwertern, lernt der gladi ab level oder mit level 20
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2 1Hand Schwerter nehm ich aber stark an oder? ^^


----------



## Sithrael (30. Juni 2009)

das sagte er doch


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juni 2009)

Also diesmal werde ich definitiv einen Scout / Assa zocken, wer sonst Wünsche hat meldet sich und ich stell hier ne Art Tagebuch rein. Werde aber wahrscheinlich nicht auf 25 kommen und nicht die komplette Zeit Ausnutzen. Ist aber nur ein Angebot ;D

@Klunker

Den SM wollte ich mir im nächsten Event zu Herzen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Sithrael

Auch "Die Zwegre" gelesen, huh?^^


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin über alles glücklich was irgetnwie mit sm und gladi zu tun hat :3 

Jap zwei 1hand schwerter 2hand geht nur in wow...hoffe ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (30. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> So, am Freitag geht es in die nächste Runde. Hat jemand, der keinen Zugang zur Beta hat, bestimmte Informationswünsche /Bilderwünsche?



Warum spielst du nicht schon Donnerstag abend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



21 Uhr geht's los. Am Donnerstag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (30. Juni 2009)

@ *LiangZhou

so siehts mal aus xDDD alle vier und vor mir liegt grad das Buch über die Albae ^^

ne art tagebuch währe schon nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Norjena (30. Juni 2009)

Die Zwerge sind gute Bücher, hab ich auch gelesen, bin aber imo wieder komplett dem Star Wars Wahn verfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nimmer lange und ich hab alle deutschen Bücher hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sin (1. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Warum spielst du nicht schon Donnerstag abend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil ich am donnerstag nicht kann, bin auf bday von einer kollegin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nebir0s (1. Juli 2009)

muha Do. gehts wieder los. Werd mir wohl noch nen Priester ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))))

btw. habt ihr schon gelesen über Patch 1.5 ....  Piratenschiff Instanz 
hört sich echt klasse an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. Juli 2009)

nebir0s schrieb:


> muha Do. gehts wieder los. Werd mir wohl noch nen Priester ziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Verlinken will gelernt sein :-P


----------



## nebir0s (1. Juli 2009)

Da haste recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Steht hier im Newsbereich


----------



## Dietrich (1. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Btw, die könnten ja endlich mal Aion über den Launcher zum runterladen anbieten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi. J4i. Die Amazon Keys sind schon seit einigen Tagen raus. Ich hab meinen am 17.6 bekommen. Jedoch war ich mir unsicher ob ich den aktivieren soll. Ich hatte mir 
eigentlich vorgenommen, noch ein paar Tests abzuwarten. Aber nachdem ich hier gelesen hab, muss ich sagen, das ich mein Key für Donnerstag wohl schon aktivieren werde.

MfG


----------



## Sin (1. Juli 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Hi. J4i. Die Amazon Keys sind schon seit einigen Tagen raus. Ich hab meinen am 17.6 bekommen. Jedoch war ich mir unsicher ob ich den aktivieren soll. Ich hatte mir
> eigentlich vorgenommen, noch ein paar Tests abzuwarten. Aber nachdem ich hier gelesen hab, muss ich sagen, das ich mein Key für Donnerstag wohl schon aktivieren werde.
> 
> MfG


Der 17.6 war eine alte Keywelle von Amazon für die Vorbesteller. Heute sollte die nächste rausgehen.


----------



## Skymek (1. Juli 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Hi. J4i. Die Amazon Keys sind schon seit einigen Tagen raus. Ich hab meinen am 17.6 bekommen. Jedoch war ich mir unsicher ob ich den aktivieren soll. Ich hatte mir
> eigentlich vorgenommen, noch ein paar Tests abzuwarten. Aber nachdem ich hier gelesen hab, muss ich sagen, das ich mein Key für Donnerstag wohl schon aktivieren werde.
> 
> MfG



ahaha sry aber, was gibts nochmal bei nem Beta key zu überlegen, der für alle folgenden Beta WEs gültig ist/war (wenn man denn damit ein Acc gemacht hat)? aus dem Grund gibts die schließlich als Vorbesteller....

@Patch 1.5 klingt alles sehr nice und die Artworks sehr wirklich schick aus ^^


Entwickler Team stellt 1.5 Update vor! der genau link.


----------



## Mug1n82 (1. Juli 2009)

hallöle,

habe mal eine frage, weiss jemand ob man die chars weiter spielen kann, oder ob nach jedem event ein reset ist. ich hab nun schon mehrmals angefangen gehabt und nochmal wäre zuviel, falls es nicht geht warte ich auf die open beta phase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

mfg


----------



## Skymek (1. Juli 2009)

Mug1n82 schrieb:


> hallöle,
> 
> habe mal eine frage, weiss jemand ob man die chars weiter spielen kann, oder ob nach jedem event ein reset ist. ich hab nun schon mehrmals angefangen gehabt und nochmal wäre zuviel, falls es nicht geht warte ich auf die open beta phase
> 
> ...



in den Beta WEs kannst du den Char weiter spielen (wäre ja auch bissle unfug, dann wieder in 4 Tagen auf 25 und später auf 35 spielen zu müssen). Zum release allerdings wirds mit großer Sicherheit nen reroll (nennt man das so?) geben und du darfst ganz von Anfang an spielen.


----------



## Mug1n82 (1. Juli 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> in den Beta WEs kannst du den Char weiter spielen (wäre ja auch bissle unfug, dann wieder in 4 Tagen auf 25 und später auf 35 spielen zu müssen). Zum release allerdings wirds mit großer Sicherheit nen reroll (nennt man das so?) geben und du darfst ganz von Anfang an spielen.




ja das sollte klar sein beim release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, danke dir für die info, dann freu ich mich schon aufs we.

mfg


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Juli 2009)

Man muss nicht bei null anfangen? Oh, dann werde ich fürs WE doch meinen Kantor spieln.


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

So um knapp 4:15 hab ich meine Elyos-Gladiatorin auf lvl 10 bekommen und kann jetzt fliegen...^^
Aber ich lass se erstmal jetzt stehen und geh schlafen xD
Hier noch nen paar Bilder wer das als erstes liest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (3. Juli 2009)

Sehr nice, bei mir ist mein Internet gestern um 0 Uhr abgeschmiert und kam dann nimmer rein. Kam nur bis Level 6.

Hab jedenfalls ne Schurkin(später dann Hunter) , Name : "Stanceria" auf Azphael (oder wie der heisst). Falls mich jemand von euch sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (3. Juli 2009)

Was bei dem Spiel einfach nur genial ist sind die Ladezeiten. Char erstellt auf "Spielen" geklickt und max. 1sek später stand ich im Startgebiet.

Achja : habs nun auch mal auf meinem Notebook gespielt.

Core 2 Duo P8400 @2,27GHz
4GB Ram (Aber noch nur 32bit Vista, werden also nur 3 GB genutzt, werde übernächste Woche Vista 64 drauf spielen)
9700GT

Auf höchster Auflösung und alles auf max mit 4xAA läuft es absolut flüssig. Kein ruckler nix.... genial


----------



## Sin (3. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Was bei dem Spiel einfach nur genial ist sind die Ladezeiten. Char erstellt auf "Spielen" geklickt und max. 1sek später stand ich im Startgebiet.
> 
> Achja : habs nun auch mal auf meinem Notebook gespielt.
> 
> ...



Jo, spiel läuft extrem flüssig, selbst wenn 100 leute auf einem Fleck stehen und casten was der manabalken hergibt.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (3. Juli 2009)

Jo das läuft echt Flüssig, das Wünsche ich mir in anderen Games auch :-) Aber naja dafür ist die Grafik auch nicht so Schön nu.

Aber wem der Schwule Style gefällt :-)


----------



## Sin (3. Juli 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Jo das läuft echt Flüssig, das Wünsche ich mir in anderen Games auch :-) Aber naja dafür ist die Grafik auch nicht so Schön nu.
> 
> Aber wem der Schwule Style gefällt :-)



Wieso ist der Style "Schwul"? Oo


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (3. Juli 2009)

Na schau mal genau hin, Jeder Schwule würde bei den Game abgehen wie die sich bewegen und so.. :-)


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Na schau mal genau hin, Jeder Schwule würde bei den Game abgehen wie die sich bewegen und so.. :-)



Haha schon mal aufgefallen, dass so 70% Frauen in dem Spiel rumlaufen? Alle sowas von schwul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (3. Juli 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Na schau mal genau hin, Jeder Schwule würde bei den Game abgehen wie die sich bewegen und so.. :-)



Schonmal nen echten Schwulen gesehen? Die bewegen sich zu 95% nicht anders als jeder Hetero.


----------



## Sin (3. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Schonmal nen echten Schwulen gesehen? Die bewegen sich zu 95% nicht anders als jeder Hetero.



Jetzt hören wir mal alle auf scheisse zu reden, sonst ist der Thread dicht, sinn ist es ja, dass hier leute ihre Betaberichte posten.


----------



## Shintuargar (3. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn die totale Begeisterung ausbleibt, so bin ich positiv überrascht. Performance ist ein Traum, aber auch die Kämpfe machen viel Spaß. Das einzige was mich stört, dass ich erst als Nahkämpfer agieren muss, bevor ich zum Fernkämpfer (Ranger) werden kann. Ansonsten gibt es nichts zu meckern, sehr gutes Spiel bis jetzt. Ich werde beim Release sicher dabei sein und es eine zeitlang neben WoW zocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Auch wenn die totale Begeisterung ausbleibt, so bin ich positiv überrascht. Performance ist ein Traum, aber auch die Kämpfe machen viel Spaß. Das einzige was mich stört, dass ich erst als Nahkämpfer agieren muss, bevor ich zum Fernkämpfer (Ranger) werden kann. Ansonsten gibt es nichts zu meckern, sehr gutes Spiel bis jetzt. Ich werde beim Release sicher dabei sein und es eine zeitlang neben WoW zocken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tjoa, das Problem teile ich ebenfalls, bin auch Ranger...und hab imo noch keine Skills für meinen Bogen, mache also tolle 50-90 Autoshots und gehe dann eben als Melee ran^^. (lvl 10 grade)

Die Steurung und das Spiel allgemein erinnern mich irgendwie an eine Mischung aus Lineage2 und Guild Wars, mit machts Spaß.

Was mir nicht so ganz gefällt ist diese Art "Umrandung" der Charaktere/Npcs, sieht irgendwie nach Plastik aus^^, aber die wirklich gute Performance macht es locker wett, kein Vergleich zu WAR, selbst Wow macht bei mir mit hohen Einstellungen deutlich mehr Probleme. 

Das Spiel hat für mich auch Atmosphäre, was man so bis lvl 10 sagen kann. (wobei ich auch sagen muss an die Wow Atmosphäre in manchen Gebieten wie Schadowmonn Valley, Netherstorm, Dämmerwald, Eschental oder Brachlang kommt es noch nicht ran, aber das hat bisher kaum ein Spiel für mich geschafft) (außer vl Guild Wars Factions>Epic!).


----------



## Shinar (3. Juli 2009)

Kurz gesagt: das entäuschenste MMO, das ich je gespielt habe, ich sehe eigentlich nur Minuspunkte.

-Hässliche Grafik (HD 4870); Bodensturkturen, Monsterdesign (hier mal ein Monster, da mal eines, sieht aus wie hinge...^^)
-Auch noch mit Level 10 sieht jeder Char gleich aus wie seine Klassenkollegen (Rüstungen, Waffen exakt die gleiche)
-Langweilige Klassen (1,2,3,1,2,3-Tasen)
-Langweilige Quests (Töte/Sammle XY only)
-Miserable Dropchance
-Komische, merkwürdige und hässliche Charakteranimationen, besonders das Laufen und Angreifen sehr unrealitisch
-Keine Atmosphäre, langweiliges Startgebiet der Asmodier
-Sound immer exakt das gleiche, besonders wenn man angreift
-Quests geben nur wenige XP, will man den Spieler hier schon ans Grinden gewöhnen?
-Kein Open PvP wie in WoW, keine Spannung und kein PvP (Abyss alleien kanns ja ned sein für ein "PvP-Spiel"
-Keine Truhen wie in GW oder WoW
-gar keine Gruppenquests bis jetzt. MMOs sind ja für Soloplayer geschaffen worden
-hässliches Gruppeninterface
-Schwimmen und Tauchen nicht möglich, leblose Teiche etc.
-Fliegen bringt im PvE absolut nichts ausser kurzer Transport, da hätte ich lieber ein Mount
-lieblose Questtexte, und dafür haben sie so lange an der Loka gefeilt?
-Kein "Ein-Welt-Gefühl", mit Transporter in die Hauptstadt...
-Sehr strukturiert, jeder läuft genau die gleichen Gebiete ab (wie in WAR)
-kein Sammel- oder Entdeckerdrang
-teilweise riesige Downtimes
-schlechter Serverstart ins 3. Betaevent, der Release kann in den nächsten Monaten wohl kaum kommen
-keien Charakterinvidualität (keine Skillbäume, kein TP-System), jede gleiche Klasse macht immer dasselbe (1,2,3,1,2,3-Tasten)
-Im Kampf bewegen lohnt sich überhaupt nicht! Kann mich noch so bewegen und es bringt nichts (ich weiss wie es funktioniert)
-hat hier jemand etwas von der Aion "schalte dein Hirn ab"-Funktion gehört?
-Balance zwischen gewissen Klassen und Mobs stimmt nicht
-keine Truhen wie in GW oder WoW, kein Entdeckungsdrang
-miserables Questlog

Ausserdem habe ich von einem Chinaspieler gehört:
-Ab Lvl 25 gar keine Quests mehr
-Gruppenquests geben nur seeehr wenig XP Beispiel: GQ: 50-200k, ein Mobtöten 18k


----------



## evergrace (3. Juli 2009)

so bin mit meinen gladi lvl 17 ^^
was mir aufgefallen ist dass fast jeder nen zauberer oder assa spielt...
templer habe ich fast gar keine gesehn
bzw. auf lvl 17 drum herum sind voll wenige erst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo0 (3. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: das entäuschenste MMO, das ich je gespielt habe, ich sehe eigentlich nur Minuspunkte.
> 
> -Hässliche Grafik (HD 4870); Bodensturkturen, Monsterdesign (hier mal ein Monster, da mal eines, sieht aus wie hinge...^^)
> -Auch noch mit Level 10 sieht jeder Char gleich aus wie seine Klassenkollegen (Rüstungen, Waffen exakt die gleiche)
> ...



LOL, lächerlich, einfach nur lächerlich, informiere dich mal mehr über das Game, dann verstehst du es vielleicht auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich könnte locker 90% deiner Minuspunkte zu nichte machen, aber das ist mir zu viel Tipparbeit. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zusagen..

Edit: Ich wette zu 100%, dass du asdf bist der auch im betaboard von Aion ist.. Naja, da haben dir schon viele Leute was zu gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://betaboards.aiononline.com/showthread.php?t=7299

Edit2: Er ist es ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1856289


----------



## wowfighter (3. Juli 2009)

lol er sagte keine skillbäume in einem video hab ich aber gehört das es so skillwege gibt..wo man neue atacken freischalten kann


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

Siehe Blau im Qoute MR Troll.



Shinar schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: das entäuschenste MMO, das ich je gespielt habe, ich sehe eigentlich nur Minuspunkte.
> Das heißt Warhammer wo man nichtmal 3 Meter laufen ohne Stecken zu bleiben war besser? (ja ich weiß das sich inzwischen geändert hat.
> 
> -Hässliche Grafik (HD 4870); Bodensturkturen, Monsterdesign (hier mal ein Monster, da mal eines, sieht aus wie hinge...^^)
> ...


----------



## Neptin (3. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: das entäuschenste MMO, das ich je gespielt habe, ich sehe eigentlich nur Minuspunkte.
> 
> -Hässliche Grafik (HD 4870); Bodensturkturen, Monsterdesign (hier mal ein Monster, da mal eines, sieht aus wie hinge...^^)
> -Auch noch mit Level 10 sieht jeder Char gleich aus wie seine Klassenkollegen (Rüstungen, Waffen exakt die gleiche)
> ...



Kein ich leider größtenteils unterschreiben. Am meisten stört mich, wie schon bei Age of Conan oder Warhammer Online, dass einfach keine vollständige Welt vorhanden ist und der Levelprozess schlauchartig durch die einzelnen, wenig offenen Gebiete führt. Ein Spiel, das sich als MMO bezeichnet, schreit für mich persönlich einfach nach dieser. Fliegen, das "große" Feature von Aion, ist lediglich an wenigen Stellen möglich, zudem hat auch diese Möglichkeit seine Faszination schnell verloren. Die Quests, abgesehen von den Cutscene-Aufgaben, sind meist nach dem gleichen Muster gestrickt und vermögen es nicht, den Spieler langfristig zu motivieren. Dass ich in der dritten Woche der Beta keinerlei Anreiz mehr verspüre, meinen Charakter weiterhin zu leveln, ist dabei aber noch das größte Warnsignal für mich. Meine Edition ist abbestellt.


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

@ Neptin, Shinar: Lächerlich xD
@ Neptin: /signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Spiel ist einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

Neptin schrieb:


> Kein ich leider größtenteils unterschreiben. Am meisten stört mich, wie schon bei Age of Conan oder Warhammer Online, dass einfach keine vollständige Welt vorhanden ist und der Levelprozess schlauchartig durch die einzelnen, wenig offenen Gebiete führt. Ein Spiel, das sich als MMO bezeichnet, schreit für mich persönlich einfach nach dieser. Fliegen, das "große" Feature von Aion, ist lediglich an wenigen Stellen möglich, zudem hat auch diese Möglichkeit seine Faszination schnell verloren. Die Quests, abgesehen von den Cutscene-Aufgaben, sind meist nach dem gleichen Muster gestrickt und vermögen es nicht, den Spieler langfristig zu motivieren. Dass ich in der dritten Woche der Beta keinerlei Anreiz mehr verspüre, meinen Charakter weiterhin zu leveln, ist dabei aber noch das größte Warnsignal für mich. Meine Edition ist abbestellt.



Oja, jetzt behauptet ihr alel großartig... Wow hat so eine riesige offenen Welt...

Und was macht ihr wenn ihr twink?

Genau ihr lauft schnurstraks pro lvl Bereich 1-2 Gebiete ab in denen ihr die Qeusts kennt weil ihr schnellstmöglich 80 werden wollt. Und mit 80 seid in den Bgs, der Arena oder großteils in Raids/Instanzen...was nutzt dann diese riesige offenen Welt? 

Nur damit ihr sagen könnt...hey die Welt von Wow ist offenener...?

und grade Warhammer bietet pro Fraktion je 2 Gebiete pro Tier....also da ist genug offen und frei...mekrt ihr eigentlich nicht das ihr euch ständig selbst widersprecht?

Qeust sind zum lvln...da das ist in praktisch jedem MMO so, und in praktisch jedem läuft es nach dem selben Schema ab. Auch euer heißgeliebtes Wow beinhaltet zu 99% Kill oder Laufqeusts....


----------



## evergrace (3. Juli 2009)

das einzige was mich gestört hat ist, dass der krieger bis lvl 10 fast nur def. fähigkeiten bekommen hat, aber dann wenn man nen gladi macht gehts ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmagan (3. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: das entäuschenste MMO, das ich je gespielt habe, ich sehe eigentlich nur Minuspunkte.



Holla, dann könns ja net viele gewesen sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht nicht dein Genre, da geht nämlich noch mehr was das angeht.


----------



## Neptin (3. Juli 2009)

Dumm nur, dass ich weder von WoW spreche, noch aktiv am Blizzard-Spielgeschehen teilnehme. Aber es war mir bewusst, dass sich die Fanboys mit aller Kraft auf meinen Beitrag stürzen werden, auch wenn dies ein Thread ist, der nach persönlichen Beta-"Eindrücken" fragt. Wie typisch die Klientel dabei doch wieder agiert. Lächerlich.

Danke, aber da bleibe ich doch besser bei Herr der Ringe Online, dem atmosphärisch schönsten MMO auf dem Markt.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (3. Juli 2009)

ein paar fragen:

wie ist das PvP spielgefühl? nutzt man viel CC wie beispielsweise in WoW? beispiel: stun, insignie, shadowstep, stun, blink, frostnova wegrenn usw.?
oder mit welchem spiel lässt sich das PvP vergelichen? in einem kommentar zuvor habe ich gelesen das spielgefühl soll dem von lineage 2 ähneln.
Daraufhin habe ich dieses video gefunden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKxkj7H-Fuw
man steht sich gegenüber und drückt die knöpfe?...das sieht leider recht langweilig und anspruchslos aus.

ist es eine große offene welt ohne ladezeiten (ähnlich WoW) oder instanzierte gebiete?

danke im vorraus für klare antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg magaroth


----------



## Randor2 (3. Juli 2009)

@Neptin
Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten, und wenn dir das Spiel nicht gefällt solltest dus auch nicht spielen, vollkommen richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dem es gefällt der solls spielen ganz einfach.

Eindrücke von anderen sind gut und schön, aber es geht halt nichts über eigene Erfahrung.


----------



## jo0 (3. Juli 2009)

Neptin schrieb:


> Dumm nur, dass ich weder von WoW spreche, noch aktiv am Blizzard-Spielgeschehen teilnehme. Aber es war mir bewusst, dass sich die Fanboys mit aller Kraft auf meinen Beitrag stürzen werden, auch wenn dies ein Thread ist, der nach persönlichen Beta-"Eindrücken" fragt. Wie typisch die Klientel dabei doch wieder agiert. Lächerlich.
> 
> Danke, aber da bleibe ich doch besser bei Herr der Ringe Online, dem atmosphärisch schönsten MMO auf dem Markt.



Naja, jeder hat halt seine Meinung, aber zu meinen, dass du das so unterschreiben kannst, ist nicht gerechtfertigt.
Alleine weil viele Minuspunkte einfach gar nicht so stimmen. Und das hat nichts mit persönlicher Empfindung zu tun, das schlicht und einfach Lügen..
Oder lächerliche Minuspunkte, die keinen bestand haben, ein gutes Beispiel ist: "-schlechter Serverstart ins 3. Betaevent, der Release kann in den nächsten Monaten wohl kaum kommen" Oder das PVP schlecht reden, er hat nicht mal gespielt, es ist halt anders umgesetzt.. Und von vornherein zu meinen, dass es deswegen schlecht ist.. Naja.. Es gibt es Portale womint man zur anderen Fraktion kommt, usw.. Aber ich will da drauf nicht zu weit eingehen, sonst schreib ich hier nen Roman..
Zudem bis LVL 10, da hat man ja nur das Startgebiet gesehen. Ihr wisst doch gar nicht was später noch auf euch zu kommt.
Lest euch Norjena's antworten dazu durch..


----------



## Sithrael (3. Juli 2009)

bin grad lvl 8 kurz vor lvl 9 und muss solche säcke von ner plantage holen ... dumm nur das ich die nicht holen kann. wenn ich drauf klicke passiert nichts =(


----------



## Neptin (3. Juli 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> @Neptin
> Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten, und wenn dir das Spiel nicht gefällt solltest dus auch nicht spielen, vollkommen richtig
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, ganz deiner Meinung. Es scheint also doch noch vernünftige User zu geben.

Aion wird sicher ein großer Erfolg und viele Freunde finden, scheint nach den Beta-Erfahrung aber einfach nicht meins.

An jo0: Genau deshalb habe ich auch geschrieben, ich stimme "größtenteils" mit seinen Punkten überein, gewiss nicht mit allen.


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> wie ist das PvP spielgefühl? nutzt man viel CC wie beispielsweise in WoW? beispiel: stun, insignie, shadowstep, stun, blink, frostnova wegrenn usw.?
> oder mit welchem spiel lässt sich das PvP vergelichen? in einem kommentar zuvor habe ich gelesen das spielgefühl soll dem von lineage 2 ähneln.



Da musst du die Chinaspieler fragen, in der Beta dies WE gehts nur bis lvl 20, und in das PvE Gebiet "Der Abgrund" kommt man erst mit 25, kann sein das sie vl am Montag oder so das Gebiet auch so öffnen, aber imo ist da niemand.

Da musst warscheinlich das nächste Event abwarten in dem es bis lvl 25 geht.

Und ja die Welt ist offen, PS ich fand in Lineage2 das PvP nicht anspruchslos.

@oben, klickst du vl zu schnell drauf? Das dauert bis der Sammelbalken anrspringt..oder musst du ganz sicher die Säcke hohlen? Hatte gestern ne ähnliche Qeust da musst ich die Mobs kloppen für die Säche und danach die Dinger einsammeln.


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> ein paar fragen:
> 
> wie ist das PvP spielgefühl? nutzt man viel CC wie beispielsweise in WoW? beispiel: stun, insignie, shadowstep, stun, blink, frostnova wegrenn usw.?



Hehe was für ne Klasse spielts du? Schurkenmage? xD
Hm ja von dem PvP kann ich auch noch nicht allzu viel berichten. Hab bisher nen paar Duelle gemacht, da war vom CC net viel zu sehen aber Duelle mit lvl 10 in WoW is ja auch nix spannendes^^


----------



## SARodiRIEL (3. Juli 2009)

Ich bin positiv überrascht von Aion! Ich dachte zuerst: viel zu Manga-lastig, sicher ein "Grinder", die typischen Asia-Vorurteile eben.
Aber jetzt wo ich es mal selbst gespielt habe muss ich das zurück nehmen. Das Char-Menü bietet genug Einstellungen um auch Charactere fernab jedes Manga-Designs zu bauen. Das Spiel hat einen guten Flow und ein schnelles Kampfsystem, auch der Ansporn schnell noch die nächste Quest zu machen ist da.
Die Questtexte sind Interessant und teils lustig geschrieben. Die Grafik ist (besonders bei den Characteren) sehr detailiert, und die Engine läuft auch mit höchsten Einstellungen flüssig (Klone sind mir übrigens noch keine begegnet).

Mehr kann ich von meiner Seite aus noch nicht sagen, denn meine Sorceress ist erst knapp lvl 11. Bin aber schon gespannt wie es weitergeht...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (3. Juli 2009)

KingDCB schrieb:


> Hehe was für ne Klasse spielts du? Schurkenmage? xD
> Hm ja von dem PvP kann ich auch noch nicht allzu viel berichten. Hab bisher nen paar Duelle gemacht, da war vom CC net viel zu sehen aber Duelle mit lvl 10 in WoW is ja auch nix spannendes^^



hab nen lvl 80 schurken, schamanen mage und todesritter gehabt... zum glück aufgehört jetzt!
Stimmt wohl, schaded as darüber so wenig bekannt ist...weil ich bin echt drauf und dran mir das spiel vorzubesttelen nur leider weiß ich nicht wie sich das "gameplay anfühlt"....würds so gern ma testen und dann übern kauf entscheiden x.x...

* mich würde ein ausführlicher bericht von einem jahrelangen WoW spieler, der sich nun mit aion befasst hat, sehr sehr intressieren! Vllt. auch ein kleiner "vergleichs bericht oder ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

mfg,
magaroth


----------



## Duath (3. Juli 2009)

Neptin schrieb:


> Dumm nur, dass ich weder von WoW spreche, noch aktiv am Blizzard-Spielgeschehen teilnehme. Aber es war mir bewusst, dass sich die Fanboys mit aller Kraft auf meinen Beitrag stürzen werden, auch wenn dies ein Thread ist, der nach persönlichen Beta-"Eindrücken" fragt. Wie typisch die Klientel dabei doch wieder agiert. Lächerlich.


Das Problem ist, dass du Falschinformationen "unterschrieben" hast, die nichts mit persönlichen Eindrücken zu tun haben.

Das ist so als würde jemand sagen, HdRO ist scheiße weil man auf level 10 andauernd von Monsterspielern gegankt wird, es überhaupt keine Einführung in das Spiel gibt und die RP-Elemente viel zu kurz kommen und ich sage "das kann ich so unterschreiben".


----------



## Manisan (3. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: das entäuschenste MMO, das ich je gespielt habe, ich sehe eigentlich nur Minuspunkte.
> 
> -Hässliche Grafik (HD 4870); Bodensturkturen, Monsterdesign (hier mal ein Monster, da mal eines, sieht aus wie hinge...^^)
> -Auch noch mit Level 10 sieht jeder Char gleich aus wie seine Klassenkollegen (Rüstungen, Waffen exakt die gleiche)
> ...






Rofl, echt zum lachen.
Wie weit hab wir den gespielt, bis Level 15 ? 
Warum glauben soviel, nur weil sie jetzt Beta gespielt haben, das ganze Game zu kennen, hallo, das is doch gerade erst mal der Anfang !!

Du musst es ja nicht spielen !!!!!
Mich wunderts immer wieder, kein Interesse am Game aber einen halben Roman schreiben, das würd mir dann doch echt am Arsch vorbei gehen, wenns mir nicht gefallen würde.

Dies ist nicht so wie in Wow, das ist nicht so wie in Wow, jenes ist nicht so wie in Wow............
wtf, das ist auch nicht WOW, dann bleib doch dabei.

Am liebsten würd ich zu allen was antworten, hab aber ist mir echt zu mühselig, aber am geilsten find ich :
-Sound immer exakt das gleiche, besonders wenn man angreift

Sound kann man deaktivieren !!! Und bei Wow haste ne Jukebox am Start oda wie.....


----------



## Sin (3. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> * mich würde ein ausführlicher bericht von einem jahrelangen WoW spieler, der sich nun mit aion befasst hat, sehr sehr intressieren! Vllt. auch ein kleiner "vergleichs bericht oder ähnliches
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich find vergleiche sollte man nicht großartig ziehen, es sei denn man bleibt subjektiv, ansonsten bietet es nur nährstoff für "Fanbois" und geflame.


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

Wow ist ja anscheinend bei weitem nicht perfekt, sonst würden sie net schon wieder über das kommende T9 heulen....pro Rüstungsklasse 1 Skin xD...wie war das nochmal mit Aion=Clonewars?


----------



## jo0 (3. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wow ist ja anscheinend bei weitem nicht perfekt, sonst würden sie net schon wieder über das kommende T9 heulen....pro Rüstungsklasse 1 Skin xD...wie war das nochmal mit Aion=Clonewars?



Das Spiel wird langsam aber sicher aussterben.. Ich kann mir gut denken, dass über 3/4 der Mitarbeiter, die für wow zuständig waren, jetzt an Blizzards neuen noch unbekannten MMO arbeiten, der kleine Rest arbeitet noch an WoW...


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

public class Flamewar
{
    public static void main(String args[])
    {
Flamewar set on;
}
}


----------



## Virthu (3. Juli 2009)

hier wird ja mit viel unsinn um sich geschmissen, als ob es keine seiten mit ausführlichen infos von den spielern aus korea und china gäbe. entweder sinds allesamt bezahlte blizzard mitarbeiter oder tatsächlich leicht eingeschränkte leute, die sich jede menge unsinn ausdenken.

*da hier der wunsch nach einem objektiven bericht geäussert wurde, wäre ich bereit, soweit es geht, objektive eindrücke zu schildern, sofern jemand die fragen stellt. einen bericht werde ich nicht schreiben, da keine lust.*

kurz zu meinen allgemeinen erfahrungen mit aion und wow:

ich habe auf den chinesischen servern 3 charaktere über level 20 gebracht, höchster war 28er spiritmaster. die beiden anderen waren 25er ranger und 21er gladi. mit dem spiritmaster konnte ich ich etwas duellerfahrung sammeln, pvp erfahrung im abyss und festungsbelagerung, pvp über rifts(portale ins gegnerische gebiet), crafting, stigmas und generell halt etwas mehr vom spiel sehen, als der durchschnittliche "ich habe jetzt level 10 erreicht und weiss ALLES über das spiel und es ist sooooo SCHEISSE"-trottel. ausserdem verfolge ich aionsource-foren, um am laufenden zu bleiben.

wow habe ich mit 2-3 kurzen pausen von der eu closed beta bis zur wotlk beta gespielt und habe dann mit level 76 in der beta mit wow im allgemeinen schluss gemacht, weil mir der extreme fokus auf pve und arena nicht gefiel und ich das wotlk-questen langsam richtig leid hatte. vom balancing problemen und aus meiner sicht unglücklichen design-entscheidungen - ja, schon in der beta waren paladine nicht lustig und krieger wurden mit geradezu verachtenswerter phantasielosigkeit behandelt - ganz zu schweigen. wow halte ich dennoch für ein sehr gutes und handwerklich hochwertiges produkt.

ich will also nicht behaupten, dass ich von aion alles weiss, aber falls wer interesse hat, kann er gerne fragen stellen, ohne fanboy-gehabe meinerseits fürchten zu müssen.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (3. Juli 2009)

Naja ganz so schlecht ist Aion ja nicht wie manche sagen hier, Aber mir ist aufgefallen ich hab mich eingeloggt, Kurz umgesehen und dann zu mir gesagt das wie jeder andere Rotz :-) Wobei ich erlich sagen muss ich hatte bei WoW, Aoc , und WAR ein anderes Gefühl, mehr so eingeloggt mich umgeschaut und richtig bock gehabt was zu machen im Game, Liegt auch teils daran das mir die Chars bei Aion garnicht gefallen, Sehen mir ehrlich gesagt zu Scheiße aus, Und wenn mir die Chars nicht gefallen dann wird der Rest mir auch nicht gefallen,


Da ich ja Monatelang mit diesen Erstellenden Charakter mich Identifizieren muss, 

Und paar andere Sachen die ich doof finde :-)


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> ich habe auf den chinesischen servern 3 charaktere über level 20 gebracht, höchster war 28er spiritmaster. die beiden anderen waren 25er ranger



Dann weißt du zufällig wo es die Skillbücher für die Rangerskills "Snipe" und "Rentangling Shot" Shot gibt? Weder beim Lehrer noch im Ah gibt es sie, laut der Skillliste unter K sollte der Skill ab lvl 10 verfügbar sein...besitze imo keinen einzigen Bogenskill.


----------



## Virthu (3. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Dann weißt du zufällig wo es die Skillbücher für die Rangerskills "Snipe" und "Rentangling Shot" Shot gibt? Weder beim Lehrer noch im Ah gibt es sie, laut der Skillliste unter K sollte der Skill ab lvl 10 verfügbar sein...besitze imo keinen einzigen Bogenskill.



beim lehrer gibt es im oberen bereich des verkaufsfensters 2 buttons, mit denen man zwischen skillbüchern für ranger und den assi schalten kann. du musst nur auf den richtigen button klicken. ab level 25 kauft man die skillbücher dann im hauptgebäude der stadt, wo der stigmameister und auch die pvp händler sind.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (3. Juli 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Naja ganz so schlecht ist Aion ja nicht wie manche sagen hier, Aber mir ist aufgefallen ich hab mich eingeloggt, Kurz umgesehen und dann zu mir gesagt das wie jeder andere Rotz :-) Wobei ich erlich sagen muss ich hatte bei WoW, Aoc , und WAR ein anderes Gefühl, mehr so eingeloggt mich umgeschaut und richtig bock gehabt was zu machen im Game, Liegt auch teils daran das mir die Chars bei Aion garnicht gefallen, Sehen mir ehrlich gesagt zu Scheiße aus, Und wenn mir die Chars nicht gefallen dann wird der Rest mir auch nicht gefallen,
> 
> 
> Da ich ja Monatelang mit diesen Erstellenden Charakter mich Identifizieren muss,
> ...


 

hab kein wort verstanden, nochmal in deutsch bitte....


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> hab kein wort verstanden, nochmal in deutsch bitte....



Er denkt wenn er Ingame hässlich ist, hat ihn keiner mehr lieb bzw kann er sich selbst nicht mehr mögen.
Kurz zusammen gefasst xD


----------



## evergrace (3. Juli 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Naja ganz so schlecht ist Aion ja nicht wie manche sagen hier, Aber mir ist aufgefallen ich hab mich eingeloggt, Kurz umgesehen und dann zu mir gesagt das wie jeder andere Rotz :-) Wobei ich erlich sagen muss ich hatte bei WoW, Aoc , und WAR ein anderes Gefühl, mehr so eingeloggt mich umgeschaut und richtig bock gehabt was zu machen im Game, Liegt auch teils daran das mir die Chars bei Aion garnicht gefallen, Sehen mir ehrlich gesagt zu Scheiße aus, Und wenn mir die Chars nicht gefallen dann wird der Rest mir auch nicht gefallen,
> 
> 
> Da ich ja Monatelang mit diesen Erstellenden Charakter mich Identifizieren muss,
> ...


ich glaube mal das liegt alles nur an dir, bzw. wenn ich mir deinen Text so lese, denke ich da sitztn 12 jähriges kind vorm pc, was von nichts ne Ahnung hat.


----------



## Ferethor (3. Juli 2009)

Beta-Eindrücke: Auf meinem Blog!

Um es nochmla kurz auszudrücken: Ich werd es spielen, wenn die Spielerzahl nicht rapide sinkt am Release.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juli 2009)

So, jetzt kommt wie versprochen mein Tagebuch. Werde heut abend weiterspielen und dann morgen etwas nachliefern.




Mein Chrakter beginnt auf Level 7, da ich schon letztes Mal die Kriegerin angefangen habe. Das Leveln als Krieger ist bis Level 7 sehr eintönig, man hat drei Skills ( Einen Debuff und einen Chain-Angriff) Ab Level 7 bekommt man den Shout, einen Buff und Schild. Es ist recht einfach zu leveln da man viel aushält und viel Schaden macht. Doch was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das man sehr von Heiltränken abhängig ist. Der Priest kann sich jederzeizt heilen und hat trotz dessen (Krieger braucht bis Level 10 kein Mana) weniger Downtimes. Ab Level 10 und nach der eindrucksvollen Flügel-Quest hat man dann einen AoE, was die Kämpfe aber nicht abwechslungsreicher gestaltet. Man spielt halt noch nen zusätzlichen Skill ein, sonst läufts nach dem selben Schema ab. Aber jetzt erstmal paar Bilder:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier beim questen mit einem anderen Krieger der aber leider nicht sehr gesprächig war. Mir ist aufgfallen das man eigentlich keine Quest weglassen kann/sollte da man nach Erledigung der Kampagnen-Q Level 9 sein muss um die Flügel-Q starten zu können.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man bloß ein Gebiet, ich fande es sehr schön und detailreich. Die Quest waren an sich alle gleich, töte dies, sammle das. Nichts besonderes halt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist besagte Flügelquest, nach der Erledigung (die mit tollen Videos untermalt ist) kommt man in die Stadt und wird Gladiator bzw Templer (Mit noch mehr Videos ;D)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sah ich dann aus, mit frischer Waffe und schicken Flügeln. Die Kleidung habe ich übrigens durch die Kampagnen-Qs im Startgebiet bekommen. Das Bild ist im nächsten Levelgebiet aufgenommen, da man in der Stadt Sanctum (Wunderschön übrigens!) nicht fliegen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sieht das nächste Gebiet aus (zumindestens um die Anfangssiedlung herum). Man sieht das ich von Quest überschüttet werde, von Asiagrinder Einflüssen keine Spur. Auch wird hier sehr gut deutlich wie wenige Skills ich habe, der Kampf ist zzt. noch echt eintönig. 


*Fazit:* Habe dies alles ja schonmal durchgemacht, aber auf Asmo Seite. Und ich muss sagen das er dort besser gestaltet war, sowohl von den Gebieten wie von den Quests. Aber hierbei hat jeder ja seine eigene Meinung, ich werde trotzdem Elyos spielen und außerdem sinds ja erst die ersten 10 level.



Okay, mal sehen welches Level ich heute Abend erreiche, der nächste Eintrag kommt dann morgen.

Mfg, Liang


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> beim lehrer gibt es im oberen bereich des verkaufsfensters 2 buttons, mit denen man zwischen skillbüchern für ranger und den assi schalten kann. du musst nur auf den richtigen button klicken. ab level 25 kauft man die skillbücher dann im hauptgebäude der stadt, wo der stigmameister und auch die pvp händler sind.



Das weiß ich, da gabs nichts für Ranger (außer dem bekannten), war bei dem Trainer im Sanctuum, in Veratos oder wie das Gebiet heißt habe ich bisher auch keinen Lehrer gefunden, weder in der Festung, noch im nächsten Dorf.


----------



## Virthu (3. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das weiß ich, da gabs nichts für Ranger (außer dem bekannten), war bei dem Trainer im Sanctuum, in Veratos oder wie das Gebiet heißt habe ich bisher auch keinen Lehrer gefunden, weder in der Festung, noch im nächsten Dorf.


die skills sollte es eigentlich nur in sactum zu kaufen geben. da stehen im übrigen 4 trainer für jede klassengattung. ich hoffe, dass du auch den richtigen(scout master imo) angesprochen hast - den gleichen, von dem du deinen questbogen bekommst, - auch wenn es jetzt etwas blöd klingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> die skills sollte es eigentlich nur in sactum zu kaufen geben. da stehen im übrigen 4 trainer für jede klassengattung. ich hoffe, dass du auch den richtigen(scout master imo) angesprochen hast - den gleichen, von dem du deinen questbogen bekommst, - auch wenn es jetzt etwas blöd klingt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich, wäre es so offentsichtlich würde ich nicht fragen, Aion ist bei weitem nicht mein ersten MMO.....

Sind die Skills vl Bücher die dropen? Im Aionamory steht dazu nichts.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (3. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> So, jetzt kommt wie versprochen mein Tagebuch. Werde heut abend weiterspielen und dann morgen etwas nachliefern.
> --
> [woltle nit alles zitieren]
> --
> ...




danke dir dafür!....ein paar fragen:

sind das die besten grafik einstellungen? also alles auf high?
wie spielst du aion aktuell? hast du nen beta code gekauft oder wie läuft des?^^


----------



## Virthu (3. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Natürlich, wäre es so offentsichtlich würde ich nicht fragen, Aion ist bei weitem nicht mein ersten MMO.....
> 
> Sind die Skills vl Bücher die dropen? Im Aionamory steht dazu nichts.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr kann ich für dich nicht tun.


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

Hab im Moment wieder aufgehört zu spielen (will eh nicht viel weiterspielen sonst ist die Spannung beim Release weg^^).
Hauptsächlich flieg ich aber im Moment nicht mehr rum, weil es bei mir tierisch laggt. Es ist kein ruckeln sondern der Char wird immer wieder auf eine vorherige Position zurückgesetzt.

Heute Morgen wars laggfrei (klar, alle auf der Arbeit)
Aber auch gestern Abend hats so gelaggt. Normal für einen Beta-Server würde ich eigentlich sagen (wenn auch störend)
Laggs bei euch auch? Bzw. meint ihr das bleibt so bis Montag?


----------



## Sin (3. Juli 2009)

KingDCB schrieb:


> Hab im Moment wieder aufgehört zu spielen (will eh nicht viel weiterspielen sonst ist die Spannung beim Release weg^^).
> Hauptsächlich flieg ich aber im Moment nicht mehr rum, weil es bei mir tierisch laggt. Es ist kein ruckeln sondern der Char wird immer wieder auf eine vorherige Position zurückgesetzt.
> 
> Heute Morgen wars laggfrei (klar, alle auf der Arbeit)
> ...



Hmm ne, bei mir laggts nicht die Bohne, geht alles super.


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm ne, bei mir laggts nicht die Bohne, geht alles super.



Darf ich fragen welchen Server und auch welche Seite du spielst?
Ich bin auf diesem Azsphael oder wie der heißt und auf Elyos Seite. Bei mir und auch bei meinem Bruder laggs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (3. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube Shinar kann man getrost ignorieren. Das isn WoW Fanboy wie er leibt und lebt. Der hat schon zur WAR Beta das Spiel in Grund und Boden geflamed.

Paar punkte seiner Aufzählung sind an lächerlichkeit schon gar nicht mehr zu unterbieten wie z.b. der mit der Quest XP .... da dachte ich nur "Oh mein Gott, am besten kriegt man direkt nen Char auf max Level oder wie in WoW, wo man in 24 Stunden auf Level 70 levelt....."
Das sagt eigentlich auch schon alles über den Spieler selber aus, wer sowas verlangt. "Spiel genießen ? Nee will ich nicht, ich will Epixx und alle wegroxxorn und das möglichst schnell...."

Wenn ich dran denke, das mein erster Char in Daoc 10 Monate gebraucht hat um Max Level zu erreichen....


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

Kann sich niemand zu den Lags äußern? Ich empfinde das so langsam als sehr störend. Hat das niemand sonst?


----------



## arenasturm (3. Juli 2009)

habe ab und zu laggs, aber auch nur in den gebieten wo viele spieler rumrennen, village .... ansonsten läufts gut


----------



## Sir-Peter (3. Juli 2009)

KingDCB schrieb:


> Kann sich niemand zu den Lags äußern? Ich empfinde das so langsam als sehr störend. Hat das niemand sonst?


nachdem ich gestern von 21-23 uhr gewartet hab,bis man endlich einloggen konnte,hab ich bis heut morgen um 4 und heut von 12-19 uhr komplett LAG-frei spielen können(aufm gleichen server wie du und gleiche fraktion
ich war echt erstaunt,wie toll die den Ansturm geregelt bekommen haben


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> danke dir dafür!....ein paar fragen:
> 
> sind das die besten grafik einstellungen? also alles auf high?
> wie spielst du aion aktuell? hast du nen beta code gekauft oder wie läuft des?^^



Hab nen Pre-order gekauft und ich denke das alles aug High ist, ja


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

KingDCB schrieb:


> Kann sich niemand zu den Lags äußern? Ich empfinde das so langsam als sehr störend. Hat das niemand sonst?



Ich habe eher wenig Lags, außer ich wechsle bei einem Mob vom Bogen auf die Dolche..sobald ich dann versuche hinter den Mob zu kommen, zum meucheln stehe ich ein paar Meter weiter weg...ist fast jedes Mal leider.+

Spiele auch auf Azphael die Elyos.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (3. Juli 2009)

KingDCB schrieb:


> Kann sich niemand zu den Lags äußern? Ich empfinde das so langsam als sehr störend. Hat das niemand sonst?



Spiele auf Ariel und habe keine lags.


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

Hmmm -.-...
Bin also der einzige bei dem es laggt...klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man musste aber nichts iwie einstellen von wegen Portfreigabe oder so etwas oder hab ich was verpennt?^^


----------



## Sin (3. Juli 2009)

KingDCB schrieb:


> Hmmm -.-...
> Bin also der einzige bei dem es laggt...klasse
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, also ich spiel komplett ohne Portfreigabe auf meiner Fritzbox. Vielleicht liegt es ja an deinem System.


----------



## Ciclon (3. Juli 2009)

kann auch nicht über lags klagen im moent ^^

btw: Virthu dein char ist dir echt gut gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. Juli 2009)

Also ich muss sagen je länger ich Aion spiele desto mehr Spaß macht es mir, hab bisher viel neues und interessantes entdecken können und gerade eben erst herausgefundne für was diese Kraftsplitter(Power Shards) da sind, machen ja wahnsinnig viel Dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis Lvl10 will ich meine Scout noch spielen,damit ich noch fliegen kann und danach kommt meine Abschlusswertung


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen je länger ich Aion spiele desto mehr Spaß macht es mir, hab bisher viel neues und interessantes entdecken können und gerade eben erst herausgefundne für was diese Kraftsplitter(Power Shards) da sind, machen ja wahnsinnig viel Dmg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie kann man die nutzen? Kommen mir vor wie Soul/Spiritshots aus Lineage 2, aber lassen sich nicht so einsetzen wie da. (wenn ich sie in den Slot im Chamenu stopfe werden sie nicht verbraucht.)


----------



## Rethelion (3. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wie kann man die nutzen? Kommen mir vor wie Soul/Spiritshots aus Lineage 2, aber lassen sich nicht so einsetzen wie da. (wenn ich sie in den Slot im Chamenu stopfe werden sie nicht verbraucht.)



Mit der Taste B aktivierst du sie und dann werden sie bei jedem Schlag verbraucht, dachte auch erst das wäre ein passiver Effekt

Gegenfrage: Wie aktiviere ich diesen Shop wo ich anderen Spieler Sachen zum Verkauf anbieten kann?


----------



## Shintuargar (3. Juli 2009)

@Norjena

Also ich bin mittlerweile Level 11 mit meinem Ranger, und ich hab die von dir angesprochenen Fähigkeiten ganz normal beim Lehrer erwerben können. Befinden sich auf Seite 2 (sind ja insgesamt 5).

Ansonsten hat mein Vorposter in Sachen Shards schon alles gesagt, mit "B" kannst du sie zuschalten und dann werden sie verbraucht.


----------



## Sin (3. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Mit der Taste B aktivierst du sie und dann werden sie bei jedem Schlag verbraucht, dachte auch erst das wäre ein passiver Effekt
> 
> Gegenfrage: Wie aktiviere ich diesen Shop wo ich anderen Spieler Sachen zum Verkauf anbieten kann?



Aber vorher muss man die ausrüsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (3. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wie aktiviere ich diesen Shop wo ich anderen Spieler Sachen zum Verkauf anbieten kann?


das müsste die taste "y" sein. und wenn nicht, kannst du diese funktion in den tasten-optionen nach belieben belegen.


----------



## arenasturm (3. Juli 2009)

ui...jetzt laggts... auf beiden servern...vorhin lief alles ruckelfrei und supi...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nunja betaserver ^^


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> ui...jetzt laggts... auf beiden servern...vorhin lief alles ruckelfrei und supi...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe bei mir laggs nicht mehr^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Versuch mal deinen PC neuzustarten hat bei mir geklappt. Hab den Verdacht dass dieses "laggen" vllt mit dem Ram zutun hat.

Ich hab eben nen bisschen PVP gemacht: Also Duelle, aber immerhin. Und es macht RICHTIG Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Das coole ist, dass wenn man richtig läuft sogar gegen 1-2 lvl höhere Charrs gewinnen kann. Das PVP-System ist richtig cool^^ Aber auf den Abyss wart ich glaub ich trotzdem bis zum Release sonst ist die Vorfreude weg und die Trauer zu groß so nen Highlvl-Charr zu verlieren. xD


----------



## arenasturm (3. Juli 2009)

hm ok bis gleich ^^ ich start mal neu ...


----------



## Tascalmon (3. Juli 2009)

nabend zusammen,

hier mal kurz meine ersten Eindrücke:

Habe heute endlich (nachdem ich das Spiel gestern stundenlang gesaugt habe...) das Spiel antesten können und mir sogleich nen Krieger auf Seiten der Elyos erstellt.
Nach 5min Rumgebastel an dem Kerl (fantastischer Editor) startete ich und nach geschätzten 5sek (5sek!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) befand ich mich dann auch in der Welt von Aion.

Die ersten 9 Lvl von Aion haben mir ne Menge Spaß bereitet,der Style der Charaktere hat mich überraschenderweise sehr angesprochen, die Moves beim Kämpfen sehen ziemlich cool aus (jedenfalls beim Krieger,bei den anderen hab ich jetzt nicht so drauf geachtet,sehen aber,meiner Meinung nach, definitiv nicht so fetzig aus wie bei meinem Warrior 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und man sieht vielen Charakteren den Asiastyle glücklicherweise nicht an.

Quests gibts auch genug, aber bitte denkt nicht, die gibts im Überfluss, man sollte schon darauf achten so viele wie möglich zu machen,da man später sonst evtl. grinden muss. Die Quests sind unterteilt in Kampagnenquests und Standardquests. Die Kampagnenquests sind in jedem Fall zu erledigen, da man ohne sie nicht das Startgebiet verlassen kann! Die Questbelohnungen sind so mittel bis geht so, die ersten 9 Lvl war für mich soweit ich mich erinnern kann nichts Besonderes dabei, nur Futter und Geld und ab und zu auch mal ein Rüstungsteil, welches aber spätestens ab Lvl 10 durch eins vom Händler ersetzt wird. Die XP, die man für die Quests bekommt schwanken auch von "nicht der Rede wert" bis "unglaublich"...so hab ich zum Beispiel mit Lvl 13 oder 14 (weiß nicht mehr so genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) für eine Quest wenige tausend bekommen und für eine Kampagnenquest über 50.000, was etwa ein viertel dieses Lvls war. Überhaupt lohnen sich die Kampagnenquests ab Lvl 10 doch (für jedes Lvl eine Quest), da als Questbelohnung wie gesagt viel XP und bis Lvl 15 (soweit bin ich bis jetzt) immer ein schönes Rüstung- oder Waffenteil rausspringt.

Nach den ersten 9 Lvl jedenfalls bekommt man zum ersten Mal die Hauptstadt zu Gesicht, die zwar wunderschön ist, aber auch riesengroß und da man in der Hauptstadt nicht fliegen kann (Fliegen erlernt man übrigens mithilfe einer Quest auch ab Lvl 10) bedeutet das lange Laufwege und das nervt, zudem man für einige Quests dort hin und herlaugfen muss! Aber da ich das auch aus andern Onlinerollenspielen so kenne hab ich mich so langsam dran gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Noch ne Überraschung war für mich,dass man nen Skill für alle Rohstoffe zusammen hat und man es nicht erlernen muss, Eisen oder was weiß ich abzubauen. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann ist das in anderen Online-Rollenspielen nicht so?

Was mich momentan noch stört,ist die Kommunikation zwischen den Spielern, ich z.B. war erst einmal in ner Gruppe und das auch nur mit einem anderem Mitglied und auch nur für 2min. Geht das nur mir so? Es gibt auch keinen globalen Chat, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe,was an für sich sehr schade ist, da ich mich gern mehr mit den Leuten unterhalten würde. Kann sein, dass ich mich hier irre,und wenn nicht, sollte ich mir wohl nicht allzu viel Gedanken machen, da es sich schließlich noch um ne Beta handelt und die Spieler aus verschiedenen Ländern stammen.

Ebenfalls negativ aufgefallen ist mir die Anzahl der Quests ab Lvl 12-13, ich habe zwar immer 3-4 Quests, jedoch erledige ich die meisten von denen nur sehr ungern, da diese mal nicht auf der Map angezeigt werden und ich suchen müsste (ich fauler Hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )oder aber die Quest ist alleine relativ schwierig.

Alles in allem gefällt mir die Beta aber schon sehr gut, Performance stimmt auch und das Fliegen ist obercool ( schade nur,dass ich bis jetzt nur in einem kleinem Bereich fliegen kann!)

So, war das erste Mal, dass ich so nen langen Bericht geschrieben habe, hoffe er ist mir eingermaßen gelungen und nicht zu unübersichtlich. Auf Rechtschreibfehler hab ich den jetzt auch nicht überprüft und wenn da welche sind,dann sind das 100% Tippfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Tascalmon


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

Hab grad Heihachi auf dem Beta-Server gesichtet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr cool. xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (3. Juli 2009)

Weitere Mängel sind mir aufgefallen:
-Questloch mit LvL 12
-Schlechter und schwieriger Chat
-Questlog zeigt nicht an, ob das Gruppenmitglied die Quest auch hat
-Radar bei Gruppenmitgliedern unübersichtlich
-Leider fast keine Bossmonster bis LvL 12 (habe nur eines endeckt)
-Keine Rar-Mobs
-Fliegen oft nicht möglich (für das, dass es keine Mounts hier gibt ist das schrecklich durchdacht)
-Priester mit Kettenrüstung??


----------



## Ingerim (4. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Weitere Mängel sind mir aufgefallen:
> -Questloch mit LvL 12
> -Schlechter und schwieriger Chat
> -Questlog zeigt nicht an, ob das Gruppenmitglied die Quest auch hat
> ...




sag mal hast du in deinem Leben echt ncihts besseres zu tun als andere MMORPG schlecht zu machen imemrhin war WoW nicht das Erste MMORPG und hat am anfang wohl kaum mehr gehabt  bzw wengier als AIOn ich weiss ja nicht ob der Ultima Online, Linarge(glaub so wird geschirbene) oder Dark age of Camelot etwas sagen.

Und Priester ist ja nur der Überbegriff der hast du schon jemals in der Geschichte oder in einer Fantasy Welt von einem Kleriker oder Kantor gehört der Stoff trägt. Und nur mal so zur Info ein Paladin wie es in WoW gibt gehört auch der Priesterschaft an das kann ja wohl nciht sein das der Platte trägt als mitglied der Priesterschaft.

aber egal Junge such dir Realife oder geh zurück ins WoW Forum und lass und unserne Spass das Spiel muss dir jan icht gefallen aber dann brauchste es auch nicht künstlich shclecht machen nur weil es neues Rauskommt was anderen leutne gefällt und sich für etwas anderes Interessieren als für WoW.


----------



## Virthu (4. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Weitere Mängel sind mir aufgefallen:
> -Questloch mit LvL 12


lern spielen, lesen, denken. da gibt es keine probleme, ausser man hat eine schwerwiegende geistige behinderung. solchen leuten können aber die familienmitglieder zur hilfe kommen.



> -Schlechter und schwieriger Chat


nö, eigentlich nicht.



> -Questlog zeigt nicht an, ob das Gruppenmitglied die Quest auch hat


stimmt, aber man kann die quest teilen oder schlichtweg fragen, was sache ist.


> -Radar bei Gruppenmitgliedern unübersichtlich


inwiefern?


> -Leider fast keine Bossmonster bis LvL 12 (habe nur eines endeckt)


level 12. 12! von 50.


> -Keine Rar-Mobs


wenn dich der eine oder andere rare elite-raid mob überfährt, singst was anderes. vermutlich lauter weitere beschwerden. ausserdem sind die raren mobs in den elite gebieten von verteron/altgarde zu finden. etwas tiefer drin, wo man nicht einfach reinkommt. morheim hat auch seine überraschungen.


> -Fliegen oft nicht möglich (für das, dass es keine Mounts hier gibt ist das schrecklich durchdacht)


level 12. da gibt es ein anderes sehr populäres spiel, wo fliegen erst ab 70 geht und auch nicht überall. oh noes. mit schlichtem minutenlangen gleiten und etwas vorausplanung ist man wohl heutzutage überfordert.


> -Priester mit Kettenrüstung??


weil baum?


----------



## Duath (4. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Weitere Mängel sind mir aufgefallen:


Deine Mängel kann man nicht ernst nehmen.



Shinar schrieb:


> -Questloch mit LvL 12


Bitte? Ich bin mit level 10 ins Startgebiet zurück und habe bis level 11 die restlichen Quests erledigt, danach wurde ich im zweiten Gebiet (ab level 10) mit Quests überschüttet.



Shinar schrieb:


> -Schlechter und schwieriger Chat


Genauer bitte. Hatte keine Probleme mich mit anderen zu verständigen.



Shinar schrieb:


> -Questlog zeigt nicht an, ob das Gruppenmitglied die Quest auch hat


Ähm, doch.
Ach halt, stimmt ja, du spielst ja noch Version 1.0...



Shinar schrieb:


> -Radar bei Gruppenmitgliedern unübersichtlich


Was ist daran bitte unübersichtlich?



Shinar schrieb:


> -Leider fast keine Bossmonster bis LvL 12 (habe nur eines endeckt)


Und WoW hat bis 60 keine.



Shinar schrieb:


> -Keine Rar-Mobs


Natürlich gibt es welche. Die heißen aber auch nicht umsonst so.



Shinar schrieb:


> -Fliegen oft nicht möglich (für das, dass es keine Mounts hier gibt ist das schrecklich durchdacht)


Gleiten ist das Stichwort. Man muss es natürlich auch können.



Shinar schrieb:


> -Priester mit Kettenrüstung??


Nein, Priester tragen nur Lederrüstungen. Aber mit level 10 ist man kein Priester mehr.


----------



## Shintuargar (4. Juli 2009)

Ihr seid selbst Schuld das er immer wieder kommt und solche Beiträge schreibt. Ihr springt ja auch voll drauf an.


----------



## arenasturm (4. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2009)

Glaube der Shinar geilt sich an den Antworten auf, also ich würde sagen, einfach überlesen. ^^


----------



## Edderkop (4. Juli 2009)

So ich habe nun auch still alle bisherigen 3 Events mitgemacht bzw noch im 3. voll dabei. Für mich ist Aion bisher endlich was neues frisches unverbrauchtes was mir tierisch viel Spass macht. Die Grafik finde ich brillant . Natürlich muss man den Asia Look mögen das ist klar doch so extrem ist es auch nicht und alles ist so schön stimmig in der Welt. Der Charakter wirkt dort nicht wie ein störendes Objekt. Klasse Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten bei der Erstellung aber auch später mit Färben der Rüstung etc. Kaum ein Charakter sieht wie der andere aus. 
Und wir bekommen mit Patch 1.5 zum Release ja auch gleich noch duzende Frisuren etc dazu. Ein wundervoller Soundtrack rundet die Stimmung ab . Die Stimmen werden zum Release ja noch angepasst auf westlichen Stil an alle die das als störend bisher empfinden. 
Zum Questsystem muss ich sagen es ist nicht besser aber auch nicht schlechter wie bei bekannten anderen MMO´s. Doch was ich gut finde sind die Charakterquests welche die Story um den Charakter weiterspinnen. Doch man entdeckt überall auch Questperlen die zum lachen oder nachdenken anregen wenn man sich die Texte auch mal durchliest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt noch so einiges was ich bei Aion bewundere. Doch jeder sollte halt versuchen sich seine eigene Meinung zu bilden, doch vermeidet bitte solche Hetzkampagnen. Wenn es euch nicht gefällt gut aber ihr müsst damit ja nicht in jedem Forum der Welt hausieren gehen . Es gibt da ja so ein paar Personen die meinen wenn sie ihre unqualifizierte Meinung in allen Fanforen posten wird ihr geliebtes WoW oder was auch immer nicht leiden oder was auch immer. Mensch wir nehmen euch doch eure Spiele nicht weg oder gehen bei euch in die Fanforen und maulen und meckern da andauernd rum .
Spielen und spielen lassen ist die Devise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So und nun meine Mage weiterspielen und Spass haben . Collectors Edition ist bestellt und ich harre auf den Release auf das wir zusammen Spass haben werden denn wir sind die Community.

LG
Edderkop


----------



## jo0 (4. Juli 2009)

@Shinar, das wird immer lächerlicher mit dir.. Was erwartest du von den Game, was noch in der Beta ist?
Was meinst du wie wow in der Beta war? Da ist Aion um einiges ausgereifter und qualitativ hochwertiger.
Wie kann man nur ein Spiel, dass 5 Jahre auf dem Markt ist mit einen vergleichen, was sich gerade in der Beta befindet?

Bei deinen Kritikpunkten, wirst du nie ein anderes neues MMO finden..
Zudem deine Kritikpunkte auch noch hauptsächlich auf Unwissenheit und Falschaussagen basieren.
Und dann begründest du es nicht mal..

Warum spielst du es überhaupt noch weiter, wenn es deiner Meinung nach das enttäuschen ste MMO ist, was du je gespielt hast?


----------



## Squizzl (4. Juli 2009)

die Tatsache das es ihn stört das nen Priest ne Chainmail anhat sagt doch schon alles. mein eindruck ist das es nur ein mensch sein kann der in seinem Leben nur WOW gespielt hat und einfach nicht weiss das es auch noch andere tolle Sachen gibt.

my 2 cents und nun bitte mehr eindrücke von euch da ich keinen Key abbekommen habe.


----------



## pbast6 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich finds scheiße.... das es schon mit 20 aufhört, ich will die Vollversion !!!!
Auf Deutsch wirds perfekt für mich (meine MEINUNG) weil ich versteh zwar die Quest aber nach der Quest wo ich die Glocke Leuten musste.... das hat gedauert und am Ende fand ich die Lösung auf einer Französsischen Fansite ! (Danke Google Translatore)
Auch witzig find ich das Gebiet mit den Eliten... das sollte einem aber auch gesagt werden^^ und achja ein Ranger is garnet so schwer zu Spielen einach genug Piruetten in der Luft drehen und der Gegner wird einen nie bekommen^^


----------



## evergrace (4. Juli 2009)

so
hab mal alle charrs bis mind auf lvl 10 durchgetestet, anscheinend geht mitn gladi am leichtesten zu lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann man notfalls mitn gladi auch tankn oder nur mitn templer?


----------



## Norjena (4. Juli 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> kann man notfalls mitn gladi auch tankn oder nur mitn templer?



Was ich so bisher hörte, die Instanzen beim lvln gehen zur Not, zumindest teilweiße, vl 1-2Mobs gehen auch, aber mehr ist schon nicht möglich da du zu wenig Aggroskills hast und zu wenig aushälst.

Mit lvl 50 hölt es sich noch weiter in Grenzen, aber unmöglich ist es scheinbar nicht, gibt schon paar Videos in denen Gladis recht hohe Instanzen tanken.

Im Gegenzug macht der Templer halt wenig Schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sinkalil (4. Juli 2009)

Also ich für meinen Teil hab jetzt bereits mit dieser Beta schon 2 mitgemacht und spiele die chinesische Version und bin nach wie vor begeistert und werds auch zum Release spielen. Etliche Negativpunkte, die hier aufgebracht werden kann ich schlicht und ergreifend nicht verstehen, bzw. sind absolut inhaltslos und sinnfrei aber die gleichen Personen motzen ja auch auf den Beta Board und werden genauso wie hier widerlegt. Keine Ahnung was die Leute treibt auf 100 Boards den gleichen Müll zu posten und überall widerlegt zu werden, möchte deshalb da auch nicht auf die Punkte eingehen. Man muß auch bedenken, daß wir hier mit Patch 1.0 spielen und viele Sachen mit Patch 1.5, was ja die Release Version behoben ist.

Hier übrigens eine gute Übersetzung des Patches ins Englische. Unter anderem 12 neue Instanzen, Haufen neuer Quests, Grafikverbesserungen und und und. Wird man mit der derzeitigen Version kaum noch vergleichen können


----------



## Norjena (4. Juli 2009)

Was mir bisher eher wenig gefällt, aber das war auch in Lineage 2 schon so...die einzige Entscheidung die ein Spieler über seinen/ihren Cha trifft gameplaytechnisch trifft ist die Klasse.

Stigmas und Sockeln sorgen für praktisch keine Individualität, jeder ist gleich, könnte man zb die Stats manuell verteilen, oder würden andere Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten eingefügt wäre es wirklich besser.

Auch sollte nicht jeder alle Skills kaufen können....macht das Spiel eher zu Ausrüstung>Skill, da keine/kaum Indievidualität vorhanden ist und es auch das automatische Laufstystem gibt.

Werde es aber dennoch bei Beginn spielen, mir gefällt, solche Dinge wie oben angesprochen lassen sich ja relativ leicht nachliefern. (wobei ich nicht damit rechne das es so kommt)


----------



## Squizzl (4. Juli 2009)

@norjena

gerade das find ich einen vorteil da jeder damit die gleichen voraussetzungen hat, die frage ist nur wie er diese benutzt.


----------



## pbast6 (4. Juli 2009)

Naja wen jeder die selben Skills hat haben ja auch alle die selben Vorausetzung und ist bestimmt Balancetechnisch Sinnvoll.
MAn glaubt garnicht wievile Arbeit in so einem System steckt, da wird nicht einfach so was hingeklatscht.... das wird schon alles seinen
Grund haben.
Und mal erlich, auf Level 20 hat man ja noch nicht alle Skills, oder? Bei WoW benutzt man ja auch nur 4 Skills und fährt seine Rota.

Auf 20 kann man ja noch nicht das Endgame haben^^


----------



## Norjena (4. Juli 2009)

Squizzl schrieb:


> @norjena
> 
> gerade das find ich einen vorteil da jeder damit die gleichen voraussetzungen hat, die frage ist nur wie er diese benutzt.



Nein das ist schlecht, ohne Individualisierung braucht man kein MMO zu spielen, dann tuts ein Shooter genauso.

So zählt Equip am meisten, die Kombos lassen sich vor allem später kaum noch kontrolieren und werden durch einfaches Tastenspammen ausgelöst, wie soll dann jemand anderes darauf reagieren können?

Skill ist das richtige reagieren auf die gegebene Situation oder das mögliche voraussehen der Schritte des Gegners, beides ist imo kaum möglich.
Ist eben Zufall der entscheidet wer gewinnt.


----------



## Ingerim (4. Juli 2009)

naja Norjena ich denke darüber kann man hinweg sehn. Immerhin gibt es in keinem PSiel soetwas schon klar dort hat jeder Klassen Specc ein paar skills die der andere Specc nciht hat aber das wars auch schon. Könnt mir das höchstens bei KOtor feststellen aber das ist denk ich mal ein Rießenaufwand.


----------



## Sin (4. Juli 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Ich finds scheiße.... das es schon mit 20 aufhört, ich will die Vollversion !!!!
> Auf Deutsch wirds perfekt für mich (meine MEINUNG) weil ich versteh zwar die Quest aber nach der Quest wo ich die Glocke Leuten musste.... das hat gedauert und am Ende fand ich die Lösung auf einer Französsischen Fansite ! (Danke Google Translatore)
> Auch witzig find ich das Gebiet mit den Eliten... das sollte einem aber auch gesagt werden^^ und achja ein Ranger is garnet so schwer zu Spielen einach genug Piruetten in der Luft drehen und der Gegner wird einen nie bekommen^^



Haha, bei der Quest mit der Glocke hab ich mich auch dumm und dämlich gesucht, aber sowas finde ich gar nicht mal so schlecht, hab dadurch n halbes level gemacht, weil ich mich durch die halbe mine geschnetzelt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (4. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Stigmas und Sockeln sorgen für praktisch keine Individualität, jeder ist gleich, könnte man zb die Stats manuell verteilen, oder würden andere Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten eingefügt wäre es wirklich besser.


das ist eine recht merkwürdige aussage. stat verteilen geht halt über die manastones. spätere items haben bis zu 6 sockeln, so dass man nach wunsch alles mögliche in massen sockeln kann. bestes beispiel sind z.b. die beschwerden der magieklassen über übermässige magieresistenzen, da aufgrund des erheblichen sorc schadens anscheinend viele koreaspieler auf magieresistenz gesockelt haben, um gegen die sorcs endlich eine gute chance zu haben. die sorcs wiederum müssten ihrerseits jetzt etwas mehr magic accuracy sockeln statt nur hp/magic boost und bücher statt orbs nutzen(bücher haben mehr m.accuracy aber weniger magic boost). da geht einiges. stigmas sind auch in höherer zahl vorhanden, als es sockel dafür gibt. mit patch 1.5 kommen noch 6 stigmas pro klasse hinzu und 3 zusätzliche stigmasockel. man wird natürlich keine klasse so extrem ändern können wie z.b. in wow durch skillung, aber auch wow- oder z.b. warhammer-system hat erhebliche nachteile, wenn man es sich genau überlegt und im grunde genommen rennen eh alle rum mit gleichen skillungen und sockeln, wenn man genau hinsieht.

p.s.:

das hier sieht mir nach ziemlich wilden und unbegründeten aussagen aus:



Norjena schrieb:


> Nein das ist schlecht, ohne Individualisierung braucht man kein MMO zu spielen, dann tuts ein Shooter genauso. So zählt Equip am meisten, die Kombos lassen sich vor allem später kaum noch kontrolieren und werden durch einfaches Tastenspammen ausgelöst, wie soll dann jemand anderes darauf reagieren können? Skill ist das richtige reagieren auf die gegebene Situation oder das mögliche voraussehen der Schritte des Gegners, beides ist imo kaum möglich. Ist eben Zufall der entscheidet wer gewinnt.



wie willst du anhand der ersten 10-12 level über pvp urteilen? in wow hatte ich ausser im kreis gerenne um den gegner mit level 10 nicht viele möglichkeiten. in warhammer fahre ich als level 10 schwertmeister die gleiche 1-2-3 und 1-4-3 kombo die ganze zeit, weil noch massig skill fehlen. in aion ist es bis ca level 28 nicht anders, wo man seine deutlich interessantere stigma-skills bekommt.


----------



## Norjena (4. Juli 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> wow durch skillung, aber auch wow- oder z.b. warhammer-system hat erhebliche nachteile, wenn man es sich genau überlegt und im grunde genommen rennen eh alle rum mit gleichen skillungen und sockeln, wenn man genau hinsieht.



Das Warhammer System macht kaum einen Unterschied da es nur den Grundschaden/Heilung etwas verstärkt, in Wow gab es mal durchaus einige Unterschiede, klar rennen die meisten mit einer ähnlichen Skillung rum, aber je nach Situation gibt es immer Unterschiede, zusätzlich zu den Sockeln/Equip.
Zb für PvP gab oder gibt es immer Y Skillungen, manchmal ist die besser, manchmal die. Selbst die "Fotm Setups" haben mehre ähnliche, aber nicht gleiche Skillungen.

Gibt es später eigentlich immer nur Sets wie zb in Warhammer die einfach jeder stur zusammenfarmt oder auch einige gute Nonsetitems um das ganze auf die "richtigen" Stats zu ergänzen?

Ich berufe mich btw nich auf die ersten lvl, sondern auf Aussagen der Spieler aus China etc. Das ich mit lvl 11-12 keine richtigen Aussagen machen kann ist korrekt, zumindest was Balance angeht, aber was das System ansich ausmacht schon, denn das bleibt das selbe.


----------



## Sin (4. Juli 2009)

Die Frage ist natürlich, in welche Richtung die Stigmas gehen. Einige scheinen doch schon recht brauchbar zu sein, während mir andere unnütze erscheinen.


----------



## Virthu (4. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das Warhammer System macht kaum einen Unterschied da es nur den Grundschaden/Heilung etwas verstärkt,


naja, doch. da hat man vor allem die taktiken und schlüsselskills, die man nicht mit jeder skillung erreicht. der eine maschinist wird z.b. als grenadier vor allem auf aoe dots aus grosser distanz setzen, der andere hat spass beim snipen aus übermässig grosser distanz, der dritte rennt als lebender magnet herum und manch anderer macht sich eine skillung für solo pvp mit den punkten in allen 3 skillbäumen. man hat dort zwar nicht so extrem viele füll-talente wie in wow, aber die taktiken und die schlüsselskills machen dennoch einen unterschied und beeinflussen auch die auswahl der passenden ausrüstung.



> in Wow gab es mal durchaus einige Unterschiede, klar rennen die meisten mit einer ähnlichen Skillung rum, aber je nach Situation gibt es immer Unterschiede, zusätzlich zu den Sockeln/Equip.
> Zb für PvP gab oder gibt es immer Y Skillungen, manchmal ist die besser, manchmal die. Selbst die "Fotm Setups" haben mehre ähnliche, aber nicht gleiche Skillungen.


mjaa. erzähl du mir als krieger bitte etwas von "unterschieden in skillungen". ms war traditionell 1:1 bei allen gleich. fury ebenso. nur bei den def kriegern konnte man hier und da etwas finden, wo der eine mehr punkte in den arms baum gesetzt hatte und der andere weniger. spielgefühlt war aber eh bei allen 1:1 gleich. frostmagier waren ähnlich, schurken auch. was man wow natprlich zugute halten kann, ist dass jede klasse innerhalb der klasse selbst auf verschiedene weisen gespielt werden kann und ein etwas anderes spielgefühl bietet. druiden sind wohl das prominenteste beispiel. aion hat da eine recht strikte einteilung der rollen, was sowohl ine negative als auch eine positive seite bietet. vor-bc druiden können davon ein lied singen, davon wie sie noch simple innerivate bots waren und alle andere talentbäume vernachlässigen mussten. heutzutage wird sich beschwert, dass blizzard die klassen (gezwungenermassen) immer homogener macht und es zuviele überschneidungen gibt.



> Gibt es später eigentlich immer nur Sets wie zb in Warhammer die einfach jeder stur zusammenfarmt oder auch einige gute Nonsetitems um das ganze auf die "richtigen" Stats zu ergänzen?


sets gibt es anscheinend mehrere und die geben auch setboni. verschiedene sets haben verschiedene anzahl der setteile. items kommen aus den instanzen, von bossmobs in der pampa, über die abysspunkte und durch die berufe. wie die sets und sonstige items "gütetechnisch" gestaffelt sind, kann ich nicht sagen, aber es hindert imo niemanden daran, alles mögliche zusammenzumixen, je nachdem, was man will.



> Ich berufe mich btw nich auf die ersten lvl, sondern auf Aussagen der Spieler aus China etc. Das ich mit lvl 11-12 keine richtigen Aussagen machen kann ist korrekt, zumindest was Balance angeht, aber was das System ansich ausmacht schon, denn das bleibt das selbe.


hast du links dazu?


----------



## Stampeete (4. Juli 2009)

Muharhar was hab ich gelacht hab ihr das schon gesehen?


----------



## arenasturm (4. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (4. Juli 2009)

Ju is nen Quest da bekommste das als Belohnung (hatte glaube 2 oder 3 Aufladungen)

Aber mal was anderes. Kann mir mal jemand das System hinter diesen Siegel bei der Assassine erklären. Auf 16 hab ich jetzt 2 davon und 1 was dieses "pattern" aufm Gegner auslöst. Aber so richtig hab ich nicht verstanden wie das genau funktioniert. Vor allem nicht was dieses "bis zu 3/5 irgendwas" bedeuten soll.


----------



## Norjena (4. Juli 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> Ju is nen Quest da bekommste das als Belohnung (hatte glaube 2 oder 3 Aufladungen)
> 
> Aber mal was anderes. Kann mir mal jemand das System hinter diesen Siegel bei der Assassine erklären. Auf 16 hab ich jetzt 2 davon und 1 was dieses "pattern" aufm Gegner auslöst. Aber so richtig hab ich nicht verstanden wie das genau funktioniert. Vor allem nicht was dieses "bis zu 3/5 irgendwas" bedeuten soll.



Ist ähnlich wie dem Kombopunkte System des Wow Schurken oder der WAR Hexenkriegerin/Hexenjäger, ich denke man du wirst irgendwelche Skills bekommen mit denen du diese "Marks" aufbrauchst, wissen tu ich es aber nicht, bisher kein Assa gespielt.

@Virthu, beim WAR System muss man aber bedenken das die meisten Taktiken von den meisten Klassen des "Kerntyps" verwendet werde, bis auf 1-2"sinnvolle" Ausnahmen sind die gleich.

In Wow gab es teilweiße schon Unterschiede, Schurken waren recht lange als Meuchler und mit Täuschung gut unterwegs, Hexer gab es 2 gute Skillungen, Retripaladine hatten auch 2, eine auf Burst eine CC, Heilpala gab es auch 2-3 (mit Schokadin 3).

Krieger ok, da gab es nicht viele, aber die selbe war es nicht, manche hatten Slam, manche nicht, wieder andere waren 31/30, wieder andere hatten Endless Rage mitgeskillt, je nach Equip usw. Auch Frostmagier gab es Unterschiede, manche haben noch in Feuer bis zum verkürtzen CD des Instans (Flammenschlag oder so) geskillt um beim laufen noch nen Instant mehr zu Verfügung haben falls der Gegner nicht gefrostet ist und Eislanze keinen Schaden macht.

Heilschamanen gab es auch Unterschiede, Melee auch, bis eben die ganzen "Vereinheitlichungs" Patches kamen.

Dazu kommt dann eben noch die Equipwahl und die Sockelung/Verzauberung + Glyphen, das sorgt schon für einigermaßen Unterschied (bis eben "bring the Player not the Class" kam^^)


----------



## Ingerim (4. Juli 2009)

So gerade das erste bier geöffnet. Und noch 60m zum runterladen dann wird erstmal Beta gespielt und weiter gecilled. Und werd dann denk ich morgen abend auch meinen beta bericht verfassen.


----------



## Duath (4. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> In Wow gab es teilweiße schon Unterschiede, Schurken waren recht lange als Meuchler und mit Täuschung gut unterwegs, Hexer gab es 2 gute Skillungen, Retripaladine hatten auch 2, eine auf Burst eine CC, Heilpala gab es auch 2-3 (mit Schokadin 3).
> 
> Krieger ok, da gab es nicht viele, aber die selbe war es nicht, manche hatten Slam, manche nicht, wieder andere waren 31/30, wieder andere hatten Endless Rage mitgeskillt, je nach Equip usw. Auch Frostmagier gab es Unterschiede, manche haben noch in Feuer bis zum verkürtzen CD des Instans (Flammenschlag oder so) geskillt um beim laufen noch nen Instant mehr zu Verfügung haben falls der Gegner nicht gefrostet ist und Eislanze keinen Schaden macht.
> 
> ...


Das was du an Unterschieden aufzählst ist in Aion durch die Stigmata gegeben.
Vor allem mit 1.5.

Aion hat nicht so eine große Klassenvielfalt wie WoW (wenn man von 30 möglichen Ausrichtungen durch Skillungen ausgeht, was aber eigentlich bei nicht-hybriden Unsinn ist, eine Skillung wird in einem Bereich einer anderen immer überlegen sein), dafür ist aber auch das Balancing einfacher. Ich vermisse die "Vielfalt" in WoW kein Stück.

Die neuen Stigma-Steine benötigen andere, die du vorher einsetzt, damit ergibt sich eine Art Skillbaum.
Mehr dazu kannst du in den Patchnotes zu 1.5 nachlesen:
http://www.aionsource.com/forum/general-di...dow-balaur.html

Es wird übrigens 4 neue Dungeons geben und 8 (!) weitere, die man aber nur betreten kann, wenn man die entsprechende Festung hält. In 8 Festungen wird's dann einen Zugang zu einem Dungeon geben.


----------



## Shinar (4. Juli 2009)

Ebenfalls aufgefallen:

-Anscheinend kein Openpvp (leveling und PvP mit der ander Fraktion) in dem Game (PvP und PvE Servers und voila, jeder wäre zufrieden)
-Gleiten funktioniert oft nur schlecht, vielerort kein Fliegen möglich und dies ohne Mount!
-Arena ist langweilig und unnütz, da keine Belohnung und Stufenbegrenzung
-Zu wenige Skills für alle Klassen!
-Gegner droppen Sachen für viel höhere Levels
-Gebiete mit der Zeit eintönig und langweilig gemacht
-Immer noch Kill/Sammle only-Quests
-Keine Klassenindividualisierung (wie Skillstree, Stigma ist anscheinend einiges schlechter)
-Langweilige Klassen (Tank tankt, Healer heal, keine Individualität möglich z.B Schattenpriester, Kriegerhaltungen für alle Situationen etc.) auch keine Skillvielfalt
-Missionsquest auch nicht vielfältig, Zwischensequenen gut gemacht aber leider zu kurz und wenig aussagend
-keine Fraktionen und Rufbelohnungen
-im Chat schreibt kaum jemand (weil er zu schlecht gemacht ist)


----------



## Sithrael (4. Juli 2009)

am anfang droppt man doch diese manasteine ... kann mal jemand aufzählen welche bedeutung die alle haben? bitte auf deutsch xDD


----------



## Norjena (4. Juli 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> am anfang droppt man doch diese manasteine ... kann mal jemand aufzählen welche bedeutung die alle haben? bitte auf deutsch xDD



Sind wie Sockelsteine, kannst du in deine Items stecken, wenn schon einer oder mehre drinn sind und du noch einen weiteren reinmachen willst besteht aber die Chance das alle kaputt gehen.


----------



## Duath (4. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> -Anscheinend kein Openpvp (leveling und PvP mit der ander Fraktion) in dem Game (PvP und PvE Servers und voila, jeder wäre zufrieden)


Doch, es gibt Open-PvP. Im Abyss ist alles offen und man kann in die gegnerische Welt eindringen.



Shinar schrieb:


> -Gleiten funktioniert oft nur schlecht, vielerort kein Fliegen möglich und dies ohne Mount!


Liegt nur daran, dass du es nicht kannst.



Shinar schrieb:


> -Arena ist langweilig und unnütz, da keine Belohnung und Stufenbegrenzung


Spaß ist, was du draus machst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Shinar schrieb:


> -Zu wenige Skills für alle Klassen!


Reicht völlig. Wozu mehr Skills wenn du 50% eh nicht brauchst? WoW ist das pefekte Beispiel für unnötiges Zumüllen der Aktionsleisten.



Shinar schrieb:


> -Gegner droppen Sachen für viel höhere Levels


Jop, das finde ich auch genial. Nicht so wie in WoW, wo man die Items gleich wieder verkaufen kann weil man sie nicht mehr braucht.



Shinar schrieb:


> -Gebiete mit der Zeit eintönig und langweilig gemacht


Geschmackssache.
Viel besser als alle Gebiete in WoW Classic und BC allemal.



Shinar schrieb:


> -Immer noch Kill/Sammle only-Quests


War in WoW bis 68 auch nicht anders.



Shinar schrieb:


> -Keine Klassenindividualisierung (wie Skillstree, Stigma ist anscheinend einiges schlechter)


Stigma-System ist besser weil es bessere Balance verspricht. Blizzard-Mitarbeiter wissen ja nicht mal, wie man Balance buchstabiert.



Shinar schrieb:


> -Langweilige Klassen (Tank tankt, Healer heal, keine Individualität möglich z.B Schattenpriester, Kriegerhaltungen für alle Situationen etc.) auch keine Skillvielfalt


Besser kaum Individualität innerhalb der den Klassen als keine Balance.



Shinar schrieb:


> -keine Fraktionen und Rufbelohnungen


Kein Ruf-farmen, finde ich auch toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (4. Juli 2009)

was bringt einem denn accuracy und evasion?
bei den anderen hab ich jetzt durchgeblickt ^^

wie genau kann man mehrere reinmachen? einfach so? oder muss man da zu diesem komischen eichhörnchen im ersten dorf ?

und wie ist das beim jäger mit dem skill devtion? den chek ich noch nicht so ganz ^^


----------



## Virthu (4. Juli 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> was bringt einem denn accuracy und evasion?
> bei den anderen hab ich jetzt durchgeblickt ^^
> 
> wie genau kann man mehrere reinmachen? einfach so? oder muss man da zu diesem komischen eichhörnchen im ersten dorf ?
> ...



accuracy = treffsicherheit, evasion = ausweichen. beide kontern sich gegenseitig.

manastones klickt man im inventar mit rechter maustaste an, der cursor ändert sich daraufhin und dann klickt man mit linker maustaste auf das zu sockelnde item. natürlich muss ein oder mehrere sockel auf dem item vorhanden sein. pro manastone ein sockel. genau wie in wow oder warhammer.


----------



## Duath (4. Juli 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> was bringt einem denn accuracy und evasion?
> bei den anderen hab ich jetzt durchgeblickt ^^


Evasion erhöht deine Chance auszuweichen, accuracy verringert die Chance des Gegners auszuweichen, zu parieren oder zu blocken.



Sithrael schrieb:


> wie genau kann man mehrere reinmachen? einfach so? oder muss man da zu diesem komischen eichhörnchen im ersten dorf ?


Einfach so. Wenn der Gegenstand auch genug Sockel hat.
Wenn das Einfügen fehlschlägt sind aber alle Steine im Gegenstand kaputt.



Sithrael schrieb:


> und wie ist das beim jäger mit dem skill devtion? den chek ich noch nicht so ganz ^^


Du aktivierst ihn und machst 5 Sekunden lang mehr physischen Schaden.


----------



## Sithrael (4. Juli 2009)

okay, danke für die antworten ... dann werde ich lieber attack +1 oder +20 HP reinmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (4. Juli 2009)

Also eins muss ich mal sagen^^^
Blanaced mal 30 Skillungen also ehrlich... stell ich mir nichtr einfach vor aner gerade diese Vielfallt macht doch ein Teil der Fastinazion von WoW aus.
Nicht immer alles schlecht machen
Und genau  deshalb hat Aion auch "nur" 8 Klassen mit einer Skillung weil es einfacher ist zu Balancen.
Und JA ich kenn kaum ein Spiel das so viele Sinnlosse Skills hat wie WoW und ich brauch auch nich mehr als 10 auf 20 sollange ich die 10 oft genug benutzte. 

Und nur mal so wer findet das die Kämpfe langweilig sind der soll mal nen Scout auf 20 Levleln das is ne mortz Gaudi !!^^


----------



## Sithrael (4. Juli 2009)

mh hab jetzt meinen hunter lvl 10 afst 11 ... am anfang na echt nice weil der so oft gecrittet hat, aber im mom hab ich ken plan ob es sich lohnt den weiter zu machen ...

ich werd erstmal meinen Gladi weiter spielen ^^


p.s.: ich glaube die "hassgruppe" werden die mage sein .... total owerpower 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (4. Juli 2009)

jo hab gerade mal nen mage asmodier angespielt ^^ 
overpowered aber richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (4. Juli 2009)

man ich kann schon nich mehr abwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das game macht wahnsinnig fun ...september komm schneller ^^


----------



## Skymek (4. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> -Anscheinend kein Openpvp (leveling und PvP mit der ander Fraktion) in dem Game (PvP und PvE Servers und voila, jeder wäre zufrieden)* ju in ner Beta so pvp und pve server machen is bestimmt ne ganz schlaue ID, und wenn ich den Vergleich mit Wow ziehe, dann kommt open PvP auch erst mit lvl20+, sprich dort wo in einem Gebiet noch nen Ally-Posten ist, vorher is mal rein garnichts mit open PvP. Also maul hier nicht rum*
> -Gleiten funktioniert oft nur schlecht, vielerort kein Fliegen möglich und dies ohne Mount! *ab wann bekommt man nochmal in WoW das mount? ah richtig ab lvl30, du kannst atm gerade mal bis lvl 20 spielen, sprich das ist mal überhaupt nicht aussagen kräftig!*
> -Arena ist langweilig und unnütz, da keine Belohnung und Stufenbegrenzung *Das ist wohl kaum zu Vergleichen mit anderen Spiele und dient wohl eher nur dem Spaß*
> -Zu wenige Skills für alle Klassen!  *Ich bin atm lvl16 und hab mehr als genug, wenn du weniger hast (mal abgesehn vom Jäger) dann machst du was falsch...*
> ...



aber was erwarte ich denn wenn ich mir die bisherigen Posts anschaue war das ja fast irgendwie absehbar....

Btw vergleicht doch bitte nicht mit Spielen die schon x Jahre auf den Buckel haben und in die alles reingepatcht wurde was der Spieler so haben wollte.


----------



## Shinar (5. Juli 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> aber was erwarte ich denn wenn ich mir die bisherigen Posts anschaue war das ja fast irgendwie absehbar....
> 
> Btw vergleicht doch bitte nicht mit Spielen die schon x Jahre auf den Buckel haben und in die alles reingepatcht wurde was der Spieler so haben wollte.



Ein neues MMO muss sich mit der Frage *konfrontieren*: Wieso sollte ein Spieler von einem "älteren" MMO auf unseres umsteigen?

Bei Aion kann man die Frage leicht beantworten. Egal, bei welchem MMO ihr zurzeit seid, ein Wechsel auf Aion lohnt sich in keinem Falle.


----------



## arenasturm (5. Juli 2009)

miin jung das is ne "beta" -.-

außerdem muss man ja nicht komplett wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ein neues MMO muss sich mit der Frage *konfrontieren*: Wieso sollte ein Spieler von einem "älteren" MMO auf unseres umsteigen?
> 
> Bei Aion kann man die Frage leicht beantworten. Egal, bei welchem MMO ihr zurzeit seid, ein Wechsel auf Aion lohnt sich in keinem Falle.



Der Vergleich hinkt aber...

Muss jeder selbst wissen, ob er wechseln will. Aber pauschal zu sagen, dass es sich nicht lohnt, ist quark.

 Ist halt deine Meinung, mehr aber nicht.


----------



## Norjena (5. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Bei Aion kann man die Frage leicht beantworten. Egal, bei welchem MMO ihr zurzeit seid, ein Wechsel auf Aion lohnt sich in keinem Falle.



Ich find dich lustig, gibts von dir irgendwo ne Kaufbare Version zum nach Hause nehmen?

In meiner Cantina ist es grade sooo langweilig, keine Dugs, keine Devarionaner nichtmal Sturmtruppen...aber ein Papagei deiner Sorte wäre sicherlich eine grandniose Abwechslung.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2009)

So, nach einem weiteren tag Aion kommt nun mein zweiter Eintrag:

Wie am Vortag habe ich meine Gladiatorin Kahira weitergelevelt. Außerderm habe ich mich eingehender mit der Stadt, Manastones und dem Questdesign beschäftigt.
Die Städte Pandämonium und Sanctum sind beide wirklich schön designt. Wobei Sanctum mit seinen langen Brücken etwas gestreckt wirkt und die Städte manchmal 
verzweigt aufgebaut sind. Zum Glück gibt es ja die Teleporter. Zum Thema Manasteine, diese sind mit den Edelsteinen in WoW zu vergleichen, sprich in der Ausrüstung 
gibts Slots die man mit Manasteinen füllen kann. Diese droppen die Gegner und sind in allen möglichen Ausführungen vorhanden, zB. HP+ , Accurary, Parry oder Attack.
Das Questdesign besteht wie erwartet aus typischen Einheitsbrei, nur selten erledigt man eine Quest die sich abhebt. Aber wenigstens sind sie schön in Video verpackt.
Nun wieder ein paar bebilderte Eindrücke:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man den AoE den man sofort mit der Ernennung zum Gladi erhält. Damit kann man gut mehrere Gegner bearbeiten, zusammen mit dem Schild.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies ist, auch wenn sehr unscheinbar, mein erster DP Skill. DP sammelt man beim Kämpfen und kann sie mit starken Angrifffen oder Heilungen etc. verwenden. Der 
gezeigte Skill heißt DP Explosion und macht Schaden und stunnt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe letztes mal ja schon das zweite Gebiet gezeigt und nun zeig ich euch das hier. Doch was ist das? Es ist das selbe Gebiet nur ein Stück tiefer im Landesinneren!
Die gebiete sind unglaublich vielfältig und die Atmospähre ist auch klasse!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies ist ein Luftschiff in Sanctum, womit man eine abgelegene Taverne erreicht. Ein Sinn hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen, mal sehen ob ich weiteres rausfinden kann.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese felsige Landschaft zeigt schon wieder das selbe gebiet wie zwei Bilder vorher, wieder ein Stück weiter. Es erinnert sehr stark an eine ähnliche Mine im Startgebiet.
Halt, es ist diesselbe nur größer!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man einen Skill mit den ich mit Level 13 erhalte. Der dritte Skill in meiner Skillchain. Endlich werden die Kämpfe abwechslungsreicher, man muss zwischen Schild oder DMG entscheiden.
Man besiegt als Gladi mühelos mehrere Gegner gleichzeitig, oder einen der +3 Level höher ist. Der Style ist übrigens auch sehr geil beim Gladiator.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies ist auch ein Skill den man mit Level 13 bekommt, ein Buff der den physischen Schaden um 10% erhöht.



Mal sehen wie weit ich morgen komme, 

Bis dahin

Liang


----------



## Skymek (5. Juli 2009)

man sieht keine Bilder.

Btw Shinar wieso schreibst du hier noch hin/spielst du es anscheinend noch, wenn du Aion eh bescheiden findest? hmm macht für mich nicht so wirklich Sinn....

EDIT: nu sind sie doch da ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Juli 2009)

kA ob das thema schonmal irgendwo aufgegriffen wurde aber, wer hat sowohl die china/korea beta als auch die wessi beta gespielt und wo sind einem veränderungen aufgefallen?  vllt. waffengröße, skills, whatever...?


----------



## Norjena (5. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> kA ob das thema schonmal irgendwo aufgegriffen wurde aber, wer hat sowohl die china/korea beta als auch die wessi beta gespielt und wo sind einem veränderungen aufgefallen?  vllt. waffengröße, skills, whatever...?



Kenne bisher nur die Europa Beta welche ja praktisch die Grundversion ist....aber die Logik sagt mit dass...

...die Frage ist ob sich das vergleichen lässt, in China/Korea haben die sicher ne höhere Version als wir in der Beta

Ansonsten...ich rechne damit das sich die Anpassung an den westlichen Markt auf folgendes beschränkt (bzw Dinge hinzugefügt werden, auch für Asiaten)

1. Sprecher der Chas etc dürften ja bald auf Deutsch erscheinen, Kampfgeräusche möglicherweiße auch.
2. Möglicherweiße ein paar extra Frisuren/Bärte/Tatoos (giev endlich richtige Tatoos für weibliche Charaktere! Ich will ne Kriegerin kein Emo mit Herzchen auf der Wage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) etc, die werden aber in Korea/China sicher auf verfügbar sein, die Frage ist ob die zusammen mit Absicht "für die Wessis" implementiert wurden oder auch so schon drinn waren.
3. Ein paar Grafikoptionen um das "Geleuchte" etwas zu drosseln...könnte ich mir vorstellen.
4. Qeusttexte, zb Texte die sich auf asiatsiche Märchen berufen sind für die wenigsten von uns "verständlich".

Alles was Skills oder Instanzen/Balance angeht sollte das selbe sein.

Waffengröße...ich denke die sollte die selbe sein, gibt auch hier genug Leute denen sowas gefällt.


----------



## Sin (5. Juli 2009)

hübsche Bildchen.


----------



## Sinkalil (5. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> kA ob das thema schonmal irgendwo aufgegriffen wurde aber, wer hat sowohl die china/korea beta als auch die wessi beta gespielt und wo sind einem veränderungen aufgefallen?  vllt. waffengröße, skills, whatever...?



Größter Unterschied zur koreanischen Version dürfte die XP Erhöhung sein, einige Quests wurden hinzugefügt, genauso Rüstungen und Charaktermodifikationen bei der Erstellung. Genauso kann man auch bei der Char Erstellung bei den Asmodiern auch die Krallenlänge einstellen mal so als Beispiel. Ebenso gab es auch Grafikverbesserungen. Dann noch Ingame Sprache der NPC's und und und. Es ist schon ein guter Unterschied, auch an den Klassen wurde einiges gemacht.

Wenn du dir mal einen Überblick machen willst, was uns mit Release erwartet, dann schau mal HIER


----------



## Sin (5. Juli 2009)

Soo, nun kommen von mir auch noch ein paar Bildchen aus dem 18+ Gebiet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (5. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> kA ob das thema schonmal irgendwo aufgegriffen wurde aber, wer hat sowohl die china/korea beta als auch die wessi beta gespielt und wo sind einem veränderungen aufgefallen?  vllt. waffengröße, skills, whatever...?



einfach mal die Patchnotes zu 1.1 und 1.2 durchlesen. Da wurde schon ne ganze Ecke gemacht. Irgendwer bei Aiondaily hatte da mal ne kleine Zusammenfassung geschrieben, was da noch alles neu/anders war.


----------



## Klunker (5. Juli 2009)

So habe jetzt einen elyos sm auf level 15 und einen waari asmodier uaf level 3.
Mann kann erkennen, habe mich mehr mit dem SM beschäftigt. Die GEbiete sind sehr schön gemacht, für mich kam keine langeweile auf und duch die ganzen storys innerhalb der quests und der sequenzen wird das alles nur noch schöner.

Zum SM  dmg   gut   heilung blöd. brauche einen pet heil skill.  Dafür kommen die gegner fast nie an einen heran. Kämpfe bevorzugt mit dem wind ele. er die claw dann erosion un dann die earh chain. damit hat man schon 3 dots + verlangsamung. danach noch ice chain und als chain frost shock was einen knockback und stun bewirkt und der gegner ist so gut wie tot.

Leider musste ich feststellen, dass zumindest bei mir 2 quests nicht ganz richtig funktionieren. Werde am Montag oder dienstag mehr schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Juli 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> einfach mal die Patchnotes zu 1.1 und 1.2 durchlesen. Da wurde schon ne ganze Ecke gemacht. Irgendwer bei Aiondaily hatte da mal ne kleine Zusammenfassung geschrieben, was da noch alles neu/anders war.



ich hab halt ehr diese kulturelle anpassung gemeint.. da die sich ganz schön zeit dabei lassen dachte ich dass die veränderungen auch sichtbar sein müssten, nur questtexte anpassen dauert doch nit fast´n jahr


----------



## Skymek (5. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich hab halt ehr diese kulturelle anpassung gemeint.. da die sich ganz schön zeit dabei lassen dachte ich dass die veränderungen auch sichtbar sein müssten, nur questtexte anpassen dauert doch nit fast´n jahr



denke das sich Korea/China sehr ähneln wenn nicht sogar gleich sind. Und wir spielen ja eh zz auf dem Chinabeta stand wenn ich das richtig mit bekommen habe, sodass eigentlich (noch) nichts anders ist.


----------



## Squizzl (5. Juli 2009)

det sieht ja allet schnucklik aus auf den bildchen ;-)

@ diesen komischen typen der hier nur alles versucht schlech tzu reden, ein richtiger grund ist für mich auch die optik und soweit ich gehört habe soll das ganze auch auf rechnern spielbar sein die nicht high end sind.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Juli 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> denke das sich Korea/China sehr ähneln wenn nicht sogar gleich sind. Und wir spielen ja eh zz auf dem Chinabeta stand wenn ich das richtig mit bekommen habe, sodass eigentlich (noch) nichts anders ist.



achsoooo die beta die hier grad läuft ist also noch nicht die angepasste "wessi" version? naja kk


----------



## Ferethor (5. Juli 2009)

Ich wollt hier einfach mal eine Bestätigung holen:

Wird für die deutsche Version die Zwischensequenzen ALLE vertont? Werden die Interface-Sounds anders? Werden die Charakter-Sounds geändert? 

Bzw. da fällt mir was dazu ein: Im Char-Menü kann man unten bei den Stimmen auf "anhören" klicken, leider hört man nichts. Ist halt sehr ernüchternd, wenn man nach der Erstellung feststellt, dass der muskelbepackte Terminator-Held ne Piepsstimme hat.

edit: Ich denke das wär den "Stelle-eine-Frage"-Thread besser aufgehoben, failed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (5. Juli 2009)

first char mage --> zauberer Elyos
second char worrior --> gladi asmod .... wie auch immer die heisen ^^

so leute 2 wochen alpenurlaub xD meine einschätzung kommt danach =)


----------



## Tja (5. Juli 2009)

Ncsoft hat x mal erwähnt, dass lediglich die Sprache, Märchen angepasst werden. Wer auf gesenkten Schwierigkeitsgrad etc. hofft, kann diese Hoffnung (zum Glück) begraben.

zu den Stimmen:
Ab 1.2 kann man diese bei Bedarf ausstellen.


----------



## Randor2 (5. Juli 2009)

So ich bin nu mit meiner Sorc auf lvl 15 und es macht spaß wie Bolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Va ist es echt ne herausvorderung wenn man mal selbst bei normalen Mobs CCs reinhaun muss bzw bei 2 (mehr is richtig hart)ist es unerlässlich.
Auch der Private Store is mal was geiles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Norjena (5. Juli 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Va ist es echt ne herausvorderung wenn man mal selbst bei normalen Mobs CCs reinhaun muss bzw bei 2 (mehr is richtig hart)ist es unerlässlich.



Wenn du als Ranger 2 Mobs pullst kannst dich am besten aufn Weg zum nächsten Geisterheiler machen^^.

Außer du schaffst sie einigermaßen zu kiten...aber bei 2 Mobs wenn einer nicht verlangsamt ist kannst "Snipe" vergessen und die Viecher mit 50-70 Autoshots legen....


----------



## Savaera (5. Juli 2009)

Hallochen, 


ich verkünde auch mal meine bisherigen Eindrücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PRO:

+ natürlich der Char-Editor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ Performance

+ Gameplay

+ Grafik

+ Detailiertheit, a la Regenschirmblatt aufspannen, der Privat-Store, die verschiedenen Emotes

+ Zwischensequenzen



CONTRA:



- mir scheint, die Questgebiete sind sehr linear aufgebaut, jedenfalls im Stargebiet, bzw. sind sehr beengt und alles erscheint ein wenig zu vollgepfropft mit Mobs, ist für mich ein sehr grosses Minus, aber viell. ändert sich das im weiteren Spielverlauf noch

- die Möglichkeiten der Tastaturbelegung sind für mich ein Graus -.- jedenfalls kam ich damit überhaupt nicht klar

Beispiel: Kameraschwenk nach links lag voreingestellt auf einer meiner Maustasten, diese Taste habe ich dann anders belegt, danach führte das Spiel zwar die neue Aktion aus, aber dabei schwenkte die Kamera immer noch links (hab nächsten Feind anwählen auf einer der Mauszusatztasten gelegt)

- weiters, wie schaut man beim Laufen zur Seite? oO bzw. schwenkt die Kamera so, dass man seitlich und nach hinten schauen kann? Habe hierfür nirgends Einstellungen in der Tastaturbelegung finden können, mit rechtsklick und bewegen der Maus, schwenkt man ja die Kamera, bein Laufen schwenkt aber nicht mehr die Kamera, sondern der Char läuft dann in eben diese Richtung ... kann man nirgends einstellen, dass Kameraschwenks per linksklick funktionieren?


----------



## Astrad (5. Juli 2009)

Also die Kamrea kann ich drehen indem ich das Mausrad drücke und dann halt bewege.


----------



## Savaera (5. Juli 2009)

Astrad schrieb:


> Also die Kamrea kann ich drehen indem ich das Mausrad drücke und dann halt bewege.



Auf dem Mausrad liegt bei mir AutoRun oO, obwohl ich in der Tasta-Belegung für AutoRun Einfg genommen habe ... -.-


Jetzt wechselt das Spiel bei beiden Aktionen, also Mausrad und Einfg in den AutoRun Modus, das mein ich auch mit "nicht klarkommen", scheinbar löscht das Spiel bei einigen Sachen (oder gar bei allen?) die alte Belegung nicht


----------



## Astrad (5. Juli 2009)

Savaera schrieb:


> Auf dem Mausrad liegt bei mir AutoRun oO, obwohl ich in der Tasta-Belegung für AutoRun Einfg genommen habe ... -.-
> 
> 
> Jetzt wechselt das Spiel bei beiden Aktionen, also Mausrad und Einfg in den AutoRun Modus, das mein ich auch mit "nicht klarkommen", scheinbar löscht das Spiel bei einigen Sachen (oder gar bei allen?) die alte Belegung nicht




Mhh ,das ist wirklich komisch.Denn ich habe kein AutoRun bei mir,egal welcher Knopf oder Tastatur.....naja komische Sache das xD.


----------



## KingDCB (5. Juli 2009)

Astrad schrieb:


> Mhh ,das ist wirklich komisch.Denn ich habe kein AutoRun bei mir,egal welcher Knopf oder Tastatur.....naja komische Sache das xD.



Standartweise lieg AutoRun auf Numlock...schon probiert?


----------



## Astrad (5. Juli 2009)

KingDCB schrieb:


> Standartweise lieg AutoRun auf Numlock...schon probiert?




Jop,war gleich mein erster Versuch.Dort öffnet sich aber komischerweise das Supportmenü^^.


----------



## Norjena (5. Juli 2009)

Astrad schrieb:


> Jop,war gleich mein erster Versuch.Dort öffnet sich aber komischerweise das Supportmenü^^.



Das ist bei mir Standardmäßig auf "H" gewesen...seltsam...

Stecken da möglicherweiße die Illuminaten dahiner?


----------



## Duath (5. Juli 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Ncsoft hat x mal erwähnt, dass lediglich die Sprache, Märchen angepasst werden. Wer auf gesenkten Schwierigkeitsgrad etc. hofft, kann diese Hoffnung (zum Glück) begraben.


So ist es. An der Grafik oder der Spielmechanik ändert sich absolut nichts.

Gesenkter Schwierigkeitsgrad ist das letzte, was ich in dem Spiel haben wollte. Das Töten von Gegnern mit 3 Tasten wie in WoW ist extrem langweilig.


----------



## Astrad (5. Juli 2009)

Moin.


So nachdem ich das ganze Wochenende mit der AION Beta beschäftig war, will ich auch mal mein kleines Fazit dazu abgeben.



Grafik, Sound & Performance :

Die Grafik ist für ein MMORPG wirklich sehr gut. Bis auf einige "Matscherein" an Abhängen und Bergen ist mir nichts großartig Schlimmes aufgefallen.
Der Sound ist auch genau nach meinem Geschmack, die Musik ist richtig geil und versetzt einen so richtig schön in die Fantasy Welt von AION.Die Kampfsounds,
(Hier gehe ich mal nur auf den Magier ein), gefallen mir ebenfalls, beim Zaubern murmelt er verschiedene Zaubersprüche, Schläge etc. klingen nicht billig oder 
"piepsig" und auch größere Attacken werden durch einen lauteren "RUMMS" gut unterstrichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Die Performance ist für eine Beta ebenfalls beeindruckend. Hatte das ganze Wochenende keine Laggs, Abstürze oder sonstige störende Vorkommnisse die an der 
Performance liegen. Auf höchsten Einstellungen läuft das Spiel durchgehend mit min. 100 FPS und das obwohl sich in Städten wirklich viele Menschen tummeln.

Spielwelt

Die Spielwelt ist wirklich sehr schön und Abwechslungsreich Designed.Es gibt saftig grüne Wiesen, riesen Pilze, schöne Wasserlandschaften und sogar Wüsten 
ähnliche Landschaften. Es macht sehr viel Spaß sich so durch die Gebiete zu Questen. Am Charakterdesign erkennt man schon gut die Asiatische Herkunft.
Oftmals kämpft man gegen Samurai oder Fette Zweibeinige Hamster ähnliche Viecher, die sehr putzig aussehn.Auch sind die Gegner wirklich bisher sehr unterschiedlich
, sprich das komplette Design ist im andern Gebiet neu und nicht einfach nur neu eingefärbt...Abzüge bekommt das Spiel von mir allerdings im Außenposten Design
,denn dort findet man sehr oft die gleichen Hütten und weniger abwechselungsreiches Charakterdesign, oftmals sehen die Wachen genauso aus wie der Jäger im Wald oder
der Farmer auf der Farm. Ebenfalls Negativ sind die Höhlen, ich war bisher in 4 Höhlen und alle hatten das gleiche Design, komplett vom Feuer links hinten, bis zum Knochen 
am Eingang. Sehr schade...

Gameplay

Klar gibt es auch bei diesem Spiel wieder Skills die im Skillbuch verroten, aber ich habe das Gefühl es sind weniger.Ausserdem sind die Kämpfe durch das bilden
der "SKill Chains", spannender und abwechselungsreicher.1-2 Tasten Chars kann ich mir eigentlich nur schwer vorstellen, da man mit seinen "Ketten" mal so und mal so
kämpfen kann. Die Gegner finde ich auch recht Anspruchsvoll, grade als Zauberer muss man schon aufpassen und gut überlegt in eine Kampf gehen.2 Gegner können schon 
den Tod bedeuten, da man sehr wenig Rüstung besitzt und die Gegner nicht zimperlich mit einem Umgehen.

Quests :

Zugegeben, Abwechselungsreich sind die Quests nicht. Aber das sind sie wohl bei so gut wie keinem Spiel, was soll man auch großartig ändern? Das System funktioniert
ja. Allerdings ist die Anzahl der Quests teilweise enorm. Es dauerte bei mir gestern verdammt lang bis ich 1 Dorf abgequestet hatte, unzwar knappe 7 Stunden. Immer kam was Neues
oder noch ne folge und dann wieder was neues. Also muss man sich keine Sorge um mangelnde Quests machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Der Questlog ist übersichtlich und schlicht, die Quest texte
sagen einem das nötigste und durch das Lokalisierungssystem kann man sich gut die Position der Gegner oder des Questziels anzeigen lassen.


PRO :

- Charaktererstellung: Eine Glatte 1.Durch die enorm große Auswahl kann man aus den eigentlichen 2 Rassen eine ganze Menge machen. So kann man mit wenigen 
Handgriffen aus einem Elyos eine Elfe machen oder aus Asmodian einen Dämon, Ork, Zwerg oder auch eine Abart eines Höhlentrolls.

-Spielwelt, sehr Abwechslungsreich und schön Gestaltet.

-PvP Rang System, Da sieht man dann wenigstens einen Sinn im teilweise Sinnlosen Gegner verprügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

-Private Store, eine Super Sache wenn man einfach mal nur On ist zum labbern oder man mal AFK muss. Einfach Laden aufbaun, Waren reinziehen und los gehts.

-Rüstungen. Man kann sich beim Händler einen Überblick über spätere Rüstungsdesigns verschaffen. Und an den erkennt man wirklich die "Macht" des Charakters  ...wundervoll

-Craftingsystem: Man merkt schon am Anfang, dass das Craftingsystem ein wenig mehr Arbeit und Zeit in Anspruch nimmt als z.B. in WoW ab BC.

-Performance: Selbst bei älteren Kisten sollte das Spiel Problemlos laufen

-Ladezeiten: Beim Einloggen oder Gebietswechsel habe ich bisher max. 5 Sekunden Ladezeit gehabt, unglaublich schnell geht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

-PvP Luftkämpfe: Zugegeben, im Fliegen zu kämpfen ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und erforder einiges an Übung, zumindest wenn man gut sein will. Aber nach ein paar 
Trainingseinheiten macht es unglaublich viel Spaß und ist mal was Neues und erfrischendes.Genrell das fliegen macht Spaß.

CONTRA :

-Lange Laufwege nach dem Tod, da man immer an einem "Checkpoint" wiederbelebt wird, diesen kann man gegen Gold wechseln, aber vergisst man das mal muss man 
sich ein wenig bewegen.

-Ein Wenig Linear, Storyquest schön und gut aber ich finde man ist ein wenig zu sehr an einen bestimmten Weg gebunden

-Oftmals wiederholende Gebäude und NPC Designs in Außenposten.

Naja wie dem auch sei, das sind bei weitem nicht alle Pro´s und Contra´s aber es solle für einen kleinen Einblick reichen. Das Spiel hat wirklich Potenzial und 
wenn die Entwickler es schaffen, die Instanzen & ein gutes PvPSystem im Endcontent zu erschaffen, wird dieses Spiel mit Sicherheit seine Anhängerschaft finden 
und viele Leute begeistern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem 1.Bild steh ich neben meinem kleinen Feuerelementar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Das 2. Bild ist das Hauptgebäude der Hauptstadt und aufm 3. Pose ich vor sonem Riesigen fliegendem etwas,die einfach so am Himmel rumschlängeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Juli 2009)

Also ich muss schon sagen die Hauptstadt der Asmodier haben sie toll hinbekommen. Ich hab nie eine so schön designte und lebendige Stadt in einem Spiel gesehen und auf dem Platz vor dem großen Turm bin ich einfach mal stehen geblieben und hab mich umgeschaut...wie im Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich interessieren die Quests und alles ab jetzt nicht mehr, ich werd nur in der Stadt leben und sonst nix machen^^


----------



## Droyale (5. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Mich interessieren die Quests und alles ab jetzt nicht mehr, ich werd nur in der Stadt leben und sonst nix machen^^


hört sich ja richtig spannend an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3 im weckla (5. Juli 2009)

Kann es sein, dass es ab ca lvl 17 18 nur noch Gruppenquests gibt? 
Und wie trete ich einen Regionschannel/ Lfg-Channel etc bei? Es kommt immer die Meldung ich bin in keinem, wenn ich da etwas scheiben will.

Ansonsten Spiel ist Top, richtig geil


----------



## Randor2 (5. Juli 2009)

Ja ab 17- 18+ kommste alleine so gut wie gar nicht mehr weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wo man in nen Lfg kommt...ka.
Hab die leute immer so gefunden.

Die lags nerven etwas, aber noch spielen wir ja auf north america...also von daher seh ich das nicht so tragisch.

Aber wie gesagt, vielfalt und Athmosphäre is echt genail. freu mich total auf September  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2009)

Durch private Umstände heute nur ein paar Quests gemacht, hoffe werde morgen 14 (!)


----------



## jo0 (5. Juli 2009)

Shinar scheint seine Meinung geändert zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hat er im Betaboard (auf einmal) das Spiel bewertet:



> *Grafik:* 8 -Bodentexturen
> (Bsp: Charaktereditor, stimmig, Texturen, detailliert, Fertigkeitseffekte)
> 
> *Sound:* 8 -wiederholt sich im Kampf sehr oft
> ...



http://betaboards.aiononline.com/showthread.php?t=9066

Wertungssystem 1-10: 10 = am besten, 1 = am schlechtesten

Freut mich, dass er doch das Potenzial von Aion erkannt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Juli 2009)

und wer ist das?


----------



## jo0 (5. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> und wer ist das?



Paar Seiten vorher kannst du alles lesen.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...sult_type=posts


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Juli 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Paar Seiten vorher kannst du alles lesen.
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...sult_type=posts



achso.....und jetzt freuste dich dass er woanders das gegenteil geschrieben hat? 

auf deiner stelle würde ich mich extremst ärgern auf seine provokationen reingefallen zu sein..er hat euch einfach für dumm verkauft und es auch geschafft...gz denen die darauf reingefallen sind..oO


----------



## Shinar (5. Juli 2009)

Man sollte meine Bewertung auch nicht zu positiv auffassen. Das Spiel hat zwar ein Potenzial, aber es hat sehr viele Detailfehler (wie in meinen Kritikpunkten schon genannt).


----------



## pbast6 (5. Juli 2009)

Naja 50% der Dinge die du als Negativ siehst sind eigentlich MMO Standert wie das mit den Quest^^
Sag mal ein Spiel ohne Kill XY Feinde^^
Und Serverstabilität ? Ist das deine Erste Beta ? Der Server steht in den USA da dauerts halt etwasmit der Verbindung und außer das warscheinlich ein paar Tausend Spieler sich gleichzeitig einloggen wollen (bei WoW wär warscheinlich der der Login Server genauso Geschmolzen) darf auch mal ein Server down gehen. Du gibst wow warscheinlich in der hinsicht 10/10 Punkten, was ^^


----------



## Rethelion (5. Juli 2009)

Die Aion-Server sind meiner Meinung nach die stabilsten Betaserver die ich je gesehen hab. Bis auf die 2h beim Betastart und gestern 5Minuten Neustart waren sie immer online und ich konnte ohne Lags mit 1A-Performance spielen.

Btw. grad über Twitter entdeckt: http://news.mmosite.com/content/2009-07-02...4523101,2.shtml
Da schreibt glaub ich auch wieder jemand der entweder ein WoW-Fanboy ist und/oder keine Ahnung von Aion hat.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Juli 2009)

ich glaube der typ ist jemand der wohl am meisten hoffnungen von den leuten hier in AION reinsteckt, aber ein negativdenker ist, der alles so schlecht wie möglich redet damit er nicht enttäuscht wird...scheint wohl bereits traumatische erlebnisse mit anderen mmo´s gehabt zu haben als er für irgendein mmo feuer und flamme war aber derbst enttäuscht wurde und gefallen ist wie ein nasser sack... deswegen wohl diese kleine verstörtheit xD

ja man, ich werd psychologe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (5. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ja man, ich werd psychologe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deine Argumentation klingt zwar logisch und kam mir auch schon in den Sinn...
Aber lass es besser, meine Erfahrungen mit Psychologen sagen mir das die alle einen anner Klatsche haben und am besten selbst einen aufsuchen sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## pbast6 (5. Juli 2009)

@Rethelion
Das hat der mit absicht geschrieben.... anders kann ich mir das net vorstellen..... am besten sowas Ignorieren


----------



## Shinar (5. Juli 2009)

Jedem seine Meinung. Man muss in dieser Generation wohl die Meinungsfreiheit und den Kampf gegen die Zensur immer mehr verteidigen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Jedem seine Meinung. Man muss in dieser Generation wohl die Meinungsfreiheit und den Kampf gegen die Zensur immer mehr verteidigen.



du sagst es, ich hab erst vor kurzem ein paar lustige wortwechsel mit den anime fans im anime/manga thread gehabt, als ich gesagt habe dass ich NGE scheiße fand xDDD

der kleine aber feine unterschied zwischen meinungsfreiheit und provokation liegt aber in "ich finds scheiße" und "es ist scheiße"


----------



## Sin (5. Juli 2009)

Was interessiert mich was eine Person über das Spiel denkt? Hauptsache mir gefällt das Spiel.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich was eine Person über das Spiel denkt? Hauptsache mir gefällt das Spiel.



naja das ist aber ein "Allgemeine BETA Eindrücke (asmodier und elyos)" thread xD


----------



## Rethelion (5. Juli 2009)

Hat von euch schon wer sowohl Scout als auch Warrior gespielt?
Irgendwie kommt mir der Warrior viel stärker, also sowohl vom Schaden als auch vom einstecken vor.
Spiel gerade meinen zweiten Asmodier hoch und mit dem klappt alles viel besser.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Juli 2009)

Soooo, ich hab jetzt endlich meine Powermachine und kann AION zocken. Kann mir jemand per PM ne schnell-Anleitung geben, wie ich das mache? ;D


----------



## Pucaacup (5. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab einen Asmodier als Scout gespielt und mich für Assassin entschieden.
Ich fande als Scout zu Questen relativ schwer, vorallem ab zwei Mobs als, gegner waren sie meistens nicht zu schaffen, hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht. Auch wenn ich dann bis 4 min. mit der Nachwirken rumtrödeln musste.
Parallel habe ich auch einen mage bis lv 10 gespielt, das war wesentlich leichter.
Aber Scout zu spielen hat mir mehr Spass gemacht.
Ich habe es auf einen mittelmäßigen Laptop gespielt, habe die Standarteinstellung gelassen und es lief ohne Probleme.


----------



## jo0 (6. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> achso.....und jetzt freuste dich dass er woanders das gegenteil geschrieben hat?
> 
> auf deiner stelle würde ich mich extremst ärgern auf seine provokationen reingefallen zu sein..er hat euch einfach für dumm verkauft und es auch geschafft...gz denen die darauf reingefallen sind..oO



Schon mal was von Ironie gehört?




Shinar schrieb:


> Man sollte meine Bewertung auch nicht zu positiv auffassen. Das Spiel hat zwar ein Potenzial, aber es hat sehr viele Detailfehler (wie in meinen Kritikpunkten schon genannt).



Also 7 oder 8 von 10 Punkte ist für mich eine gute Wertung.


----------



## redsnapper (6. Juli 2009)

So, jetzt hab ich auch mal ein paar Fragen an die glücklichen Betatester:

1.) Wie spielt sich der Nahkampf/Buff Heiler (Namen vergessen, Kantor oder so?) so in der Gruppe? Ich spiele supergerne hybride Supportnahkämpfer, wenns so einen in AION geben würde wäre das ein großes Plus für mich!
2.) Wie gut erschließt sich das Interface? Ich hab mal für ne halbe Stunde China Open Beta gespielt und hatte da noch ziemliche Überblicksprobleme.
3.) Vom Gladiator, dem Ranger und dem Magier hab ich bereits einige ziemlich coole Videos gesehen. Die anderen Klassen (insbesondere die Heiler) sahen dagegen ziemlich effektleer aus, stimmt das?
4.) Wie funktioniert das Kämpfen in der Luft? Ganz normal bloß mit einer Dimension mehr? (Assassinen haben doch eine Art Stealth, kann man das im Fliegen benutzen?)
5.) Wie viel Sinn macht es sich im Kampf zu bewegen? Weiß jemand wie hoch die Boni dafür sind? Hab da bisher ziemlich geteilte Meinungen gehört.


Ich danke schonmal im Vorraus für die Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Allerdings fürchte ich das die eine oder andere Frage jenseits des Beta Horizonts liegt...)


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> 1.) Wie spielt sich der Nahkampf/Buff Heiler (Namen vergessen, Kantor oder so?) so in der Gruppe? Ich spiele supergerne hybride Supportnahkämpfer, wenns so einen in AION geben würde wäre das ein großes Plus für mich!
> 2.) Wie gut erschließt sich das Interface? Ich hab mal für ne halbe Stunde China Open Beta gespielt und hatte da noch ziemliche Überblicksprobleme.
> 3.) Vom Gladiator, dem Ranger und dem Magier hab ich bereits einige ziemlich coole Videos gesehen. Die anderen Klassen (insbesondere die Heiler) sahen dagegen ziemlich effektleer aus, stimmt das?
> 4.) Wie funktioniert das Kämpfen in der Luft? Ganz normal bloß mit einer Dimension mehr? (Assassinen haben doch eine Art Stealth, kann man das im Fliegen benutzen?)
> 5.) Wie viel Sinn macht es sich im Kampf zu bewegen? Weiß jemand wie hoch die Boni dafür sind? Hab da bisher ziemlich geteilte Meinungen gehört.



1. Ka, hab bisher keinen gespielt, dank meiner Grafikkarte, nach 5 schwarzen Bildschirmen beim erstellverusch weil die alte Kiste zu warm wird hab ichs gelassen. (morgen is damit ja endlich Ruhe nur dann is die Beta rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
2. Ich finde es recht übersichtlich, nix großartig neues, aber gut, habe mich sehr schnell mit allem zurechtgefunden.
3. Bisher hab ich keine Klasse gesehen die langweilig aussieht, was Effekte etc angeht sind alle gut bedient, manche vl sogar zu gut^^. Grade der Priester kann Blitze schießen die alles ausleuchten.
4. Ähnlich wie auf dem Boden, gibt aber manche SKills die nur in Luft gehen, und wieder andere die nicht gehen (Zb. Ranger Fallen). Zudem haben alle Klassen einen passiven Buff wenn sie in der Luft sind. Templer zb 10% mehr Resi gegen körperlichen Schaden, Zauberer macht 5% mehr Schaden...etc
5. Es gibt in Aion ein kleines "Autolaufen" wurde wohl eingeführt um die Luftkämpfe etwas zu bessern, wenn du einen Skill drückst und NICHT am Gegner stehst bewegst du dich automatisch hin, sobald man aber mauell läuft oder schon am Gegner steht st das Autolaufen ausgeschaltet, im Grunde kaum ein Unterschied zu anderen Spielen.

Bewegen im Kampf....als Ranger muss man kiten, also hier ist Bewegung von Nöten, sogar gegen Mobs. Als Assasin gibt es Skills die von hinten deutlich mehr Schaden machen, auch hier ist es wichtige hinter dem Gegner zu sein.
Ich glaube blocken geht logischerweiße auch nur von vorne, also auch hier wichtig das zb der Templer/in seinem/ihrem Gegner ins Gesicht schaut.
Das komische rumgehüpfe wir in Wow fällt großteils weg, was ich aber nicht vermisse ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Sin (6. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich auch mal ein paar Fragen an die glücklichen Betatester:
> 
> 1.) Wie spielt sich der Nahkampf/Buff Heiler (Namen vergessen, Kantor oder so?) so in der Gruppe? Ich spiele supergerne hybride Supportnahkämpfer, wenns so einen in AION geben würde wäre das ein großes Plus für mich!
> 2.) Wie gut erschließt sich das Interface? Ich hab mal für ne halbe Stunde China Open Beta gespielt und hatte da noch ziemliche Überblicksprobleme.
> ...



1) Nun, wenn der Kantor die Gruppe gebufft hat und seine Auren an sind, die die hälfte der Arbeit bereits getan. Im Prinzip machst du dann nurnoch dein eigenes ding, indem du die Gruppe mit etwas Schaden unterstützt. Heilen tut der Kleriker und der Hauptschaden kommt von den DDs wie Assa, Sorc oder Gladi.

2) Das Interdace lässt sich nur auf 3 Arten anpassen:
a) Man kann die Minimap + die Eigene Lebensanzeige an den Oberen Bildschirmrand anbringen, anstatt normal unten.
b) Man kann 3 zusätzliche Skillleisten anbringen, 2 über der normalen, eine am rechten Bildschirmrand.
c) Man kann die größe des Interfaces Skalieren.
Im prinzip reichen die 3 Sachen jedoch vollkommen aus um die Übersicht zu behalten.

3)Also was z.B. den Nahkampf des Kantors angeht, muss ich sagen hält sich die Effekthascherei in grenzen, was aber nicht umbedingt schlecht sein muss. Wer will schon die ganze zeit einen euphorisch springenen Nahkämpfer haben, der bei jeder Attacke nen Salto nach vorne macht, könnt auf dauer nerven.

4)Kämpfen in der Luft ist zumindest als Nahkämpfer noch recht quälend momentan. Bei einigen Luftkämpfen in der Arena war es bei mir z.B. so, dass ich tot war bevor ich dan die Caster/Fernkämpfer rankommen konnte, bzw dank root meine 1 Minütige Flugzeit abgelaufen war. Es erfordert zudem einiges an mikromanagement.

5) Als Nahkämpfer lohnt es sich sehr gegen Caster, weil sobald sich der Caster nur ein Stückchen dreht (nicht so wie bei wow) bricht der Cast ab. Im prinzip haben also die Nahkämpfer im Nahkampf schon so gut wie gewonnen wenn die Gegnerklasse keine Instant skills zur verfügung hat, bzw die diversen roots auf CD sind.


----------



## redsnapper (6. Juli 2009)

Das ging ja schnell, vielen Dank!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
AION klingt wirklich immer besser, mal sehen ob ich mich mit dem Stil anfreunden kann...wird es wohl direkt zum Release eine Probeversion geben? Oder gibt es hier auch eine Open Beta? Ich würde ungerne 40&#8364; für ein Spiel ausgeben das ich kaum/gar nicht kenne.


----------



## Sin (6. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Das ging ja schnell, vielen Dank!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eine probeversion zum Release kannste dir jetzt schon abschminken, frühestens nach einem halben Jahr oder Jahr kann man mit sowas rechnen.


----------



## redsnapper (6. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Eine probeversion zum Release kannste dir jetzt schon abschminken, frühestens nach einem halben Jahr oder Jahr kann man mit sowas rechnen.



Dachte ich mir schon fast, sie wären auch blöd das zu machen, so werde ich mir das Spiel wahrscheinlich einfach kaufen...gibt einfach nichts cooleres als beim Start eines MMOs mit tausenden von Newbies zusammen zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (6. Juli 2009)

Argh, außerdem dauert das 5 Stunden nur den Clienten zu laden...wie lange muss ich dann noch auf die Patches warten?

Edith: Und wie funktioniert die Amazon Betrügerei?^^


----------



## Sin (6. Juli 2009)

So, nachdem ich fast nur positiv Beiträge geschrieben habe, möcht ich auch mal ein paar negative Sachen loswerden:

- Laufwege sind teilweise extrem nervig. Oft wird man für die Storyquests durch den halben Kontinent geschickt, dann zur Hauptstadt, wieder zurück und anschließend nochmal wo anders hin. Durch die Tatsache dass man nicht überall fliegen darf (und gleiten ist da keine alternative) kann es sehr schnell recht nervig werden.

- an einigen Ecken sieht die Lanfschaft noch nicht wirklich fertig aus. An manchen Stellen steht man an einer schlucht, schaut runter und denkt sich: WOW! An anderen jedoch sehen Texturen etwas matschig aus, und die gestalltung etwas lieblos.

- Manchmal bieten Questbeschreibungen zu wenig Informationen, so dass man schonmal ne halbe Stunde allein mit dem Suchen verbringt. 
- Sammelskills müssen oft aktuell gehalten werden, da diese für manche quest benötigt werden. Z.B. 10x Silber sammeln oder 10 Kartoffeln.
- Berufe skillen selber dauert unheimlich lange und währe ohne die work orders unmöglich. Positiv jedoch: Die Sachen die man herstellen kann sind recht brauchbar.
- Kein gutes PVP weil alle angst haben ihre Punkte zu verlieren und deswegen lieber NPCs abfarmen als "echtes" PVP zu betreiben.
- Kein schwimmen möglich. Jeder bekommt schaden wenn er unter wasser ist. Kleriker und Kantoren sind da im Vorteil, weil sie sich gemütlich hochheilen können bis sie auf der anderen Seite des Sees sind.
- Die Elyos Hauptstadt wirkt noch ein wenig unbelebt, gerade beim Dock ist wenig los. Positiv jedoch: Es kommt ein klein wenig Final Fantasy Flair auf.
- Die Namensgebung für Charaktere sollte limitiert sein. Maximal zu beginn ein großbuchstabe, der rest klein. Leider laufen genug vInCeNtS oder HUGOS rum.
- Die Idee das Titel stats geben ist nicht schlecht, andererseits sollte man einen Titel den man bekommt doch lieber auswählen können weil er einem gefällt, und nicht weil man dadurch x schaden mehr macht.
- Das Stigma system gefällt mir atm auch noch nicht so. Früher hies es, man könne skills anderer Klassen lernen wenn man diese im PVP tötet und diese Stigmasteine fallen lassen. Die Idee haben sie leider nicht umgesetz, wobei es mehr Individualität zugelassen hätte. Ein mage in Plattenrüstung der sich heilen kann wär doch nice gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (6. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Argh, außerdem dauert das 5 Stunden nur den Clienten zu laden...wie lange muss ich dann noch auf die Patches warten?
> 
> Edith: Und wie funktioniert die Amazon Betrügerei?^^


Das ist keine Betrügerei.

Vorbestellen, antesten und wenn's dir nicht gefällt wieder abbestellen.

Betrug ist eher was 4u2play und andere machen, die 5&#8364; für einen kostenlosen (!) Key verlangen bloß damit die noch Gewinn machen selbst wenn man das Spiel nicht kauft oder damit die Kunden auch ja das Produkt bei 4u2play kaufen...

Das nächste Wochenende, an dem du das Spiel testen kannst, dürfte am 17. beginnen. Wenn du dir das Spiel also bei Amazon vorbestellst solltest du ca. am 15. oder 16. den Key bekommen.



Sin schrieb:


> - an einigen Ecken sieht die Lanfschaft noch nicht wirklich fertig aus. An manchen Stellen steht man an einer schlucht, schaut runter und denkt sich: WOW! An anderen jedoch sehen Texturen etwas matschig aus, und die gestalltung etwas lieblos.
> 
> - Manchmal bieten Questbeschreibungen zu wenig Informationen, so dass man schonmal ne halbe Stunde allein mit dem Suchen verbringt.
> - Sammelskills müssen oft aktuell gehalten werden, da diese für manche quest benötigt werden. Z.B. 10x Silber sammeln oder 10 Kartoffeln.


Die Grafik wird mit 1.5 überarbeitet, vor allem die genannten Texturen.

Ich weiß nicht, welche Quest du da gemacht hast, aber manche Quests haben eben als Aufgabe etwas zu suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass der Sammelskill aktuell gehalten werden muss finde ich gut. Man braucht ihn später sowieso für jeden Beruf. Zur Not kann man auch noch mit anderen Spielern handeln.


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> - Laufwege sind teilweise extrem nervig. Oft wird man für die Storyquests durch den halben Kontinent geschickt, dann zur Hauptstadt, wieder zurück und anschließend nochmal wo anders hin. Durch die Tatsache dass man nicht überall fliegen darf (und gleiten ist da keine alternative) kann es sehr schnell recht nervig werden.
> - Berufe skillen selber dauert unheimlich lange und währe ohne die work orders unmöglich. Positiv jedoch: Die Sachen die man herstellen kann sind recht brauchbar.
> - Kein gutes PVP weil alle angst haben ihre Punkte zu verlieren und deswegen lieber NPCs abfarmen als "echtes" PVP zu betreiben.
> - Kein schwimmen möglich. Jeder bekommt schaden wenn er unter wasser ist. Kleriker und Kantoren sind da im Vorteil, weil sie sich gemütlich hochheilen können bis sie auf der anderen Seite des Sees sind.
> ...



Bei den Punkten stimme ich auch großteils zu.

Was mir noch fehlt sind mehr Indivdualisierungsmöglichkeiten...zb Passivskills würde ich nicht alle hinterherwerfen sondern die Anzahl limitieren...(Waffenskills ausgeschlossen jeder sollte da frei wählen können)

Mit den Titeln....ich würde es eher so machen das man bis zu 5(als Beispiel) Titel via Rune, oder sonstwas an seine Seele "schmieden" kann...diese Titel geben dann Stats auch ohne das sie eingeblendet sein müssen.

Ich fände es auch toll wenn man Atributspunkte selbst verteilen könnte..allerdings nicht einfach alle zb in Stärke, sondern das mit jedem Punkt mehr der Stat teuer wird...so das man um effektiv zu sein ca 2-3Stats erhöhen sollte..was genau man nimmt ist ja egal Auswahl gibts genug.


----------



## Sin (6. Juli 2009)

Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist:

Ich finde es schade, dass man beim Gegner nicht erkennen kann wieviel leben er noch hat. Weder die eigentliche HP anzahl, noch irgendeine art von Prozent. Nur den Roten Balken :-(


----------



## Duath (6. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich fände es auch toll wenn man Atributspunkte selbst verteilen könnte..allerdings nicht einfach alle zb in Stärke, sondern das mit jedem Punkt mehr der Stat teuer wird...so das man um effektiv zu sein ca 2-3Stats erhöhen sollte..was genau man nimmt ist ja egal Auswahl gibts genug.


Reichen dir die gefühlten 100 Sockelplätze nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Primärattribute lassen sich gar nicht erhöhen. Die sind nur dazu da, die Erhöhung der Sekundär-Attribute ro level abhängig von der Klasse zu kontrollieren. Und Sekundäre Attributspunkte selbst verteilen ist durch die ganzen Sockel und Manasteine wie gesagt absolut unnötig.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

Laufen = Suck
Gleiten = Nutzlos


Von nem hohen begr runnerfliegen bringt nur sehr wenig, ist zwar schnell aber als lauf-Alternative unbrauchbar


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Reichen dir die gefühlten 100 Sockelplätze nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja gut, die Sockel sind schon zahlreich...aber darf es etwas mehr sein?

Die Idee mit den passivskills ist es was mir gut gefallen würde, die machen einen netten Unterschied aus, so ließen sich auch ein paar zusätzliche einbauen um mehr Auswahl zu gewährleisten. Dazu vl noch ein paar extra Stigmas (nicht die Anzahl Plätze, aber die Auswahl erweitern).

Was ich mich aber schon länger Frage...in Lineage 2 gab es ja immer die "Scroll of Entchant BlaBlubbWeapon"...gibt es etwas vergleichbares in Aion? Mit dem aufwerten der Items..aber die Chance das es alles zerreißt? Fände das echt toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Genau wie das mit den Titeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Laufen = Suck
> Gleiten = Nutzlos
> 
> 
> Von nem hohen begr runnerfliegen bringt nur sehr wenig, ist zwar schnell aber als lauf-Alternative unbrauchbar



Mitn Bisschen üben und Glück kan man eigentlich von jedem Ameisen Hügel aus fast die Komplette Flugdauer durchgleiten.

@ Sin das wird irgendwann sicherlich noch kommen und war auch bei WoW lange ohne Addon nicht vorhanden .


----------



## Virthu (6. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Laufen = Suck
> Gleiten = Nutzlos
> 
> 
> Von nem hohen begr runnerfliegen bringt nur sehr wenig, ist zwar schnell aber als lauf-Alternative unbrauchbar



gleiten ist keineswegs nutzlos. in morheim kann man von der stadt aus immer wieder sehr lange strecken gleiten und einen langen laufweg sparen, indem man an einer stelle vom berg mitten in den nächten abschnitt springt. verteron hat auch ein paar sehr nette stellen. und wer pvp gemacht hat und gesehen hat, wie der gegner das gelände zur flucht nutzt, wird gleiten auch nicht als nutzlos bezeichnen.

mit level 25 bekommt man dazu einen geschwindigkeitsbonus, nachdem man die abyssquest hinter sich gebracht hat, so dass gleiten und fliegen ein stück eingenehmer ausfallen. mit besseren flügeln und längerer flugdauer dank verschiedenen items und den flugtränken wird es noch leichter und wichtiger diese beide aspekte richtig nutzen zu können.

wer die chance hat, an der 1-25 beta teilzunehmen, sollte sie unbedingt nutzen, um vor allem abyss und den flugkampf zu testen. vielleicht ändert der eine oder andere seine meinung zum flugsystem.

p.s.: wo ich darüber nachdenke... morheim ist voll von lauter klippen und sehr hohen abhängen, wo man ständig versucht ist, die flügel zu nutzen. das fand ich im gegensatz zu elthen schon deutlich attraktiver. jetzt weiss ich auch, warum mir die asmo gebiete besser gefallen haben :-)

pps: hat ev jemand einen link zu einer frei erhältlichen software zur videoaufnahme- und bearbeitung? ev könnte ich ja ein paar clips als demo aufnehmen.


----------



## Sin (6. Juli 2009)

So, habs nunmal getestet: In keinen Elyos Questgebiet 1-35 kann man wirklich fliegen, und gerade in der Wüste sind die Laufwege extrem lang. Ich muss mal schauen ob ich die höheren Gebiete komme zum testen, glaube aber eher weniger dass man da fliegen darf.


----------



## Virthu (6. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> So, habs nunmal getestet: In keinen Elyos Questgebiet 1-35 kann man wirklich fliegen, und gerade in der Wüste sind die Laufwege extrem lang. Ich muss mal schauen ob ich die höheren Gebiete komme zum testen, glaube aber eher weniger dass man da fliegen darf.


im lufttempel kann man frei herumfliegen. auf asmodierseite geht das im feuertempel.


----------



## Sin (6. Juli 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> im lufttempel kann man frei herumfliegen. auf asmodierseite geht das im feuertempel.



Ja, da schon, aber es geht ja darum, dass man kein Mount in dem Sinne hat und man nicht endlos gleiten kann, bei vielen wirkt es mit sicherheit frustrierend, dass man so lange laufen muss.


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ja, da schon, aber es geht ja darum, dass man kein Mount in dem Sinne hat und man nicht endlos gleiten kann, bei vielen wirkt es mit sicherheit frustrierend, dass man so lange laufen muss.



Sicherlich jedoch wie bereits gesagt wenn man die Umgebung geschickt nutzt kann man schon sehr gut Gleiten in jeder Zone was auch dem autowalkafk durch zonen rennen Entgegenwirkt was
A: Mehr details vom spiel entdeckenlässt und B: Mehr Aufmerksamkeit was die Rifts bzw eindringenden Feinden gegenüber zur Folge hat

Ab Abyss wird das Fliegen sowieso erst Richtig interessant , zumal gerade Distanzklassen mit dem Fliegen Meelemobs zum wahnsinn treiben können.


----------



## Madir (6. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Was ich mich aber schon länger Frage...in Lineage 2 gab es ja immer die "Scroll of Entchant BlaBlubbWeapon"...gibt es etwas vergleichbares in Aion? Mit dem aufwerten der Items..aber die Chance das es alles zerreißt? Fände das echt toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kannst Items aufwerten. Beim General Store gibts ein Extration Tool, damit kannst du ein Item zerstören und bekommst dafür Items mit denen du Upgrades machen kannst. Das Item das du Upgraden möchtest kann dabei zwar nicht zerstört werden aber bei einem Fehlschlag verlierst du ein Stufe bereits vorhandener Upgrades. An den Items erkennst du Upgrades an einem +x vor dem Namen.


----------



## evergrace (6. Juli 2009)

man super aus is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


echt tolle community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war die letzten 2 stunden nur am quatschen und hab dieses we sehe viele Nette Menschen kennengelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


freu mich schon aufs nächste we und auf den release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (6. Juli 2009)

So diese betaphase ist nun beendet. Meine Eindrücke: Klasse. Es hat sehr viel spaß gemacht. Die Community ist Top. Lauter nette menschen, tolle Kämpfe und viel zu entdecken. Ich freu mich schon, in 2 Wochen wieder mit meiner Gilde schreiben zu können. Ich bin nun fast 17 mit meinem Elyos Spirit Master. Das Spiel wird absolut gekauft.^^


----------



## evergrace (6. Juli 2009)

das einzige was scheisse war an der beta
war die meldung "server shutting down please quit the game"


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Du kannst Items aufwerten. Beim General Store gibts ein Extration Tool, damit kannst du ein Item zerstören und bekommst dafür Items mit denen du Upgrades machen kannst. Das Item das du Upgraden möchtest kann dabei zwar nicht zerstört werden aber bei einem Fehlschlag verlierst du ein Stufe bereits vorhandener Upgrades. An den Items erkennst du Upgrades an einem +x vor dem Namen.



Hm, besser als nix, die Leuchteffekte gibt es noch?


----------



## Randor2 (6. Juli 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> das einzige was scheisse war an der beta
> war die meldung "server shutting down please quit the game"



Ja das war bitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Wochen sind soooo lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja meine 18er Sorc und mein 8er Priest brauchen ja auch ne Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3 im weckla (6. Juli 2009)

Ich kann nur sagen, das Spiel ist echt der Hammer, ich hoffe, dass der hält, was die großartige Beta versprochen hat. 

Ich und noch n paar sind schon so weit, wir werden eine Gilde gründen und somit in die Lande ziehen


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, das Spiel ist echt der Hammer, ich hoffe, dass der hält, was die großartige Beta versprochen hat.
> 
> Ich und noch n paar sind schon so weit, wir werden eine Gilde gründen und somit in die Lande ziehen



Naja es ist ja net wirklich ne Beta , es ist schlichtweg kosten günstige Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das das Spiel läuft wissen sie ja eh und wirklich viel Lokalisiertes haben se ja nicht wirklich ausprobiert bisher.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

Ich bin grad mal auf 13 gekommen (obwohl ich mit 7 angefangen hab). Nächste Beta werde ich wohl einen asmodischen Assa spieln, daich diesmal zu sehr mit meiner Gladiatorin beschäftigt war.


----------



## Madir (7. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Naja es ist ja net wirklich ne Beta , es ist schlichtweg kosten günstige Werbung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja zumindest sind es Test mit ihren lokalen Hostingpartner, Serveranbindungen etc.


----------



## Doomsta (7. Juli 2009)

ich kann ja nicht viel aus der wirklichen EU beta berichten, aber ich hab das spiel auf den chinesischen servern angetset und bin bis zu einem level 14 sorcerer gekommen.
Also die grafik ist eine Wucht, damit lässt sich kaum ein Rollenspiel vergleichen echt der wahnsinn. Der spielfluss ist super, von einer quest zur nächsten, NULL gegrinde! Die chinesische community war super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, grad mit einer 17 Jährigen chinesin dessen namen ich nicht schreiben kann auf englisch über die chinesisch-amerikanischen politschen verhältnisse diskutiert. Zum pvP kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, aber als level 14 char hatte ich: 1 slow, 1 knockback, eine stun, eine entangle und eine sleep fähigkeit....das verspricht dynamisches PvP! 
Das größte highlight war dann natürlich auf level 10, als ich endlich meine flügelchen ausbreiten konnte und los fliegen konnte...erstmal ne ganze zeit nur von a nach b geflogen und spaß gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
Einzig allein der Hohe schwierigkeitsgrad hat mich irritiert, so kann man es doch nur sehr schwer mit 2 gegner gleichzeitig aufnehmen...3 hab ich fast nie geschafft. naja bin von Worldof1buttoncraft auch ein wenig verwöhnt...

Also mir gefällt das Game super, habs vorbestellt und mein WoW account wird dann wohl an nen freund verschenkt. UNd nun geh ich weiter mit Tsinghao chatten, sofern das ihr name ist!
Wir sehn uns in Aion!


----------



## Norjena (7. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> ...chinesin dessen namen...



Das mit der Grammatik üben wir aber nochmal ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (7. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das mit der Grammatik üben wir aber nochmal ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


grammatik / rechtschreib flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...ich schreib gerne schnell und unüberlegt!


----------



## Norjena (7. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> grammatik / rechtschreib flame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hrhr, oft mach ich ja keine Rechtschreibflames, aber der Fehler hat mich einfach zum schmunzeln gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## redsnapper (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch grad ein wenig die China Open Beta gespielt, hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht.
Ich habe einen Priester auf lvl 7 gespielt, zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich:
1 Schadenszauber
2 Nahkampfattacken (Als Skillchain, also muss man 1 benutzen um 2 benutzen zu können. 2 macht dann gut Schaden und stunt kurz)
2 Heilzauber (Direktheilung und HoT)
2 60min Buffs

Ich habe jeden dieser Zauber regelmäßig benutzt, bis jetzt war also kein Fähigkeiten Müll dabei.

Die Quests waren zwar mehr oder weniger alle Sammel/Töte Qs, jedoch mit sehr verschiedenen Gegnern in recht unterschiedlichen Gebieten. Ich habe nur durch Quests gelevelt, jedoch eher da ich die Abwechslung mag, die Belohnungen waren meistens nicht der Rede wert (sehr sehr wenig EP, mittelmäßig viel Geld das ich eh nicht ausgeben kann).

Die Story Quests (ähnlich der epischen Questreihe bei LOTRO) haben nette Zwischensequenzen, vorallem die aus dem Abyss in denen man sich sogar selbst steuert (hatte das leider nur einmal, soweit ich weiß ist die Flügelquest auf 10 ähnlich).

Grafisch ist das Spiel erste Sahne, selbst mit dem Stil konnte ich mich gut anfreunden. Die Kampfanimationen sind sehr asiatisch (sprich es funkelt, blitzt und explodiert), was bisher Spaß machte, könnte allerdings sein das es auf die Dauer etwas nervt.

Ich spreche mich nochmal mit ein paar Kollegen ab, vermutlich werde ich morgen vorbestellen, freue mich jetzt schon mehr vom Spiel zu sehen (und zu flieeegen^^).


----------



## Ingerim (7. Juli 2009)

So nun auch mal meien Eindrücke zu diesem beta We an dem ich zum glück dank eiens freundlichen Foren Users mit meiner Freundin ncoh tielnehmen konnte auch wenn erst Sonntag Nachts bis heut 21Uhr habe meinen Sorc auf 12 gespielt und habe meien Klasse für das Final game gefunden. Vorbestellt ist nun auch schon.

Werde dann zwar wieder von 1 weg anfangen müssen ist aber auch nicht schlimm da ich mir den Priest sowie Scout und Warri noch ansehn will.

Über die Grafik brauche ich nicht viel zusagen da mir der Asiatische Style sowieso sehr zusagt.

Die Cast Animationen die ich bis jetzt gesehn habe sind zwar noch nicht die mega über Dinger aber trotzdem sehr schick und edel gemacht. Und was mir pesöhnlich sehr gefällt ist das wirklich jedess Emote animiert ist(außer ich habe irgendeiens übersehn).

Zum Gameplay gefällt mir auch sehr doch nen wenig Anspruchsvoll also nicht einfach in die Mobs reinspringen und gut ist so wie in vielen anderen genre vertreten. die Campaign Quests erzählen wie ich finde doch eine relativ schöne Geschichte und die Videos die ich bis jetzt zum sehn bekommen habe sehr schöne Arbeit hätte ich auch gerne in meiner Portfoli.

Kämpfe laufen schön dynamisch ab und man hat doch schon recht bald einiges an Skills, dennoch sind 3 Mobs aufeinmal schon mit etwas taktik bzw in welche richtung man sich bewegt.

Das fliegen auch wenn es nur eingeschränkt möglich ist wird man ja sehen wie es im Endgame dann funktioniert recht spassig und auch Luft PvP. Das gleiten erfordert einiges an Übung aber wenn man es mal draussen hat kommt man wie ich finde doch relativ gut und zügiger als zu Fuss von punkt a nach B auch wenn nicht genau der weg genommen wird den man sosnt nehmen würde.

Also mein Fazit hat mich komplett überzeugt macht mir unheimlich spass und das schon am Anfang wo es ja doch noch nciht soviel zu tun gibt wie es im High End dann sein wird machte es mir jetzt schon mehr Spass als WoW das gesamte letzte jahr. (Meine persöhnliche meinung wohlgemerkt und soll keinen Flameo der sonstiges auslösen.) Ebenso empfand ich die Community als sehr angenehm hilsberreit und Nett.

Und das System auf dem ich es gestet habe ist ein:

AMD Phenom Quadcore 9500
4 GBRam
nVidia 9400GT PCI Express
OS: WIN XP Pro SP3

Dürfte ansich locker reichen oder was denkt Ihr.

Einstellungen alles auf High 8 x AntiAlising und volle Bloom Effekte. die teils unter 20FPS kommen bzw kamen daher das im hintergrund noch 1 anderes Spiel lief und ich noch eine 3D Grafik Rausrendern ließ. Aber man merkte trotzdem keinen wirklichen unterschied.
Und nun will ich noch ein paar screens von mir dranhängen wo ich finde das die recht schön geworden sind und woraus denk ich demmnächst mal ne Sig oder nen Wallpaper draus erarbeitet werden wird. Ansonsten lief es durchgehen sprich nachdem ich mal draufkam das andere Spiel zu beenden und das Rendenr fertig war immer mit 40 - 70+ FPS 

Da bekam die kleine Senzemilia gerade Ihre Flügel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fand ich irgendwie gerade passen bei diesem Emote




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Relaxen am badeteich *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiss jemand ob man dieses Outfit mal bekommt hat es meienr freundin irgendwie angetan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat sie nicht ein bezauberndes Lächeln und gesicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch was mir persöhnlich am besten efällt zusammen mit dme Screen von oben drüber daraus wird vermutlich auch noch eine Arbeit entstehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und sagt was zu wie ihr die Screens so fidnet und die Tage wenn ich zu komme stelle ich mal ein wallpaper online wer mag darf es sich laden. Was wenn gewünscht auch euer Char eingesetzt werden kann aber erstmal die Termine abarbeiten.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (7. Juli 2009)

Hab das Event nen Asmodian Sorcerer auf Lvl 20 gezockt und fands auch richtig nice
ok, quests waren zwar knapp bemessen, aber so musste man halt bissl rumsuchen wo noch was war, war auch ganz lustig so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab auch das Elite-Gebiet in Altgard samt Boss gemacht (der mich mehr als einmal geonehittet hat oO).
Schwierigkeitsgrad is um einiges schwerer als bei vielen anderen spielen, aber das auch gut so, so machts wenigstens länger spaß^^
und grafik fand ich einfach nur hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Pansen (7. Juli 2009)

Ich habe meine Assassine auf Level 20 gespielt, aber Quests haben doch sehr gut gereicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe auf meinem Profil einen Blog geschrieben, könnt ja mal reinklicken und was Nettes zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso, für Faule: http://my.buffed.de/user/3117/blog


----------



## Kangrim (7. Juli 2009)

Spoiler zur Level 9 Flügelquest (Elyos)


Spoiler



Ich hatte erst richtig angst bekommen als da diese drei Drachen auf mich zu kahmen. Ich dachte "Verdammt 2 sind ja schons chwer wie zur hölle soll ich denn da 3 schaffen?" Dann hat wohl jeder bemerkt wie wenig HP die haben xD
Die Videoszene nachdem man den Bossmob da besiegt hat hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen.


 Ich hoffe davon wird es noch viel mehr im laufe des spieles geben.


----------



## Kizna (7. Juli 2009)

So dann will auch ich mal meine Meinung zum besten geben.

Das erste was mir an diesen Spiel aufgefallen ist, ist der Soundtrack. Musikalisch gesehen einfach eine Bombe. Die Titel sind passend ausgesucht und heben die Stimmung in die richtige Richtung. Bin sehr gespannt ob sich die Soundtracks in den 20+ Gebieten wiederholen werden oder ob da auch neue hinzu kommen, aber bisher grandios.

Über die Grafik braucht nicht viel geredet werden. Sie ist sehr schön geworden und frisst vergleichsweise wenig Speicher. Zwar fehlt es mir schon wie oft geschrieben etwas an Bodengewächs, aber das ist nur ein kleines Manko.

Die Animationen sind grundsätzlich spitze. Es ist in meinen Augen eines der ersten Spiele, das es schaft an die Bewegungsanimationen von WoW ranzukommen. Sie wirken flüssig und aus einen Guss. Kein abgehacktes laufen, kein über dem Boden schweben, einfach schön gemacht. Ausserdem sind sie nicht so dramtisch überladen. Einfach aber gut gehalten.

PvP ... gut bisher nicht wirklich Zeit gehabt es zu testen, bin allerdings sehr gespannt da es fast alle bekannten Komponenten beinhalten soll und hinzu kommt noch das PvPvE.

Gut kommen wir zu einen mir sehr wichtigen Punkt, die kleinen und unscheinbaren aber denoch wichtigen Dinge. Ich erwähne hier einfach mal das Blatt als Regenschirm. Ich musste schmunzeln als ich sah wie mein Char dieses Blatt plötzlich rausholt und auch bei den Emotes haben sie sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben. Bin wirklich gespannt was noch hinzu kommt.

Alles in allen bietet das Spiel von einer unglaublichen Charaktererstellungsfülle bis hin zu den winzigsten Emotes sehr viel.


----------



## _flo93_ (8. Juli 2009)

Finde auch, dass die Emotes sehr gut gelungen sind.. (mein Lieblingsemote ist immer noch des, wo der Char nen Lolli aus der Tasche zieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Freue mich schon auf das nächste Beta-Event 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Das /laugh - Emote von Elyos Frauen ist einfach dämlich


----------



## Klunker (8. Juli 2009)

ich ahbe kangrimm ne schelle verpasst, tolles emote^^


----------



## Virthu (8. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Das /laugh - Emote von Elyos Frauen ist einfach dämlich



dieses emote ist das höchte maß an verhöhnung, das einem besiegten feind zuteil werden kann. zusammen mit /fear und /cheer (genau hinschauen xD) ist das ein absoluter nervenkiller.
statt /laugh sollte man /smile nehmen, wenn der char lachen soll.


----------



## Duath (9. Juli 2009)

Ich finde /provoke ja noch am besten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NickSilver (20. Juli 2009)

So ich wollt jetzt auch mal ein Fazit ziehen.

Hab die letzten Tage an der Beta teilgenommen und war wirklich beeindruckt. Vor weg schonmal, ist nen super geiles Game.
Ich hab einen Assasinen bis lvl 10 und einen Sorc bis lvl 13 gespielt und fand beide recht gut. Bei beiden gefiel mir das Gameplay echt gut, favorisieren würde ich aber den Assasinen, der allerdings einen sehr schweren Start hat, was so ziemlich jeder bestätigt wenn man sich mal in diversen Foren umhört. Er macht im vergleich zu den anderen Klassen wenig DMG und stirbt echt schnell, später soll das jedoch wohl immer besser werde und im End PvP soll er eine Killermaschine sein. Werde diesen bei release spielen und mich durch den Anfang quälen, weil das Gameplay mir einfach zusagt. Der Sorc hat einen echt guten DMG Output, mit ein bisschen geschick kommen die Gegner gar nicht an einen ran und sind schnell tot. Während der Assasine beinahe nach jedem Mob die HP reggen muss, hat der Sorc weniger oft Downtimes, wenn dann allerdings ein wenig längere, denn die MP reggen recht langsam, bzw. hat man soviel, dass es halt mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit wie HP recht lange dauert.  Während ich mit dem Assasin mindestens jedes Level 1 mal gestorben bin, ist mir der Mage gerademal 2 mal weggestorben. 
Das Spiel insgesammt hat mich auch überzeugt. Die Grafik ist genial, keine Lags bei großer Bevölkerungsdichte und ich hab nicht einen Bug entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Welt ist bis dahin wo ich es gesehen hab immer sehr liebevoll gestaltet und es macht einfach Spaß sich mal umzusehen.
Das Fliegen ist unbeschreiblich. Es macht einfach Spaß, auch wenn es sehr eingeschränkt ist. Überwiegend kann man nämlich nur Gleiten, was einen zwar schneller vorranbringt, allerdings immer nur Sprintartig. Reisetechnisch würde ich Mounts bevorzugen, oder halt fliegen in der ganzen Welt freischalten. Aber die Sache an sich ist super, auch das Gleiten macht total Spaß, auch wenns praktisch gesehen den Mounts ein wenig im Nachteil steht. Im Abyss soll man ja überall fliegen können, von daher mach ich mir da nicht so die Sorgen. Beim Questen jedoch ist es ein wenig suboptimal, wenn auch spaßig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Crafting mäßig hab ich noch nichts ausprobiert, was mich allerdings ein bisschen gestört hat ist, dass man für manche Quest ein bestimmten Fortschritt in Punkto Sammelfähigkeit aufweisen muss um die verlangen Sachen abzuernten.
Die Sache mit dem Sockeln auch schon im frühsten bereich ist für mich ein pluspunkt.
Itemmäßig ist es meiner Erfahrung nach so, dass die Items, die man so findet, also gedroppt werden, meist besser sind als Questbelohnungen. (Ausnahme da die Waffe bei der Klassenspezialisierung)
Puuhh, was war noch? Communitymäßig kann ich dazu nichts sagen... Achja, klarer Pluspunkt ist die Locatefunktion, mit der man annäherend jeden Quest auf anhieb erledigen kann, ohne langes Suchen.
Was mir auch gut gefallen hat sind die Skillchains. Also ein Skill schaltet den nächsten frei. Fand ich irgendwie cool, auch wenn die 2. Glieder in der Kette beim Mage ein wenig lange cooldowns hatten, wie ich fand. Aber ansich fand ich die Idee gut.
Markttechinsch auch überzeugend. Ab und zu steht ein privater Store auf deinem Weg in die man mal reinguckt, aber jetzt vorallem in der Beta (zumindest ich) nichts kauft. Dann gibts ja noch das AH als alternative, was ich gut finde. geldtechnisch ist es so, dass man zwar recht schnell verdient, dieses aber auch extrem schnell wieder los wird (Tod, Teleport/Fliegen, Skills, ...). Bin mal gespannt wie das dann im High-lvl weitergeht.
Allerdings werd ich wohl nicht mehr spielen. Denn zum einen will ich mich  nicht zusehr spoilern, zum Großteil jedoch fehlt mir die Motivation wenn es doch für nichts ist, da es nur bis 2 geht und die Chars eh gelöcht werden. Werde aber denke ich beim headstart mit dabei sein, denn das Spiel ist echt klasse. Es hat ein paar Innovative Ideen und es ist mal wieder was neues, und dabei extrem vielversprechend was alle Punkte betrifft. In meinen Augen ein echter Erfolg, auch wenn es prinzipiell natürlich nichts neues ist. Aber das kann man ja auch nicht erwarten ^^
Ich freue mich aufjedenfall auf den relaese und hoffe dass denen, die die Beta nicht spielen konnten mein Bericht zumindest ein wenig gefallen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Was mir noch eingefallen ist. Mich hat der ständige Wechsel von Nacht auf Tag und zwischendurch von Regen auf Sonne tierisch aufgeregt. Wetter ist schön, aber es wechselt viel zu schnell. Besonders die tageszeiten. Angebracht fänd ich hier ja wenn man sich an die wirkliche tageszeit orientiert... Regen und Sonne... naja , vllt auch ein bisschen weniger ofte Wechsel. Aber daran gewöhnt man sich nach ner Zeit. ist mir nur immerwieder aufgefgallen udn einer meiner größten kritikpunkte zum Spiel selbst ( ausgenommen der Klassen, die allerdings auch ohne witeres so hinembar sind). Aber wie ihr sicher auch bemerkt, ein recht nebensächlicher Kritikpunkt ^^


----------



## Norjena (20. Juli 2009)

Da sich das vierte (für mich das zweite) Betawochende dem Ende zuneigt schreibe ich ebenfalls meine bisherigen Eindrücke nieder.

Kleine Übersicht:

1. Grafik und andere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
2. Charaktererstellung und Erste Schritte
3. Aufbau der Qeusts, fliegen/gleiten und Aufbau der Gebiete
4. Allgemeine Eindrücke Elyos bis Lvl 13
5. Allgemeine Eindrücke Asmodier bis Lvl 17
6. Bisherige Eindrücke der von mir gespielten Klassen

*1. Grafik und andere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten:*

Das Spiel ist vielseitig anpassbar, vieles davon ist aus anderen MMOs bekannt, einiges wie zum Beispiel die Bloomeffekte oder der sehr deutliche Unterschied zwischen maximaler und minimaler Grafik ist mir bisher aber noch nicht begegnet.

Mit allen Einstellungen auf maximaler Stufe ist das Spiel insbesondere für ein MMO das reinste Feuerwerk an Effekten, die FPS sinken dennoch kaum, selbst in den Städten welche geradezu aus allen Nähten platzen, bisher habe ich so eine Performance noch nicht gesehen. Sehr schön sind auch die verschiedenen Bloom Effekte für unterschiedliche Beleuchtung oder "Fixed FPS", eine Einstellung bei welcher die Grafik automatisch den Gegebenheiten angepasst wird, befindet man sich in einer vollen Stadt werden die Einstellungen reduziert, läuft man gerade alleine durch ein Gebiet wird die Grafik wieder optimiert um eine möglichst gleichbleibende Zahl an Frames zu liefern.

Selbst für Leute mit schwachen Rechner lohnt sich ein Blick, die minimalen Einstellungen versetzen das Spiel in den reinsten pre 2000 Look, der sowieso schon geringe Hardwarehunger verschwindet beinahe völlig, selbst auf eigentlich nur bedingt Spieletauglichen Notebooks oder ArbeitsPCs sollte das Spiel so großteils spielbar sein.

Steuerung:

Sie ist wie aus anderen MMOs gewohnt beinahe komplett frei einstellbar, die Standart Tastenbelegung unterscheidet sich jedoch leicht von anderen Spielen, so findet man die Qeusts nicht unter "L" sondern unter "J". Eventuell leicht gewöhnungsbedürftig ist auch das "Autolaufen" wenn man zum Beispiel etwas angreifen möchte.
Was mir nicht so ganz gefallen hat ist die fehlende Speichermöglichkeit der Tastenbelegung und anderer Einstellungen wie "Ziel des Ziels" oder "Helm ausblenden" diese müssen mit jedem Charakter neu eingestellt werden.

Ansonsten sind auch hier wieder fast alle bekannten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten zu finden, viele Interfacemods werden sicherlich nicht von Nöten sein.

*2. Charaktererstellung und erste Schritte:*

Da über den Charaktereditor schon viel berichtet wurde und auch zahlreiche Viedoes zum Beispiel auf Youtube zu finden sind halte ich mich hier eher kurz. 

Es gibt 26 "vorgefertige" Modelle zu Auswahl, wem das nicht genügt und wer keine Lust hat, oder sich nicht traut großartig mit dem Editor zu arbeiten kann zusätzlich auch den Button "Random" nutzten, der Editor generiert dann zufällig einen Charakter, teilweiße kommen dadurch aber sehr seltsame Gesichter raus...

An Frisuren wurde nicht gespart, und zu release kommen noch mehr dazu...einfach genial. Sehr schön finde ich auch die Möglichkeit Haut/Haar und Lippenfarbe genauer bestimmen zu können. Was ich etwas vermisse sind Auswahlmöglichkeiten beim Schmuck und den Tattoos, sowie die Möglichkeit bei letzterem auch die Farbe zu bestimmen.

Ebenfalls positiv ist die Möglichkeit ein Leerzeichen im Namen unterzubringen, so sind endlich "richtige" Namen möglich, in den meisten Spielen muss man sich ja mit einem Namen zufrieden geben.
Ist der Charakter erstellt gehts auch direkt los.

Das Interface wirkt vertraut, die Steuerung sollte großteils bekannt sein.

Aller Anfang ist schwer? Hm..eigentlich nicht, der Anfang in Aion ist sehr einfach gestaltet, direkt am Spawnpunkt wartet in gewohnter Manier schon der erste Qeustgeber, natürlich hat der schon Langeweile und schickt einem direkt zum nächsten...(wie beim Telefonservice diverser Firmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Die ersten bösen Buben, stehen direkt nebenan, jedoch wird direkt zu Beginn schon klar..Mobs können wenn man nicht aufpass Aua machen und kurze Pausen sind wirklich zu empfehlen....

Danach geht es simpel weiter, im Grunde folgt man nur dem Weg, läuft kurz links oder rechts ins Gebüsch hohlt etwas, oder haut etwas und geht weiter. Wer damit dennoch überfordert ist kann sich die Koordinaten der Qeust auch anzeigen lassen.

*4. Aufbau der Qeusts, fliegen/gleiten und Aufbau der Gebiete:*

Die meisten Qeusts sind einfach, hau das, hau den, klau das, oder mach beides, ab Lvl 14ca kommen dann auch andere Qeusts hinzu, vergifte den Brunnen, verkleide dich und spioniere X aus. Meistens kann man einfach vom Lager aus dem Weg folgen und sich durch die Viecher prügeln, recht einfach, aber gut. Keine großartige Neuerung hier, altbekanntes eben, aber wenn es funktioniert muss es auch nicht geändert werden oder?

Die meisten Qeusts normal auch vom Dorf/Festung aus und führen immer wieder dorthin zurrück, meisten lassen sich recht einfach "Qeustrouten" festlegen, für eine einzelne Qeust muss man selten irgendwohin laufen. Wer jedoch keine Qeusts mag kann auch grinden, die Qeusts geben zwar Erfahrung, aber grade soviel das sie lohnen, sie sind kein Zwang. Sehr schön ist die Storyqeust welche sich durch die Gebiete zieht.

Die Gebiete wirken stimmig, sie unterscheiden sich schon am Anfang teils stark. Vor allem bei Humanoiden Gegner gibt es zahlreiche Patrouillien, auf den Türmen stehen Wachen welche auch runterschießen.
Arbeiter stehen nicht nur rum, sie arbeiten auch, es liegt auf Feldern jede Menge Krempel rum, die Lager von Bösewichten sehen dementsprechend auch aus. 

Es gibt oft auch Felsvorsprünge oder andere Erhebungen welche ab Lvl 10 zum gleiten genutzt werden können, wer richtig gleitet kommt so teilweiße sehr weit und kann auch ziemlich abkürzen, ein Mount vermisse ich bisher nicht...50 oder mehr Meter direkt über dem Boden gleiten doch sowieso viel mehr Spaß? Ich persöhnliche schaue mich schon wirklich in der Gegend um und plane meine Route, so findet viele nette Ecken und verkürtzt die Reisezeit ungemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Die Gebiete bestehen also nicht nur aus Wegen und Mobs, jeglicher Hügel wird nicht als Hinderniss wargenommen sondern freudig erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sehr schön waren bisher auch die Höhlen, ich war bisher in 4, und alle 4 waren komplett unterschiedlich, für gewöhnlich sehen sich Höhlen ähnlich wie ein Ei dem anderen....

Sehr schön auch der Himmel und teilweiße riesigen Kreaturen welche dort entlangfliegen.
*

4. Allgemeine Eindrücke der Elyos bis Lvl 13:*

Die Gebiete sind hell, die Gebäude intakt und sauber, die Wege sind gepflegt, die Welt wirkt insgesamt sehr "heil". 
Die bisher dominierende Landschaft sind Grasebenen mit kleinen vereinzelnden Wäldchen. Alles in allem strahlen auch die Dörfer einen gewissen Wohlstand aus, die Leute scheinen irgendwie auch verdutzt das etwas ihre Felder angreift und Wege belagert. 
Aufallend war mir auch die geringe Anzahl an Patrouillien der Elyos oder NPCs welche aktiv ins Geschehen eingreifen, alle warten bis einfach bis der Spieler kommt und ihnen hilft. Wenn Arroganz stinken würde müssten warscheinlich selbst die Asmodier auf der anderen Seite der Welt Gasmasken tragen. (selbst eifnache Bauern wirken teilweiße völlig überheblich, nicht alle, aber einige)

Auch scheint die meiste Zeit die Sonne, die "Nacht" ist nur kurz, und nicht wirklich dunkel.

Sehr eindrucksvoll auch die Hauptstadt das Sanctuum, insbesondere der Teil mit den Luftschiffen und Brücken...wirklich sehr gelungen.

*5. Allgemeine Eindrücke der Asmodier bis Lvl 17:*

Auch wenn das Anfangsgebiet vom Grundaufbau dem der Elyos ähnelt ist es völlig anders, es gibt keine richtigen Felder, keine großen Wälder, es ist eine recht öde Ebene mit zahllosen Felsen und vereinzelten Bäumen oder Büschen.
Die Wege scheinen alt, alle Gebäude im ersten Dorf sind zerstört, die Asmodier scheinen es gewohnt zu sein jeden Tag zu kämpfen, auch laufen überall Asmodier "Raider" herum und bekämpfen das Viehzeugs. Seltsame Leuchten erhellen die Dörfer und teilweiße auch die Wege, in jedem Lager gibt es Lagerfeuer, es wird sehr schnell klar das diese Welt deutlich dunkler und vor allem kälter ist.

Der Tag ist kurz und nicht sehr hell, fast ständig ist es dunkel, oder dämmrig. Dennoch gibt es sehr schöne Wälder, äußerst eindrucksvoll wirkt vor allem der erste wenn gerade etwas Licht durch die Bäume bricht (ist bei den Elyos ähnlich, jedoch finde ich das die "lila" Bäume der Asmodier hier deutlich Eindrucksvoller wirken). 

Das zweite Gebiet ist dann schon wieder die reinste Tundra, noch weniger Büsche als im Startgebiet...ich war dort bisher mit 2 Chakter zu unterschiedlichsten Tageszeiten und jedes Mal war es dort dunkeln...alles wirkt kaputt und verlassen, die Asmodier wärmen sich in den Lagern mit Feuern, meistens sitzen sie sogar direkt davor.

Noch etwas kälter wird es dann in der ersten Festung...vergleicht man dies mit dem Elyos Gegenstück wird der Unterschied er Welten sofort klar, die eine Festung liegt in einer Wüste, aber ist von Leben rumringt, die Asmodier Festung liegt fest im Griff der Kälte, es gibt kein Pflanzen, nur ein paar Viecher ausenrum, jedoch die selben wie auf Seite der Elyos...nur eben blaue, wirkt etwas seltsam.

Im Gebiet danach wird sofort der Unterschied klar, die Elyos sind großteils Bauern, die Asmodier Jäger, überall finden sich vereinzelte Lager mit 1-3Jägern. Die meisten Qeusts drehen sich auch genau darum.

Die Hauptstadt das Pandemonium wirkt auch sehr gelungen, vor allem die große Halle mit den Wasserfällen im inneren oder der große Park...

*6. Bisherige Eindrücke der von mir gespielten Klassen:*
*
1. Kriegerin/Templerin, Elyos Lvl 13*

Der Krieger ist am Anfang der typische hau drauf, es gibt einen Skill...mehr nicht. Das ändert sich jedoch recht schnell, schon mit Lvl 8 gibt es eine Haltung, eine Comboverzweigung (Schild welches Schaden absobiert oder ein Schadensskill) sowie einen Schildschlag welcher aber nur verfügbar ist wenn geblock wurde. 
Sehr nett sind hier die Animationen, ist "Shild Defense" aktiv versteckt sich der Charakter auch wirklich hinter dem Schild, die Schläge besitzen bisher allesamt unterschiedliche Animationen, auch der Schildschlag wirkt gelungen.

Nach der Klassenwechselqeust geht es dann als Templer weiter..zuerst gibt es einen richtigen Schildschlag welcher auch gleich den besten Schadenskill darstellt, leider mit einer Minute Cooldown, die Klasse spielt sich schon jetzt flüssig, wer so gut wie keine Pausen machen möchte muss schon jetzt gut überlegen welche Skills in welcher Reihenfolge eingesetzt werden sollten.

Schaden+Resi senken>Schaden>Schadenskombo ODER Schild...Shild Defense muss richtig geplant sein da sie sofort endet wenn man eine Fähigkeit nutzt, der Schildschlagprocc muss schnell genutzt werden da er nur sehr kurz verfügbar ist.

Der Schaden bisher ist insgesamt gesehen gut, wer Powershard verwendet schlägt sich binnen kurzer Zeit durch Reihen von Mobs und muss auch bei 2 Gegner nicht gleich abhauen, Pausen gibt es wenige und sie sind recht kurz. Aushalten tut man natürlich viel, es wird schnell klar das es sich um eine Tanklasse handelt, und zwar um eine sehr gelungene welche Spaß macht.
*
2. Kundschafterin/Jägerin, Elyos Lvl 12*

Der Kundschafter beginnt direkt mit 2 Skills, einem Standart Angriff und einem Schutzskill welcher garantiert das dem nächsten Schlag ausgewichen wird. Mit Lvl 3 gibt es dann den "Standart" Meuchelskill welcher sich nur von hinten lohnt. Jedoch ist dieser auch von vorne einsetzbar, lohnt sich aber nicht, daher aufpassen.
Mobs drehen sich jedoch nicht sofot, es ist möglich hinter jemanden zu laufen/springen und zu meucheln bevor das Ziel sich umdreht, nutzt man diese Möglichkeit kommt man recht schnell voran. Jedoch sollte man zu Beginn alle 2-spätestens 3 Mobs eine kurze Pause machen.

Schon bald gibt es einen "Gegenschlag" ähnlich dem ersten Schildschlag des Gegner, möglich nur wenn einem Schlag ausgewichen wurde....und schon gibt es auch hier die erste Kombinationsmöglichkeit...Ausweichskill>Gegenschlag welcher kurz stunnt>hinter das Ziel und "meucheln"...schon fühlt man sich richtig wie eine Schurkenklasse. Mit lvl 5 gibts schon 2 Waffen, jedoch ist zu einer kaum ein Unterschied spürbar, der Malus auf der Schildhand ist anfangs zu groß.

Nach der "Mutation" zum Jäger kommt aber erstmal eine Ernüchterung, wie schon oft hier zu lesen war ist diese Klasse am Anfang keinen Schuß Pulver wert. Zwar lassen sich die Mpbs einfach kiten, aber der Schaden ist im warsten Sinne des Wortes beschissen...selbst ein Templer ist da deutlich schneller, und der muss nichtmal kiten.

Negativ fand ich hier das sich der Autoshot ständig deaktiviert und das man am besten mit Sprüngen kitet...sieht blöd aus und naja macht wenig Spaß, der Bogen und Charakter schaut nach vorne, der Pfeil fliegt aber nach hinten...bekanntes Problem in MMOs mit diesen Klassen.
Auch langweilig fande ich die Tatsache das sich die Bogen und Nahkampfskills den selben CD teilen...eine Kombination als Bogen und Nahkampfwaffen macht so keinen Sinn...auch wenn das Ziel direkt vor einem steht wird mit dem Bogen draufgeschossen...finde ich nicht soo wirklich toll.

Sicher keine schlechte Klasse, am Anfang schwer, später wohl gut, gibt ein paar Dinge die mir gefallen, wieder andere nicht, habe mir aber ehrlich gesagt etwas mehr erhofft als nur ein Standart 0815 Jäger...hatte mit einer Art Range/Meleehybrid gerechnet...möglich das er das später noch ist..das weiß ich jedoch nicht.

*3. Magierin/Zauberin Asmodier Lvl 17*

Eine Klasse die zwar schon immer in der näheren Auswahl war, der ich aber etwas skeptisch gegenüber stand da Magieklassen ist meisten Spielen recht langweilig sind...ewig lange Casts und 2-3 Animationen für jeden Zauber die selben. (habe aber schon in L2 sehr gerne Spell Howler gespielt, in Wow Eleschami und Magier, in Guild Wars Nekro und Ele, Warhammer Sorc,  Hellgate London, und noch andere wie zb Spellfiorce und andere offline RPGs ebenfalls...)

Zu Beginn gibt es auch hier den Standard Schadenszauber, wie zu erwarten war Feuer, und ein Root...mit einer Minute CD. Lvl 3 gibt es dann schon einen Frostskill zum verlangsamen...schon diese drei haben unterschiedliche Animationen, das hat mir sehr gefallen. 
Der Schaden ist am Anfang hoch, allerdings wird schnell klar, Mana ist hier begrentzt, aushalten tut man wirklich nichts...

Schon bald gibt es die ersten beiden Comboskills für Feuer und Frost, auch diese beiden haben unterschiedliche Animationen....sehr gefallen hat mir vor allem der Knochback, der Charakter hohlt wirklich aus und stemmt den Zauber regelrecht gegen Gegner...sehr sehr toll, bisher habe ich sowas in keinem Spiel gesehen.

Mit lvl 13 gibt es dann den ersten richtigen Skill mit Cooldown welcher im warsten Sinne des Wortes ordentlich einheizt..und auch dieser hat eine eigene sehr gelunge Animation! Schon jetzt spielt sich eine Sorc deutlich anspruchsvoller als die 0815 Magier anderer mir bekannter Spiele.

2-3 Gegner pullen>einen verlangsammen, den zweiten sleepen, den dritten rooten...den ersten töten, zweiten kiten, dritten noch im Schlaf halten...natürlich mit Rotation...absolut überzeugt hat mich dann mit Lvl 16 der Feuerdot welcher schon wider eine eigene Animation besitzt und der AoE Root! Der Charakter springt und schleudert eine Frostkugel auf den Boden..einfach genial! 

Was mir auch gefällt sind die recht kurzen Castzeiten, ich mag einfach keine 3+Sekunden Casts, genau wie langweilige Animationen...die Sorc ist aber scheinbar die perfekte Casterklasse, viele sehr gelungene Animationen, recht kurze und vielseitige Zauber mit vielen Möglichkeiten, endlich mal wieder begrentztes Mana....ich denke diese Klasse werde ich zu release spielen, Templer hat mir ebenfalls sehr gut gefallen, die Sorc hielt ich aber wie meistens für auf Dauer langweilig...was jedoch in diesem Fall definitiv nicht zutrifft.


----------



## Sin (20. Juli 2009)

Du hast schon wieder "Qeusts" geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab dieses Beta WE nicht gespielt, habe mich einzig und allein mit der Charerstellung beschäftigt um schonmal vorab zu gucken wie mein späterer char aussehen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (20. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Du hast schon wieder "Qeusts" geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächtes Event werd ich auch nicht mehr spielen denke ich, will nicht weiter spoilern, gibt ja nichts wirklich was zum testen/berichen Bugs etc hab ich keine gefunden...Klassenwahl ist auch klar..gibt also nimmer viel für mich zu tun.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also bei der heutigen globalisierung kann es uns durchaus interessiern, wenn in china ein sack reis umfällt...hat unser bwl lehrer immer gesagt ;P



Norjena schrieb:


> Nächtes Event werd ich auch nicht mehr spielen denke ich, will nicht weiter spoilern, gibt ja nichts wirklich was zum testen/berichen Bugs etc hab ich keine gefunden...Klassenwahl ist auch klar..gibt also nimmer viel für mich zu tun.




naja da gäbe es noch den abyssssssssss


----------



## Norjena (20. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> naja da gäbe es noch den abyssssssssss



Naja, da würden mir noch 8 lvl fehlen in denen ich fleißig Spoilern würde...werde vl noch den Assasin antesten nächtes WE, aber mehr nicht denke ich.


----------



## Ogil (21. Juli 2009)

Das Einzige was mir negativ auffiel (bzw. was ich unschoen fand) ist die etwas uebertriebene Groessenanpassbarkeit der Chars. Wenn ich einen "normal" grossen Char spiele und da huepfen irgendwelche Chars rum, welche mir grad bis zum Bauchnabel gehen, dann ist das irgendwie zu viel des Guten. Eine Anpassbarkeit im Bereich +/- 1 Kopf waere sicher voellig ausreichend und wuerde das Ganze glaubwuerdiger erscheinen lassen.


----------



## Norjena (21. Juli 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das Einzige was mir negativ auffiel (bzw. was ich unschoen fand) ist die etwas uebertriebene Groessenanpassbarkeit der Chars. Wenn ich einen "normal" grossen Char spiele und da huepfen irgendwelche Chars rum, welche mir grad bis zum Bauchnabel gehen, dann ist das irgendwie zu viel des Guten. Eine Anpassbarkeit im Bereich +/- 1 Kopf waere sicher voellig ausreichend und wuerde das Ganze glaubwuerdiger erscheinen lassen.



Naja, sie wollten eben die Möglichkeit geben auch Gnom oder Zwergenähnliche Charakter zu erstellen, finde das jetzt nicht sonderlich störend. Die meisten spielen sowieso einen "normal" großen Charakter.


----------



## pnn (21. Juli 2009)

Die Emotes sind teilweise einfach nur zu kindisch/asiatisch und passen teilweise überhaupt nicht zu den Klassen. Ein Krieger der sich metrosexuell ein Palmenblatt im Regen über den Kopf hält oder sich komisch die Luft zu wedelt -> ein Unding, genau wie viele der anderen Emotes eher an irgendwelche metrosexuellen Heinis erinnern als an irgendwelche Leute die mit dem blutigen Metzeln zu tun haben..


----------



## sympathisant (21. Juli 2009)

wo kann man denn bugs melden?

hatte wiederholbar folgendes problem:

hab windows7 und meinen bildschirmschoner mit passwort geschützt.

wenn aion gestartet war und dann der bildschirmschoner kam konnt ich mich nicht mehr über die passworteingabe bei windows anmelden, sondern musste den umweg über "Benutzer wechseln" gehen. wenn ich mich dann angemeldet habe ist aion mit ner kryptischen fehlermeldung abgestürzt.


----------



## Sin (21. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wo kann man denn bugs melden?
> 
> hatte wiederholbar folgendes problem:
> 
> ...



http://betaboards.aiononline.com/


----------



## Norjena (21. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Die Emotes sind teilweise einfach nur zu kindisch/asiatisch und passen teilweise überhaupt nicht zu den Klassen. Ein Krieger der sich metrosexuell ein Palmenblatt im Regen über den Kopf hält oder sich komisch die Luft zu wedelt -> ein Unding, genau wie viele der anderen Emotes eher an irgendwelche metrosexuellen Heinis erinnern als an irgendwelche Leute die mit dem blutigen Metzeln zu tun haben..



Erstens, wenn du einen Regenschutzt als "schwul" empfindest solltest du dich nicht über ein "kindisches" Emote aufregen, das einzig kindische bist du, seih eher froh das endlich mal Entwickler an sowas gedacht haben...aber typisch deutsch, Hauptsache gemeckert!

Zweitens, auf den ersten Teil des Satzes gehe ich nicht weiter ein, damit disqualifizierst du dich schon selbst, zum zweiten Teil...ein Aion Krieger ist kein blutig metzelnder Ork Spaltaaa, sondern ein geschulter, aber dennoch "anständiger" Kämpfer welcher zwar mit Leidenschaft gegen die Gegner kämpft, ansonsten aber außerhalb des Schlachtfeldes nicht weiter auffällt, falls es dir schon entgangen ist, in Aion spielst du einen Daeva, eine Art Engel oder "Halbgott" keinen großen grünen bösen Orc oder Conan der Barbar Verschnitt.


----------



## Doomsta (21. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja, sie wollten eben die Möglichkeit geben auch Gnom oder Zwergenähnliche Charakter zu erstellen, finde das jetzt nicht sonderlich störend. Die meisten spielen sowieso einen "normal" großen Charakter.



mich stört die große freiheit des charactereditors auch. Ich hab keine Lust mit leuten in eine Instanz zu gehen die aussehen wie 5 jährige kinder.


----------



## Sin (21. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> mich stört die große freiheit des charactereditors auch. Ich hab keine Lust mit leuten in eine Instanz zu gehen die aussehen wie 5 jährige kinder.



Wär toll wenns bei der Gruppe dann eine Meter beschränkung geben würde. Quasi: Man darf maximal 12 Meter mitnehmen, also entweder 6 Normale ca 2 Meter Menschen oder 12 1 Meter menschlein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (21. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wär toll wenns bei der Gruppe dann eine Meter beschränkung geben würde. Quasi: Man darf maximal 12 Meter mitnehmen, also entweder 6 Normale ca 2 Meter Menschen oder 12 1 Meter menschlein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 du hast zuviel fantasie!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja:

Was ich gut finden würde,w enn sich die größe der chars auch auf das gameplay auswirken würde. beispiel:

3 Meter templer haut kräftige rzu als 50 cm templer
50 cm templer weicht öfter aus als 3 meter templer.

Was haltet ihr denn davon?^^


----------



## Norjena (21. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> du hast zuviel fantasie!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Macht beim Templer zwar Sinn, würde aber dazu führen das 98% nur nen großen Cha erstellen weil alle Roxx0rn wollen! Außerdem soll jeder spielen können was er/sie möchte und nicht was am besten ist. (müsste dann schon Vor und Nachteile haben...zb kann der kleine besser ausweichen)

Und was ist dann bei Sorc?
 Da spiel größe eigentlich keine Rolle...würde ja glatt so frech sein und sagen, weibliche Chas sind schlauer und machen darum mehr Schaden oder casten schneller!


----------



## redsnapper (21. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> würde ja glatt so frech sein und sagen, weibliche Chas sind schlauer und machen darum mehr Schaden oder casten schneller!



Dann würden wir dich aber wegen Männerfeindlichkeit reporten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (21. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Dann würden wir dich aber wegen Männerfeindlichkeit reporten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, genau darum tu ichs ja nicht, wobei es eigentlich keine "Feindlichkeit" wäre, im Gegenzug müssten logischerweiße weibliche Krieger/Assasin weniger Stärke besitzten...


----------



## redsnapper (21. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Tja, genau darum tu ichs ja nicht, wobei es eigentlich keine "Feindlichkeit" wäre, im Gegenzug müssten logischerweiße weibliche Krieger/Assasin weniger Stärke besitzten...



FRAUENFEINDLICH!!!!1!!!11

BTT (oder so ähnlich):
Finde in WoW schon Völkerskills doof, ich will meinen Char vollkommen nach Aussehen aussuchen können, ohne dabei denken zu müssen "Hm, sieht zwar besser aus so, aber mit Design XY würde ich 5% effektiver sein".

Edit: Momentmal, Männer sind stärker und Frauen schlauer? Logischerweise? Wie gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (21. Juli 2009)

Tja - frueher gab es sowas bei (Offline-)Rollenspielen. Da hat ein weiblicher Char z.B. Intelligenz-Boni gehabt, waehrend ein maennlicher Char Staerke-Boni hatte. Aber heutzutage muss ja alles gleich sein...


----------



## Sin (21. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Und was ist dann bei Sorc?
> Da spiel größe eigentlich keine Rolle...würde ja glatt so frech sein und sagen, weibliche Chas sind schlauer und machen darum mehr Schaden oder casten schneller!



Ne, die bekommen lediglich + Boni auf Schuhe und Handtaschen :-P


----------



## Benihime (21. Juli 2009)

Werde die nächsten Events auch nicht mehr mitspielen, will mir auch nicht zu viel spoilern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt lasse ich ja meinen Bruder es mal antesten.


----------



## Norjena (21. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Edit: Momentmal, Männer sind stärker und Frauen schlauer? Logischerweise? Wie gemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja...da du erst überlegen musstest und editierst hast habe ich wohl Recht!!einseins11^^

Naja, wie oben schon erwähnt gab es das eben in verschiedenen Offlinegames, wenn die Männer eben stärker waren (was sie ja sind, lässt sich ja nicht bestreiten wenn man von rein körperlicher Kraft und nicht von der Gesichicklichkeit etc ausgeht), dafür waren weibliche Chas dann eben schlauer oder flinker...so das es im Endeffekt nichts ausmacht aber doch beide nicht gleich sind (wie es eben auch wirklich ist).

@Sin, dann hoffe das kein Steampunk is Spiel kommt...sonst gibts Handtaschen mit Sprengstoff gefüllt!


----------



## Peter Pansen (21. Juli 2009)

Hab mal einen Blog vom 4. Beta Event geschrieben, wer sichs anschauen mag, brauch ja nur da auf das untere Ding hier in meiner Signatur drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (22. Juli 2009)

Luci level 23 1/2 sm sucht auf azphel (meine ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) eine gilde für die Beta Events​

vllt findet sich ja was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



übrigens sehr schön geschrieben Derdekea 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte leider nicht die geduld um den sammelskill auszubauen..alles im ah gekauft^^


----------



## Ayaril (22. Juli 2009)

So, ich habe dann mal meinen Beta Bericht verfasst und in meinem Blog veröffentlicht.
Würde ich freuen, wenn ihr vorbeischaut.

Liebe Grüße
^^


----------



## Virikas (22. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> FRAUENFEINDLICH!!!!1!!!11
> 
> BTT (oder so ähnlich):
> Finde in WoW schon Völkerskills doof, ich will meinen Char vollkommen nach Aussehen aussuchen können, ohne dabei denken zu müssen "Hm, sieht zwar besser aus so, aber mit Design XY würde ich 5% effektiver sein".
> ...


Gerade das finde ich z.B. toll und könnte ruhig noch viel stärker ausgeprägt sein als dies in WoW ist/war. Man nehme beispielsweise FFXI, ein grosser Galka (etwa die Statur eines Wandschrankes) gibt einen guten bis hervorragenden Nahkämpfer ab wegen hoher Stärke und Lebenspunkten. Dafür muss er bei der Ausrüstung mehr in Beweglichkeit stecken weil er sonst viel verfehlt. Auf der anderen Seite ist er nicht der Hellste und ist als Folge dessen als Heiler oder Magier benachteiligt. Er kann dies allerdings ausgleichen wenn er einfach die Ausrüstung entsprechend auslegt. Ein Tarutaru (Gnomen Gegenstück) ist dafür ein hervorragender Magier, als Tank hingegen muss er deutlich Stärke und Lebenspunkte über Ausrüstung besorgen weil er sonst (zu) schnell umkippen könnte. Allerdings ist es machbar. Nur wird ein Taru Tank als Folge eine andere Ausrüstung tragen als ein Galka Tank. 

Individualität und Abwechslung, etwas was in WoW komplett abgeht, ich fände es toll. Handkehrum ist FFXI ein reines PVE Spiel mit ganz klein wenig optionalem PVP und muss als Folge dessen die ganzen Klassen und Rassen nur in die PVE Ausrichtung balancen.

Auf Aion bezogen müssten ja eigentlich Asmodier einen Malus in sonnendurchfluteten Gebieten kriegen und dafür Boni in schattigen und dunklen Gebieten wohingegen die Elyos das Gegenteil darstellen. Wie es in Baldur's Gate respektive Icewind Dale z.B. mit Drows gehandhabt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (22. Juli 2009)

hey klunker, wie spielt sich der sm?


----------



## Norjena (22. Juli 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Auf Aion bezogen müssten ja eigentlich Asmodier einen Malus in sonnendurchfluteten Gebieten kriegen und dafür Boni in schattigen und dunklen Gebieten wohingegen die Elyos das Gegenteil darstellen. Wie es in Baldur's Gate respektive Icewind Dale z.B. mit Drows gehandhabt wurde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Problem dabei...die Asmos würde die Elyos nicht angreifen und warten bis die in den Schatten kommen und umgekehrt....genau so wäre es mit der Größe/Rasse/Geschlecht, wenn es da wirkliche Unterschide gäbe würden 98% der Leute das spielen was für sie am besten ist...Individualität=Zero, darum finde ich es so wie es derzeit ist am besten.


----------



## Tarida (22. Juli 2009)

Naja und eigentlich geht es hier doch nur um Beta-Eindrücke, oder? Warum also die Gespräche "Was wäre, wenn..."?


----------



## Klunker (22. Juli 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> hey klunker, wie spielt sich der sm?



sehr angenehm muss ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als sm kann man kräftig aussteilen und relativ gut einstecken, da du viele möglichen hast dich aus situationen zu befreien bzw dich zu heilen und zu schützen (stone shield). Mit mobs die 2-4 level über mir sind habe ich so gut wie keine probleme dauert nur ein bissel länger, dafür kann man auch ganz leicht 2 mobs der selben stufe bekämpfn, vorausgesetzt du benutzt das erd bzw feuer pet und heilst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das heilen ist jedoch auch das heimtückische. du verlierst en guten teil deines leben und solltest du dann aggro bekommen weil man mal wie den skill command verplant hast kann es schnell aus sein. jedoch kann man sich dann durch den herb treatmnt zauber heilen oder durch einen stigma zauber, den jeder sm erhällt. hier machst du schaden am mob, und das net schlecht, und erhällst 50% des schadens als lebenspunkte gut geschrieben, später sogar 75 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dank der movement und knockback spells ist auch kiten leicht, bzw im pvp sind wir sm regelrechte tiere.  habe bis jetzt keinen kampf verloren..außer einmal wo ich gerade reggen wollte, da kamen 2 level 25 sorc und ranger auf die mich mal instant umzuhauen. gegen sorc templer glai ubd assa solo hatte ich jedoch dank meines wind spirits und meiner movement knockba lebenrückgabe und shild keine probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur chanter wollten nie so leicht sterben^^ gruppen pvp war auch ganz lustig so 10 gegen 10 blöden asmos fallen einfach in eltnen ein :/.

Alles in allem eine klasse die sehr viel spass macht, bei man jedoch auf sehr viele achen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eben auf die wenigen lp achten und auf die verbunden cooldowns ice chain und earth chain z.b. werde diese klasse auch beim release spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit dem nächsten event teste ich den abyss, habe ja schon en paar punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich suche immer noch ne gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (23. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Erstens, wenn du einen Regenschutzt als "schwul" empfindest solltest du dich nicht über ein "kindisches" Emote aufregen, das einzig kindische bist du, seih eher froh das endlich mal Entwickler an sowas gedacht haben...aber typisch deutsch, Hauptsache gemeckert!


Da brat mir doch einer einen Storch ... zeig mir mal einen Krieger der nachdem seine Rüstung nach einem Kampf blutverschmiert ist, sich ein Palmenblatt über den Kopf hält damit er ja nicht nass wird, obwohl er normalerweise total dreckig und durchgeschwitzt ist ... Ok, es ist wohl ein bisschen zuviel sich in seinen Charakter reinzuversetzen, denn wir spielen ja heute keine Rollenspiele mehr, sondern nur noch klicki-bunti-Schwanzvergleiche.



Norjena schrieb:


> Zweitens, auf den ersten Teil des Satzes gehe ich nicht weiter ein, damit disqualifizierst du dich schon selbst, zum zweiten Teil...ein Aion Krieger ist kein blutig metzelnder Ork Spaltaaa, sondern ein geschulter, aber dennoch "anständiger" Kämpfer welcher zwar mit Leidenschaft gegen die Gegner kämpft, ansonsten aber außerhalb des Schlachtfeldes nicht weiter auffällt, falls es dir schon entgangen ist, in Aion spielst du einen Daeva, eine Art Engel oder "Halbgott" keinen großen grünen bösen Orc oder Conan der Barbar Verschnitt.


Aha, man kann sich auch viel zu den Sachen dazu dichten ... als nächstes sagst du mir noch, dass die Wesen in Aion kein Blut im Körper haben und alles im Körper via sauerstoff transportiert wird, deswegen sieht man auch kein Blut!

Ein Krieger ist ein Krieger und wird normalerweise im Kampf dreckig, ist klar dass man das in einem T-Rating Spiel nicht sieht bzw. dass die Rüstung nicht dreckig wird, wenn man zu Boden geworfen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist ein RPG, da sollte man sich nicht in irgendeine feste charakterliche Bahn pressen lassen, wie der eigene Avatar ist. Aber egal, ich geh mich ein wenig mit der Wand unterhalten, das hat glaube ich mehr Sinn als mit Leute die keine andere Meinung respektieren und sich alles schönreden und zurechtbiegen. *Hust*


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juli 2009)

Tarida schrieb:


> Naja und eigentlich geht es hier doch nur um Beta-Eindrücke, oder? Warum also die Gespräche "Was wäre, wenn..."?


Ich find's Mist dass man beim Wiederbeleben am "Ruhestein"-Ort rauskommt !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Musste mit meinem Scout soooooooooooooo viel Laufen bist Level 10 .. :x
Aber das wurd bestimmt schon geschrieben :>


----------



## sympathisant (23. Juli 2009)

ob du nun vom friedhof zur leiche läufst oder vom wiederbelebungspunkt (an dem du dich glauch auch noch mit neuen tränken ausrüsten kannst) wieder zum mob nimmt sich nicht viel ... 

mich hat viel mehr meine eigene blödheit geärgert, dass ich es nicht geschafft habe die quests so zu organisieren, dass ich alle wege doppelt und dreifach gelaufen bin ... QH-geschädigt. :-(


----------



## Kizna (23. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich find's Mist dass man beim Wiederbeleben am "Ruhestein"-Ort rauskommt !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja die Sache mit dem Wiederbeleben. Gut ich bin mit meinen Jäger nur einmal  bis level 16 gestorben, da habe ich mich allerdings geundert als ich wieder im Sanctum aufgestanden bin. Finde es für Instanzen später relativ interessant. Ganz nach dem Motto *ups sry Leute habe vergessen meinen Ruhestein umzustellen*. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass man am Eingang wiederbelebt wird, aber darüber habe ich bisher noch nichts gelesen.


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juli 2009)

Naja.. mir kam es eher so vor, dass ich nicht bei einem vorgegebenen Wiederbelebungspunkt rauskomme sondern da wo ich mich gesteint hatte.. von daher stell ich mir das blöd vor wenn man ganz woanders questet und dann sonst wo rauskommt.. stell dir mal vor du bist in wow raiden und musst beim wipe immer wieder von Dalaran aus loslaufen ^^

/e: @Kizna: mich würd das total annerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsimmi (23. Juli 2009)

Ich hab die letzen 3 Betas gespielt und in der letzen konnte ich endlich mit einem Freund zusammen spielen. Deswegen haben wir auch nochmal eine neuen Char gemacht und ich habe einen Ranger bis lvl 25 gespielt.
Das Spiel fesselt mich total und jedesmal wenn ich danach wieder in WoW on komme, ist da einfach die Luft raus.
Nun zum gegrinde: Bis c.a lvl 23 1/2 hatten wir viele Quests und mussten nicht eine Sekunde an grinden denken. Das hörte auf als wir 24 wurden. 
Das letze Level mussten wir eigentlich nur grinden und das war naja nicht so toll...Wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass in der 1.5 Version, die wir zum Start bekommen es 1500 neue Quests geben wird, würde ich das Spiel wohl nicht spielen.
Desweiteren sollte unbedingt darüber nachgedacht werden die Respawnrate einiger Monster zu erhöhen. Wir mussten des öfteren an Stellen bis zu 30 Minuten campen bis wir den Questgegner endlich töten konnten. Erstens brauchte er schon 10/15 Minuten bis zum respawn und dann standen nicht nur wir dort sondern noch 20 andere^^.
Ansonsten hat es mir einfach super gefallen. 
Der Ranger ist sehr spaßig, auch wenn ich mich erstmal daran gewöhnen musste nicht rückwärts zu laufen, da dies die phys. Atk um 70% senkt. Bei manchen Crits von Stunning Shot musst ich doch sehr schmunzeln.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. Juli 2009)

Öhm..okay.....also das Gefühl kannte ich garnet....als ich dann lvl 25 war hatte ich noch das gefühlte komplette Questlog voll....mag vielleicht auch daran liegen das ich auch gerne mit lvl 22 oder so noch im Tursin Outpost etc. mit ner gruppe unterwegs war und du da ja mit 5 mobs soviel exp bekommst wie mit ner Campaign Quest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsimmi (23. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Öhm..okay.....also das Gefühl kannte ich garnet....als ich dann lvl 25 war hatte ich noch das gefühlte komplette Questlog voll....mag vielleicht auch daran liegen das ich auch gerne mit lvl 22 oder so noch im Tursin Outpost etc. mit ner gruppe unterwegs war und du da ja mit 5 mobs soviel exp bekommst wie mit ner Campaign Quest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht lag es daran, dass wir von lvl 1 ab zusammen gelevelt haben. Das werden wir aber auch zu release machen.
Hm ja das mit den Tursin Outpost könnte sein, da haben wir in einem Rutsch mit lvl 19 alles gemacht^^ was schon eine riesen Zumutung war, weil der Templar einfach grottig war und er einfach nicht wirklich die Heilaggro meines Freundes halten konnte. Die Aggro vom Sorcerer hat er auch nie mehr zurück bekommen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. Juli 2009)

Dann hat er aber irgendwas falsch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder ihr habt zuviel DMG gefuttert das er so viel heilen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls war ich auch unterwegs (meiner einer auch Templar) und hatten nen lvl 25 sorcerer dabei....ging problemlos mit der aggro bei dmg...haarig wurds nur ab und an nachdem er nen mob 3-4 ma gesleept hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da is wirklich net einfacher wieder an die aggro zu kommen aber im sleep einfach paar ma taunten und gut ist...naja wurscht...

Aber wie ihr das wie du sagst in einem Rutsch machen konntet is mir bissi nen rätsel...habta dann immer nach beenden einer Q sofort abgegeben und seit wieder rein oder?weil da sind ja glaube 4 questfolgen drin...bis eben hin zum abyss gate...


----------



## Tsimmi (23. Juli 2009)

Richtig wir haben erst alle Quest gemacht und dann bekam man ja nach der Abgabe der Quest die Abyssgate Quest. Da haben wir uns dann wieder alle getroffen und sind zum Abyssgate durch.
Das mit der Heileraggro lag wohl mehr daran, dass der zweite Cleric es viel lustiger fand herum zu springen als zu heilen und damit mein Freund eigentlich der einzige war der geheilt hat. 
Zum sorc, ja meine güte sleep zieht echt mega viel aggro.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. Juli 2009)

Ah okay verstehe....naja gut dann kanns vielleicht hinkommen mit den quests...zumal man sich ja auch die Mob Exp teilt...

aber wie gesagt....das gruppenspiel gibt schon sehr gut erfahrungspunkte...von daher denke ich weniger das man mal in quest not kommt...davon abgesehen wird ja jetzt in der beta wie ich denke net die gesamte palette an quests vorhanden gewesen sein....ma abgesehen von den 1500 die mit 1.5 noch kommen....


----------



## Tsimmi (23. Juli 2009)

Dadurch das ich ja Ranger gespielt habe mit einem Cleric zusammen, wollten wir auch des öfteren Elitemonster töten zu 2. eben, weil man die ja super kiten kann. Uns ist aufgefallen, dass das relativ schwierig ist da die Wächter die vor dem Elitegebiet sind meist Fernkämpfer waren und naja die kann man nicht gut kiten. Ein Gebiet haben wir jedoch gefunden, da konnten wir uns an den Wächtern vorbeischleichen und drinne gab es dann immer 4 Elitemonster, die wir töten konnten.
Ich hab nun aber einige Videos gesehn von Asmo Rangern, die scheinbar ein Gebiet mit Elitemonstern haben bei denen es keine Fernkampfelitemobs gibt bzw. die nicht das Gebiet bewachen. Stimmt das? Oder sah das einfach nur so aus? Und weis einer ob das später immernoch so ist?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe die Frage gerne mal an die Asmo Spieler weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts desto trotz fände ich es net mal schlimm wenn ein wenig die Questdichte zeitweise ein wenig abnimmt und man dadurch quasi ein wenig darauf angewiesen ist ins Gruppenspiel zu gehen wenn man net grinden will...


----------

